# Akihabara Library Convo



## Rai (Sep 27, 2014)

​
Welcome to Akihabara Library convo! You are free to post and discuss whatever but follow the rules.

Rules:

- No flaming
- No rep whoring
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

For further details about rules, please refer to the  thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## p-lou (Sep 27, 2014)

wealth beyond measure, outlander

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree with this


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2014)

oh hey new convo!

asked a mod to get it stickied yet?


----------



## p-lou (Sep 28, 2014)

no


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2014)

Stop being lazy plou kun


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 28, 2014)

i just spent a few minutes looking through old posts of mine...


why was i so angry....geeeez


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 28, 2014)

but at the same time this convo was so fun :3


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2014)

Man, I posted a lot in the Your Scan(s) of the Day thread back then.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2014)

out with the old



in with the new


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

beep beep            .


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

oh morrowind sometimes u so silly


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2014)

oh hey, actual new convo


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2014)

you should get some texture mods


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

i have plenty but tinypic decided to not upload the image at its full size

game looks great in game but all my screenshots are meh


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

oh lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2014)

That sounds like a likely excuse


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2014)

thread is killing me man lmao


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

it would have been better if he had gone on about tlou being the best thing ever

but i couldn't read much of it.  it's that sorta somewhat honest and sincere replies and mostly unfunny smart ass replies.  it's like a tame version of bender ninja. (unless if if just didn't read enough)

did anyone say something like, katawa shojo or hatoful boyfriend?  those would be good date games.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 29, 2014)

Hatoful Boyfriend for GOTY


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

hatoful boyfriend legit looks hilarious


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2014)

i may or may not have watched totalbiscuit play it


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2014)

oh damn, Gain, I just noticed GWR released TWIM v11!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2014)

Toshi you bastard! This volume escalates heavily by the end.


----------



## Gain (Oct 1, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> oh damn, Gain, I just noticed GWR released TWIM v11!



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


dl'ing now


----------



## Gain (Oct 1, 2014)

and they also just uploaded a couple weeks ago

Link removed

pretty cool


----------



## Gain (Oct 1, 2014)

ok maybe i'll hold off actually reading it until I see the final four volumes all translated since gwr are apparently doing that


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 1, 2014)

After almost 2 months I played a game again.

p-lou, I played Gone Home. Need to digest it more, but loved it. Can't say I could relate it to it any way, but boy did it grab me! 

Ran rather poorly though. Could have worked on that optimization a bit more


----------



## p-lou (Oct 1, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> oh damn, Gain, I just noticed GWR released TWIM v11!



oh man i haven't read twim in foreverrrrrr

can't even remember how much of it i did read



Kate Nash said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> 
> dl'ing now



!!!

of course the only thing to make gain appear is talking about keiichi koike



αshɘs said:


> After almost 2 months I played a game again.
> 
> p-lou, I played Gone Home. Need to digest it more, but loved it. Can't say I could relate it to it any way, but boy did it grab me!
> 
> Ran rather poorly though. Could have worked on that optimization a bit more



!!!

but did you really play 'a game'?!?!?!?!?

were you able to piece together why the dad writes jfk alternate reality escapist novels??  there's a lot to sink your teeth in to with this.  it was lots of fun for me.  i'm still surprised at the internet's hatred of it.  but for the haters i will admit this...if sam was your little brother there would be less people that loved it. 

i didn't have any performance issues

speaking of...

looooooooooooooool shadows of mordor requiring 6 gigs of vram for it's ultra textures.  calling bullshit on that.



p-lou said:


> i may or may not have watched totalbiscuit play it



i may also be watching dodger play it too 

<__<

>__>

>__<


----------



## p-lou (Oct 1, 2014)

so i've kinda started to enjoy speed runs of games

i watched a morrowind one.... 3:14.  it's fascinating. 

i'm about to hit 90 hours with one character

oh boy

have i mentioned how much i love the video i posted in the op?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 1, 2014)

i heard mordors was really good, thinking of getting it

also i jsut beat both dangan ronpa games, they were really good im happy


----------



## p-lou (Oct 1, 2014)

not saying the game is bad

but saying you need 6 gigs of vram is silly and reeks of an awful port.  and from what i can tell the texture pack isn't even that big.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2014)

i didn't ignore you on facebook!

which is why i came back 

but
but
but

i'm not even logging on anymore


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2014)

and i'll play whatever

even league of legends

man... i cant believe i play league of legends...


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2014)

and i think i'll be going to usa, canada or england in 2017

gonna spend a couple years studying abroad


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 2, 2014)

p-lou said:


> !!!
> 
> of course the only thing to make gain appear is talking about keiichi koike



You mean Hideki Arai 



> !!!
> 
> but did you really play 'a game'?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



I guess? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It has to do with Oscar. He did something to him when he was 12 :/ Which was in late '63 when JFK got killed...




The game's still on my mind. You know one could say that "boy this family sure has troubles, kinda went overboard there", but it all felt normal to me. I was in this foreign house, yet still familiar, I wanted to know more about that place, its history, its people. I wanted to know more about these people I will never ever see. I felt I was really there in this family's house. Kinda incredible.



> speaking of...
> 
> looooooooooooooool shadows of mordor requiring 6 gigs of vram for it's ultra textures.  calling bullshit on that.





> Monolith recommends a 6GB GPU for the highest possible quality level - and we found that at both 1080p and 2560x1440 resolutions, the game's art ate up between 5.4 to 5.6GB of onboard GDDR5. Meanwhile, the high setting utilises 2.8GB to 3GB, while medium is designed for the majority of gaming GPUs out there, occupying around 1.8GB of video RAM.





> Shadow of Mordor has an optional 30fps cap incorporated into its options, though - with a 2GB GTX 760, we could run the game at ultra settings with high quality textures and frame-rate was pretty much locked at the target 30fps with only very minor stutter. In short, there's a way forward for those using 2GB cards, but it does involve locking frame-rate at the console standard - and the ultra textures didn't play nicely with the card, even at 30fps.





> We saw a similar story with Titanfall: Respawn's debut required a 3GB graphics card to match the texture quality found in the Xbox One version of the game. That being the case, the recent discounts found on the 3GB Radeon R9 280 start to look compelling, especially as its replacement, the R9 285, only has 2GB of RAM in its standard configuration





and looking at the pics I barely see a difference. Maybe it's more striking in motion, but whatever.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> i didn't ignore you on facebook!
> 
> which is why i came back
> 
> ...



liar

i sent you a message and you never sent one back  



The Doctor said:


> and i'll play whatever
> 
> even league of legends
> 
> man... i cant believe i play league of legends...



no gay mmo's



The Doctor said:


> and i think i'll be going to usa, canada or england in 2017
> 
> gonna spend a couple years studying abroad



!!!



αshɘs said:


> You mean Hideki Arai



i got confused by him linking to baka >__<





> I guess?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah!  it's fun getting all those pieces together.  his height marked on the wall, the combo to the safe, the mentions of thanksgiving in 1963, the secret path in the guest room leading straight to the creepy place in the basement. there's also that little bit of tension and resentment between the dad and his own father.

the dad's story might be my favorite part of the game




it stuck with me for a looooong time.  i went in expecting a little nostalgia pangs with the setting but that was almost completely irrelevant.

i don't think you can say the problems were overboard.  maybe the combination of all of them at once isn't believable.  but all of the individual problems are very very real and understandable.  the biggest immersion breaking thing is how it looks like they just moved in when the family had been there for around 6-8 months.

i told you my metroid prime comp wasn't super duper stupid!



> and looking at the pics I barely see a difference. Maybe it's more striking in motion, but whatever.



always hard to tell just from screens.  it also probably needs to be run above 1080p.  i just have a hard time buying it's needed.

other news....

man baby 5 is toooooo cute in these flashbacks


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2014)

Went and checked out where Berserk is currently. Haven't read in 2 and half years at least. There have been a total of 10 chapters since then and they're still not at Elfheim. But at least we saw Guts remembering Skull Knight's words about Caska and if she really wants to be normal again (oh Guts ), a possible clue to what the kid is (might not be Griffith in Guts' and Caska's child form; though that theory still makes the most sense to me), and Rickert slapping Griffith in the face.



p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that letter from Terry's dad was so cold and harsh. Put that "You can do better" note in his work room into context...


----------



## p-lou (Oct 4, 2014)

p-lou said:


> man baby 5 is toooooo cute in these flashbacks



seriously guys she's so kawaiiiii-desu!!!!



αshɘs said:


> Went and checked out where Berserk is currently. Haven't read in 2 and half years at least. There have been a total of 10 chapters since then and they're still not at Elfheim. But at least we saw Guts remembering Skull Knight's words about Caska and if she really wants to be normal again (oh Guts ), a possible clue to what the kid is (might not be Griffith in Guts' and Caska's child form; though that theory still makes the most sense to me), and Rickert slapping Griffith in the face.[/SPOILER]



i've not read berserk since miura ripped off all the classical art pieces

what...is that 4 years now?



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that letter from Terry's dad was so cold and harsh. Put that "You can do better" note in his work room into context...



ahhh

but did you find the super secret final audio log?!?!?!

i needed a little help to find it


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i've not read berserk since miura ripped off all the classical art pieces
> 
> what...is that 4 years now?



umm, those were in '09 I think. lol



> ahhh
> 
> but did you find the super secret final audio log?!?!?!
> 
> i needed a little help to find it



I don't think so? Hmm.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 4, 2014)

i'll give you a hint

there's an item in the rafters in the garage.  there's more you have to do after that but you can probably figure it out.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2014)

haha, got it

had problems getting the ball though. Katie can't throw for shit smh.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 4, 2014)

haha yeah she's a wimp

but i think i spent about 5-10 minutes looking for that ball in sam's room when i first got there.  i didn't know there was an audio log involved with it i just wanted to find the damn ball lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 4, 2014)

a new thread started with a jumping high elf
this is ill omen

I enjoyed "what happens when you take 600 bottles of skooma", i should try that the next time that i feel the urge to slay Almalexia, given that she gives me the time to actually drink that amount of drugs.

btw i just passed to say that im really happy about twim comeback 
and that the first two episodes of Gotham tv series were not bad at all


----------



## p-lou (Oct 5, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> a new thread started with a jumping high elf
> this is ill omen



hey, not all high elves are crazy evil lunatics!

though, i will admit figuring out what the aldmeri dominion is actually trying to do in skyrim is scary

also i think it's a nord since he's also dressed like uncle sweetshare



> I enjoyed "what happens when you take 600 bottles of skooma", i should try that the next time that i feel the urge to slay Almalexia, given that she gives me the time to actually drink that amount of drugs.



that one is a classic, too.  but i'm guessing he cheated because i don't think there are 600 bottles of skooma in the game and you can't make it through alchemy.  it's still fun.

i'm heading to mournhold after i finish up the main quest.  doesn't feel right going before that.  i already have sunder so i'm real close now.  i really like that the main quest will reward you with actual useful items.  still unsure if i want to try out sotha sil expanded or not.



> btw i just passed to say that im really happy about twim comeback
> and that the first two episodes of Gotham tv series were not bad at all



i haven't watched it, but i heard at least the first episode was trying too hard.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2014)

Gotham tv series?

*looks it up*

oh


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 5, 2014)

I expected something ugly like Smalville, Gotham looked better than that. So i'm happy.



> i'm heading to mournhold after i finish up the main quest. doesn't feel right going before that. i already have sunder so i'm real close now. i really like that the main quest will reward you with actual useful items. still unsure if i want to try out sotha sil expanded or not.



i never managed to kill Almalexia with a pure mage, and everytime i went melee i had to paralize her first. That's why i mostly use .


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2014)

holy shit!

v12 and 13 are out too!!


----------



## p-lou (Oct 5, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> I never managed to kill Almalexia with a pure mage, and everytime i went melee i had to paralize her first. That's why i mostly use .



i've actually never beat tribunal or bloodmoon.  i'm doing a pure melee guy so the plan to kill stuff is just whack it with sunder or chrysamere.  i also really like using a bound spear.  partly for practical reasons (keeping distance), coolness factor (it just looks freaking awesome), and role playing (my character is a bit of a vivec fanboy).

i still think paralyze is overpowered in the game.  i remember the first time i played i found a jink blade with like 10 seconds of paralyze.  hotkeyed that and switched between it and another weapon.  killed a lot of stuff i had no business killing.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto ending in 5 weeks huh


----------



## p-lou (Oct 6, 2014)

and then we can look forward to part 3 in 2015


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

oh please no


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Twin Peaks motherfuckers!

in 2016


----------



## Aldric (Oct 6, 2014)

rip in peace naruto

yeah they're probably going to reveal the sequel with everybody being 19 year old after that fucking movie

get ready for ten more years of magical gay ninjas adventures


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

ugh. When they announced the Last they said it's 





> It will be the first Naruto film in two years, and it is part of the larger "Naruto Shin Jidai Kaimaku Project" (Naruto's New Era Opening Project) marking the 15th anniversary of the original manga.



have no idea if it's movie and anime only or indeed manga. I just want this to be over with.

Good thing coming out of this is shippers getting nervous and agitated, because open ending is most likely with this scenario. Unless Kishi canonizes stuff in a couple of panels. He might as well. It's Kishi. Or they happen in the movie. But I don't know, don't care. But want to see some people getting bitter if things aren't going their way. Like, some are expecting Hinata to be pregnant with this movie


----------



## Aldric (Oct 6, 2014)

man if nawooheena doesnt happen l'll bathe in the delicious tears of millions of neckbeards


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

Word. And don't forget thathuthaku.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

now  is disturbing


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I would feel more disturbed if it was a Gary Busey suit.

Also that chick looks creepier than Cage himself.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2014)

why do you have Nic Cage as your custom title

I'm seeing Nic Cage everywhere now


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 7, 2014)

In-joke related with the Ghost Rider movies.

I mean, look how Ghost Rider is shown in my avi.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2014)

yeah i thought you would have pieced that together ashes

also it's not entirely a nic cage suit.  few other dudes like cpt. picard are on there.

still super creepy


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2014)

i can't decide if what gog is doing is evil, cool, brilliant, or all 3

combining two majorly impulsive activities?

hmmmm


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2014)

so i'm not done with morrowind, but i need something to recharge my batteries.  considering i've put about 100 hours in it lately and that the last game i put a lot of time in was civ v, i need something a little bit more focused.  

looks like amnesia is next for me!  seems appropriate since it's about halloween.

the problem is i'm getting a really really really big itch to play fallout...


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2014)

whaaaaaa?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2014)

oh no it's full on p-lou vidya game blog


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah, Ghost Rider. It hit me after I posted it

great movie

especially the sequel


----------



## Aldric (Oct 9, 2014)

oh cool that stupid naruto movie is basically majora's mask

leave zelda alone kishimoto you fucking human refuse


----------



## p-lou (Oct 9, 2014)

Zelda has neigh issues without kishimoto-sensei trying to rip it off

Also Law now confirmed as the Sasuke of OP


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 9, 2014)

hey maybe that's a bit extreme

and I don't care much for Law


----------



## p-lou (Oct 9, 2014)

oda isn't nearly as creepy as kishimoto with the obsessing over him, but he does have a huge law boner.

the stoic, heartless, japanese cool guy stereotype

similarly tragic childhoods

inconsistent and over powered abilities that are the envy of our villains

and law being a d is just straight from some yaoi fanfiction

i'm not really opposed to any of it.  this being a time to learn a little more about d's is good and the backstory is fine because i've been dying for context here for a long time.  but oda sure does love law for being a character that was apparently made up on the spot.



p-lou said:


> Zelda has neigh issues without kishimoto-sensei trying to rip it off
> 
> Also Law now confirmed as the Sasuke of OP



jesus this is why i should never post from my phone


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2014)

this is reminding me of Aldric comparing Law's fans to Uchiha fans


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't really have much of a problem with it either. Law is hardly my favourite character, but I do think a lot of the flak he gets is a bit out of place. The problem is with Oda going out of his way to portray the SH's as overly retarded and incompetent post TS, not with Law being presented as some kind of magical super character when it's really not that extreme.

SnK is starting to heat up again, next few chapters should be cool.


----------



## Gain (Oct 9, 2014)

How popular is Law among the Jap OP readership

is it really sasuke level?


(out of the loop)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> wait what .



rainbow rasengan, never forget


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Like, some are expecting Hinata to be pregnant with this movie





oh shippers


----------



## Aldric (Oct 9, 2014)

wow look at these guys getting all fancy with their golden rep bars 

that's some high society stuff right there


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2014)

get with the times bub its a new era


----------



## Gain (Oct 10, 2014)

parasyte got an anime adaption

and  it actually looks good

*goes to dl*


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh shippers



...wait till you hear the scarf theory. That elevates this to a whole new level!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> parasyte got an anime adaption
> 
> and  it actually looks good
> 
> *goes to dl*




i like it a lot, havent been excited for an anime in a while


----------



## Gain (Oct 10, 2014)

i did enjoy it a lot LG

even the woob woob soundtrack didn't bother me a bit

hopefully madhouse keeps this up


Between this and Level E, it makes me hopeful more older manga could get a shot at adaption


fingers crossed GUNNM will recieve one since Cameron likes his shitty Avatar universe and won't do it himself anytime soon


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 10, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I don't really have much of a problem with it either. Law is hardly my favourite character, but I do think a lot of the flak he gets is a bit out of place. *The problem is with Oda going out of his way to portray the SH's as overly retarded and incompetent post TS*, not with Law being presented as some kind of magical super character when it's really not that extreme.



So I wasn't the only one who noticed this.

Personally I liked how Oda showed Law's stoic nature often clashing with the constant goofiness of the Straw Hats, it was a great dynamic.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah i didnt mind the dub step stuff at all 

no censoring garbage either, i know they changed the character designs up but i think people were making that too big a deal


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2014)

sparkling orange smh


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> ...wait till you hear the scarf theory. That elevates this to a whole new level!



rofl l just saw that

put an end to their misery at last


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2014)

Not to mention the profile theory now too! "Hinata's profile on that poster is different than the others. The others are looking forward, determined, meanwhile Hinata's looking sideways, sad. Like a wife/lover waiting for her husband/lover after a battle. She's going to have a major role this time, you see! The scarf is her parting gift to Naruto before his battle!" and so on and on...

I'm not shitting you...


----------



## p-lou (Oct 10, 2014)

what is this animu stuff y'all are talking about?!?!



Kate Nash said:


> Between this and Level E, it makes me hopeful more older manga could get a shot at adaption



was the ping pong anime any good?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2014)

I really liked the ping pong anime took a few episodes for it to pick up


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Not to mention the profile theory now too! "Hinata's profile on that poster is different than the others. The others are looking forward, determined, meanwhile Hinata's looking sideways, sad. Like a wife/lover waiting for her husband/lover after a battle. She's going to have a major role this time, you see! The scarf is her parting gift to Naruto before his battle!" and so on and on...
> 
> I'm not shitting you...



holy shit, those people are insane


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2014)

Shippers are some the biggest retards on the planet.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2014)

hey l'm a shipper too 

armin and annie OTP 4lyfe 4sho bro


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2014)

didnt you hear armin is a girl


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> didnt you hear armin is a girl



Lesbian midget porn. GOAT ship.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2014)

the armin is a girl fanclub


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

started up amnesia

made it about 5 minutes before i had to quit

this is not a drink and play game



Han Solo said:


> Lesbian midget porn. GOAT ship.



this isn't lesbian robot shota so i ain't interested :snooty:


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

aint got nuttin on brazillian midget fart porn


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

i beginning to feel like a hentai i keep getting massive fucking nosebleeds all the time


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

what's giving you the nosebleeds noozie-chan?


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

aftermath of that broken nose a while back


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

nooz let's meet up in arizona


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

so keeeeeen.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

just wait till i'm on the big bucks


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

we can tb and gaynome

it's as close to a middle ground as there is for us


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

we should get a cheap van and venture across the states


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

which might only be super exciting for me and tb


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

no just come to indiana and hang with me


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

i'll fucking sew your asshole closed and keep feeding you and feeding you and feeding you


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

noooooooooooooo


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

i just wanna go to a us supermarket and buy super cheap meat


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

i just want to shop at this place


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

what a cunt i shared that with you in CONFIDENCE


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

nooz is the irl pappug


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

fashion mogul nuzzie


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

i demand nooz use a pappug set


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

make me one


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

please resize to suitable sig size you amateur


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

and a border


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

lost your touch

if only tom was here


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

where's my avaaaaatar


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

it's no urouge


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm seeing ugly stars here



Crimson Dragoon said:


> holy shit, those people are insane



It doesn't help the situation that the official twitter account decided to hop in by teasing the fandom. Plus the new capture for the movie talks about some first love shit  Bonkers. Can't help but feel this is a timed bomb, proly worse than Road to Ninja. Can't wait.



Aldric said:


> hey l'm a shipper too
> 
> armin and annie OTP 4lyfe 4sho bro



No, Annie is Eren's. We need to settle this outside, like two grownup ....shipper.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2014)

p-lou said:


> we can tb and gaynome
> 
> it's as close to a middle ground as there is for us



Gimmie a time and date and I'm game


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2014)

FFXIII pc sounds like a shit barebones port. Oh Squeenix. And of course the guy who fixed DS and DP put out a fix for this too. Jap devs and PCs man. MGS sounds decent enough though, since it won't lock the res and will go up till 4k. But we need to hear more.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I'm seeing ugly stars here



how dare you criticize my pappug!!


----------



## Aldric (Oct 11, 2014)

what did you do to break your nose nuzzie you rapscallion


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2014)

He got in a fight with a sheep


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

Aldric said:


> the armin is a girl fanclub



can't be worse than hinata booty fc


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

"Could Sakura's ass feature on a rap video?"

I wonder if HoU has changed since..?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

HoU will never change 

I just can't see it happening


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly though the KL beat everyone with the Naruto is the War and Peace of manga thread and so many people agreed. That one really made me laugh.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

How do so many people take a children's comic so seriously? I know Kishi has something to do with it by taking the manga in the direction it is in (the whole Naruto Jesus bullshit and so much more), but really? 

Someone should ask Kishi if he actually thinks his manga has real meaning in its supposed messages or not, I'd love to see the reply. At least he hasn't turned every other panel into some kind of utterly meaningless symbolic imagery or poetry while never explainging why any of it means and pretending it makes the story DEEP just because.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess they just want to make themselves feel better that they're not just reading a children's chinese cartoon comic


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha holy shit CD, 31000 convo thread posts. 

Does that even count all of them? Weren't some like fully deleted before they had that archive?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

oh man, I have that shit on lockdown 

I think some of them were deleted, yeah


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

omg i made the list


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

congrats, nooz


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

never realised convo posts didn't count towards post count tbh


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 11, 2014)

Aldric said:


> what did you do to break your nose nuzzie you rapscallion



i got headbutted by a skinhead


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> never realised convo posts didn't count towards post count tbh



it's been that way for a while, though mostly because they get moved to the landfill


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

I love that people have to be informed that the starfish is infact Pappug.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> i got headbutted by a skinhead



How did that happen?


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2014)

When did the last convo die, felt like it lasted a century


----------



## p-lou (Oct 12, 2014)

i would be higher on that list if these threads ever finished

i might win the threads posted in / number of posts ratio



Nuzzie said:


> i got headbutted by a skinhead



you were asking for it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2014)

the convo that lived too long


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 12, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> "Could Sakura's ass feature on a rap video?"
> 
> I wonder if HoU has changed since..?



Changed? Lmao just recently I saw a thread "which girl had their v cards punched?"


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 12, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Changed? Lmao just recently I saw a thread "which girl had their v cards punched?"



Well, it should be Hinata soon right..?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 12, 2014)

that's what they hope for at least


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 13, 2014)

gave a scathing review of the apprenticeship program to my apprenticeship coordinator...

this'll be fun


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 13, 2014)

god fucking dammit and there's no online dirt 2 games on i wanted to unwind fuuuuuuuuck you


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 13, 2014)

Did Oda ever say for how long he wants to continue OP?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 13, 2014)

what happened to his new series anyway? Was supposed to launch years ago, but haven't heard of it since.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 13, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Did Oda ever say for how long he wants to continue OP?



until sheisha works him into the grave

i think he's on the record stating it's gone on way past what he ever intended



αshɘs said:


> what happened to his new series anyway? Was supposed to launch years ago, but haven't heard of it since.



otomo decided he didn't need the cash?  i do like his artwork.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 13, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I love that people have to be informed that the starfish is infact Pappug.



i didn't want to leave any doubt it the minds of the plebs so i added his name


----------



## p-lou (Oct 13, 2014)

so i've finally been able to get going a bit in fallout 1!!

this game is neato and for being as old as it is i'm glad a good chunk of interacting with things & people can be done directly through an interface opened and controlled by the mouse.  there are some hot keys for skills but every thing can still be operated easily with the mouse without having to click 20 other places first.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 14, 2014)

I should eventually pick it up. Got the collection for free on Gog.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah man!  i really really dig these games!  whacky silly and fun characters/factions and social commentary, super interesting lore and aesthetic, and the appropriate amount of serious hard hitting story telling in a setting that doesn't take itself very seriously.  really cool stuff.

did you ever play the newer games?  i think they're both pretty good.  new vegas is probably better in every way and is way better written, and from about 10ish hours of fallout 1, more similar to the old one.  though i think i do like the more dungeon crawling done in fo3 and there is something about the setting that new vegas doesn't have.  and liam neeson dad.  it's like the opposite of taken.

what i was sorta getting at with fallout 1 is that it's an 18 year old game that's accessible.  i didn't have to read the manual and i didn't have 20 minutes of tutorials and pop ups telling me what to do.

the gog version comes with a super handy reference card that shows all the hot keys.  i keep it up on the second monitor when i play.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2014)

Nope, never played a Fallout, not even the newer ones. Usually what I hear is, New Vegas is a better, proper Fallout game with more layered RPG mechanics and writing, but F3 has a better world to explore.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2014)

If you  for the GOG Galaxy beta you get AvP for free. Pretty good game, liked the sequel even more, but it's currently unavailable due to legal, licensing issues.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 15, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Nope, never played a Fallout, not even the newer ones. Usually what I hear is, New Vegas is a better, proper Fallout game with more layered RPG mechanics and writing, but F3 has a better world to explore.



i sorta agree with that.  i'm not sure if fo3 is a better world, though.  fo3 has a lot more interesting scenery.  it's much more desolate, there's more familiar things going on, and it's more broken up.  you get to spend a lot more time dungeon crawling and exploring metros and other underground areas.  i've been to vegas and dc, and there really is a creepiness about fo3 i felt that i didn't get in fnv.  i think it comes from i'm more familiar with dc, but i think it's also comes from the landmarks being real.  seeing the washington monument, the white house, the national mall, the jefferson memorial, etc in this dreadful bombed to hell state is sorta creepy.  fnv is much less affected by the war, and doesn't have many real landmarks.  just things that are reminiscent of them (ie the in game casino the lucky 38 is clearly supposed to remind you of the stratosphere).  if they had used real casinos like the luxor, excalibur, mgm, new york new york, etc i think it would have been more interesting.  in fact, when i first heard of a faction called caesar's legion i for sure thought it was some dumb ass gang that hung out in the caesar's palace casino lol.

but fnv has a much more interesting group of factions and people around.  fo3 has neat characters, but pretty much all the factions are black or white good or evil.  fnv has much more dynamic factions with shades of grey.

a lot of people also don't care for fo3 because it sorta screws with the lore.  i get that to a point, but it was my first fallout so it's hard for me to dislike it for that.

both are fun!

i will say though, if you ever play them it may be better to try melee or pugilist characters.  it is stat based, not as heavily as morrowind, but can be a little annoying if you're shooting things.  there are some good overhaul mods that make them decent fps games.  you won't get super awesome gunplay out of them but closer to a standard fps.  the vanilla gameplay is fine if you aren't expecting super awesome gunplay.

i'd always recommend a vanilla play through before any serious overhaul mods.



αshɘs said:


> If you  for the GOG Galaxy beta you get AvP for free. Pretty good game, liked the sequel even more, but it's currently unavailable due to legal, licensing issues.



signed up for it earlier and was gonna post about it.  i don't do much online multiplayer gaming but i'm interested in how gog handles them.  i'm a big fan of them and cd projeckt red and trust them to do things well.

i'm also a sucker for any free game.  it looks neat!


----------



## p-lou (Oct 15, 2014)

oh no we touched on something that gets p-lou to ramble almost as much as he does about morrowind.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2014)

I really hope we don't have to wait much for TWIM v14. Before posting the 3 volumes RevilEnigma said he's going to leave for months soon. We're so close to the end now!


else

this battle is so lame and Sasuke has yet to show any cracks and this really is supposed to end in 3? How in the....

...and don't give me that part 3 bs! >:-|


also, what's a pugilist?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 16, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I really hope we don't have to wait much for TWIM v14. Before posting the 3 volumes RevilEnigma said he's going to leave for months soon. We're so close to the end now!



i really ought to read twim...




> this battle is so lame and Sasuke has yet to show any cracks and this really is supposed to end in 3? How in the....
> 
> ...and don't give me that part 3 bs! >:-|



search your feelings

you know it to be true




> also, what's a pugilist?



it's a fancy word for a person that punches things.

punch and melee are separate skills and use way different weapons in fallout games.  i for one prefer to punch things.

i made a sneaky punchy character as my first fnv guy.  it was satisfying to sneak up on something, uppercut it in the ass, and watch it explode.

in fo3 you could pretty much play the game as the fotns character of your choice with fewer muscles.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, fallout 3 has the best atmosphere, but the plot falls flat. New Vegas is more funny at least.

i played fallout 2 like three months ago, tried to make a sniper.  
I still have to finish the game because it's sooo long. Long kinda Daggerfall like, or maybe more.

it was possible to play it with my windows8, all thanks to a guy(killap) that made a wonderful  


btw, do i need to pick up Naruto again ???
i have so many things left behind... lately i have been reading only comics histories on wikipedia. I discovered that Clark Kent had a relationship with Wonder Woman D:


----------



## p-lou (Oct 16, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Yeah, fallout 3 has the best atmosphere, but the plot falls flat. New Vegas is more funny at least.



it's not just funnier.  it's just way more interesting and better written.



> i played fallout 2 like three months ago, tried to make a sniper.
> I still have to finish the game because it's sooo long. Long kinda Daggerfall like, or maybe more.



i've been looking forward to playing fallout 2 for a long ass time. of all the games i have yet to play, i don't think there's one i'm looking forward to more.

i actually never played daggerfall.  i had some troubles installing it when i tried about a year ago.  but from what i know it's a stupid big game.  i knew fo2 was big but didn't think it was daggerall big. 



> it was possible to play it with my windows8, all thanks to a guy(killap) that made a wonderful



cool.  and it includes the high res patch.  kind of a must have for playing it on new systems.




> btw, do i need to pick up Naruto again ???



no

it's dumb and bad.  but i don't get the same dumb and awfulness of a few years ago when it was fun to make fun of it all the time.  maybe it's just as bad or worse, but it's boring.

you're not missing anything if you don't



> i have so many things left behind... lately i have been reading only comics histories on wikipedia. I discovered that Clark Kent had a relationship with Wonder Woman D:



i'm not a big superhero comic buff, but there's always been a push to have supes and ww hook up

get that goof kilowog (or tuco or whatever his name is now) and he could tell you all about it


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2014)

i miss posting in this section


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2014)

then post more


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2014)

l want to play the bayonetta 2 

is a good gaem


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i really ought to read twim...



Yes, you should. Don't know where you stopped reading, but it's so great. It has become one of my favorites.



> search your feelings
> 
> you know it to be true



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



> it's a fancy word for a person that punches things.
> 
> punch and melee are separate skills and use way different weapons in fallout games.  i for one prefer to punch things.
> 
> ...



hmm, sounds good. I'll keep this in mind.



Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> btw, do i need to pick up Naruto again ???



Unless it has sentimental values for you, ehhh no. It certainly hasn't gotten better in these years.... Where did you stop reading btw?



Parallax said:


> i miss posting in this section



then stop crying and post more


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 17, 2014)

Aldric said:


> l want to play the bayonetta 2
> 
> is a good gaem



:awb

for real tho first was pretty mint


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 17, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Unless it has sentimental values for you, ehhh no. It certainly hasn't gotten better in these years.... Where did you stop reading btw?



i dropped when neji appeared out of the blue and died out of the blue. So everyone started shouting "lets do it for neji!"..that was too much to bear.

I had fun playing bayonetta with my little cousin, but all i can remember is that perfectly shaped bottom. Really memorable.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2014)

bayonetta is a hottie especially with short hair :neckbeard

the combat is so satisfying too


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I really hope we don't have to wait much for TWIM v14. Before posting the 3 volumes RevilEnigma said he's going to leave for months soon. We're so close to the end now!
> 
> 
> else
> ...



what's twim

the world is mine?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes. Check it out!



Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> i dropped when neji appeared out of the blue and died out of the blue. So everyone started shouting "lets do it for neji!"..that was too much to bear.



Yeah, that certainly was something. That stupid bird symbolism. And the hand holding. "Neji died for NaruHina!". Dark times.


Actually, if you think on seeing the end for some reason you could pick it up from chapter 693. That was the chapter where Kishi did a huge rehash. It was the final arc of part 1 condensed into 1 chapter.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 17, 2014)

naburo kun hand it so big and strong 

it make me wel mean it make me feel safe


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

Naburo. That brings back memories



lmao


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 17, 2014)

Regarding Bayonetta, I found funny how Anita whatshername constantly argues that she is a fetish doll created by horny game programmers while it was pointed to her a couple of times that Bayo's creators are female game designers.

Also, there was this funny story when one of Bayonetta's creators complained about the nature of the r34 stuff of the character but it was more about "how the artists got her personality wrong" and that Bayonetta should be the dominant partner, and all of sudden the porn artists started depicting Bayonetta that way.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, that certainly was something. That stupid bird symbolism. And the hand holding. "Neji died for NaruHina!". Dark times.



Hahaha that reminds me of that genius Sasuke hawk symbolism scene 

I've technically been reading Naruto all this time to some degree, but I really have no idea what's been going on for the last 5 years or so. The bad writing I could cope with, but this overblown bullshit about saving the world and the obnoxious and absurd philosophy behind it (as well as forcing/retconning everyhing to converge into a neat little box about some stupid Uchiha/Senju conflict) was too much though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

i haven't read any of Naruto since like 2009

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

hahaha



Han Solo said:


> I've technically been reading Naruto all this time to some degree, but I really have no idea what's been going on for the last 5 years or so. The bad writing I could cope with, but this overblown bullshit about saving the world and the obnoxious and absurd philosophy behind it (as well as forcing/retconning everyhing to converge into a neat little box about some stupid Uchiha/Senju conflict) was too much though.



Yeah, part 2 was already pretty mediocre before, but that Destined Child plot was the beginning of the end. Hell, it didn't even start out as a Senju vs Uchiha thing, then it turned into this incarnation business...



Parallax said:


> i haven't read any of Naruto since like 2009
> 
> I have no idea what's going on.



Naruto vs Sasuke. Final fight. A chakrazord battle with both of them throwing mountain busting shit at each other.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 17, 2014)

Can't wait when Ito releases another Pokeman one-shot but featuring Drifloons kidnapping children to Hell.



αshɘs said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke. Final fight. A chakrazord battle with both of them throwing mountain busting shit at each other.



...Again?

(I actually stopped reading Naruto ever since the end of the Gaara arc, but didn't they have a final fight already in Part 1? Why repeat the same thing for the end of the series?)


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

That was part 1, yes. It was obvious there's going to be a rematch where Naruto succeeds in turning Sasuke around.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto ending and Bayo 2 coming out just a mere week or two within one another is nothing short of a miracle.



Scarecrow Red said:


> ...Again?
> 
> (I actually stopped reading Naruto ever since the end of the Gaara arc, but didn't they have a final fight already in Part 1? Why repeat the same thing for the end of the series?)



All the fanboys let themselves get blinded by nostalgia (thanks to the fight in the anime, mostly), believing the Naruto/Sasuke fight to be the pinnacle of the series and thus worth repeating, instead of the ending the story with the other 3-4 villains that were built up to be the final obstacle.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 17, 2014)

grrrrrrrr super annoying bug in fallout is making me mad

my super sweet pistol this guy gave me a long time ago is now turning into a geiger counter whenever i leave the area i'm in.  and, against my normal habits, i'm only playing on one save. 



αshɘs said:


> Yes, you should. Don't know where you stopped reading, but it's so great. It has become one of my favorites.



volume 4 or so

would need to restart

2008 was a loooooooong time ago (maybe early 2009)

i remember when i first read it i also listened to the album 'the world is mine' by quruli because the band said they named it after the manga.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 17, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Also, there was this funny story when one of Bayonetta's creators complained about the nature of the r34 stuff of the character but it was more about "how the artists got her personality wrong" and that Bayonetta should be the dominant partner, and all of sudden the porn artists started depicting Bayonetta that way.



hahahaha, I remember that being mentioned 

gotta stay true to the source material


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 17, 2014)

silly plou when i play on the pc computer i make a new save file each save


----------



## p-lou (Oct 17, 2014)

there are only 10 save slots

game is old as shit

i actually do have another save for this character but it's farther back than i'm really willing to deal with

at least i'm next to the really good weapon merchant so that helps the sting a little


----------



## p-lou (Oct 17, 2014)

i also cannot find anything about this glitch which is annoying

how could i find a glitch in a game that's almost 20 years old

that can't be possible


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 17, 2014)

you should play dirt 2™

aint no glitches in dirt 2™


----------



## p-lou (Oct 17, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i remember when i first read it i also listened to the album 'the world is mine' by quruli because the band said they named it after the manga.



btw really good album


----------



## p-lou (Oct 17, 2014)

lol why did you add the trademark sign?

also naw not interested in a dirt simulator.  sounds lame.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 18, 2014)

this could be you plou


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 18, 2014)

so could this!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2014)

Sesha said:


> All the fanboys let themselves get blinded by nostalgia (thanks to the fight in the anime, mostly), believing the Naruto/Sasuke fight to be the pinnacle of the series and thus worth repeating, instead of the ending the story with the other 3-4 villains that were built up to be the final obstacle.



Kishi himself fueled this though by making Naruto so much fixated on Sasuke in pt2 even with the Akatsuki threat. This didn't change until Jiraiya's death (though a couple of arcs later we got the hyperventilation...). Also Naruto made a couple of things dependent on saving Sasuke. "How can I become Hokage, if I can't even save my friend?" "How can I confess, if I can't keep a promise?". These all sound like endgame stuff.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2014)

huh? There are people who took Isayama's comment about Armin seriously? 


also, man, my pancakes or rather crepes are delicious!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2014)

crepes are better than pancakes


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 18, 2014)

Isayama is genius


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2014)

p-lou said:


> btw really good album



Gave it a spin. It's a good indeed. Also while listening was imagining scenes from TWIM. Was pretty surreal haha.



Parallax said:


> crepes are better than pancakes



Aye. We tried out pancakes a couple of times before. It's good, especially for breakfast, but crepes are where its at. It's all about the paste and filling.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2014)

i will not accept this bad mouthing of pancakes



αshɘs said:


> Gave it a spin. It's a good indeed. Also while listening was imagining scenes from TWIM. Was pretty surreal haha.



i really like quruli.  it's been a long time since i've listened to any japanese music but they're definitely one of my favorites.  that's also one of the few japanese albums i don't feel too weird recommending to people.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2014)

i also think fallout is cheating at times


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2014)

seriously fuck critical hits

i made a character with low luck but holy crap this gets annoying


----------



## Gain (Oct 19, 2014)

days of future past was a nice film


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, I see Last Order has ended. Have like 17 chapters left, might as well finish it. But what's this about a new BAA starting this year? Oh Kishiro... It could have been Aqua Knight at least.



p-lou said:


> i will not accept this bad mouthing of pancakes



hey I wasn't bad mouthing it, though Para certainly surprised me. Thought Americans would stand up for it more 

also watched the Cowboys game and it was hilarious how the sun was blinding people. Didn't the architects thought about that?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

Alright, finished it. Was afraid it would end on a cliffhanger or something. Even though rushed it did tie up a couple of things (wanted to see Ido meet Alita properly though) and it makes sense to have the final stage on Mars. Was looking forward to that for some time, it's just that LO overall wasn't that great (putting it lightly...), so not sure what to expect here.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 20, 2014)

i'm confident with Alita 3, i have yet to finish Last Order beceause there were too many Alita clones around the place, and it really killed the pace of the story.

Anyway, as long as we dont have mutant cockroaches on Mars, i am ok with any type of sci-fi.


----------



## Gain (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## p-lou (Oct 20, 2014)

^ cannot read due to obnoxious website background.  and no i will not resize my window for you 

i never got past the first volume of lo.  it just wasn't the same for me.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 20, 2014)

I think more than the clones LO problem was the extremely long tournament.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

i'm trying to watch code geass

i'm really trying

but

that design

that fucking design


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 21, 2014)

i have to finish some stuffs like blade of the immortal and LO

i haven't read LO in 4 years because of all that stuff that happened with kishiro refusing to write and all

i didn't even know it was finished


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 21, 2014)

Meanwhile on Retcon of the defeated(soon in a Animated OVA version)


*Spoiler*: __ 












SRW cafe quote
Duo: _*"I DEFEATED THE MOTHERFUCKING DERANGED WING ZERO WITH A LION"*_
Asuka: _Bullshit retcons, now im a half angel_


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I think more than the clones LO problem was the extremely long tournament.



Yeah I stopped reading it because of that. I liked the beginning of LO a lot, but it broke down pretty badly.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2014)

The Vampire arc also didn't help it much...



The Doctor said:


> i have to finish some stuffs like blade of the immortal and LO
> 
> i haven't read LO in 4 years because of all that stuff that happened with kishiro refusing to write and all
> 
> i didn't even know it was finished



You haven't finished BotI? Where did you stop?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 21, 2014)

I haven't read LO yet due of the mixed reactions I've seen people from reading the series. And I don't know I'm going to read the BAA sequel, was really rooting to see a new Aqua Knight but oh well.


I didn't know NeoGAF had gone pro-NAMBLA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 21, 2014)

i just finished the FSN VN

i liked it a lot


----------



## Gain (Oct 21, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I didn't know NeoGAF had gone pro-NAMBLA.



It's just like this forum tbh


----------



## p-lou (Oct 21, 2014)

i guess i'm the only one that could not get in to lo at all.  i think i loved the original too much.  maybe i should read it again....

guys i hate to tell you this

but aqua knight is never coming back 



Lord Genome said:


> i just finished the FSN VN
> 
> i liked it a lot



i watched a few episodes of the anime in like 2006


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> The Vampire arc also didn't help it much...
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't finished BotI? Where did you stop?


I... I...  DUN REMEMBER 


Lord Genome said:


> i just finished the FSN VN
> 
> i liked it a lot


i actually liked all the fsn animes

fsn 0 was cool


p-lou said:


> i guess i'm the only one that could not get in to lo at all.  i think i loved the original too much.  maybe i should read it again....
> 
> guys i hate to tell you this
> 
> but aqua knight is never coming back


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 22, 2014)

and fuck you code geass, you suck

if i have to watch some shitty cartoon, i'd rather rewatch logh

yang wenli 

yang wenli


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 22, 2014)

Bandai Sunrise is Retconing everything on Gundam Wing

Duo defeated the motherfucking wing zero with a Space Leo, and Deathscythe wasn't destroyed


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i guess i'm the only one that could not get in to lo at all.  i think i loved the original too much.  maybe i should read it again....



You could try, but don't think you'll like it. 

Oh wait, you mean the original, haha. Might be a good idea, yeah.



> guys i hate to tell you this
> 
> but aqua knight is never coming back



:/



The Doctor said:


> I... I...  DUN REMEMBER



...oh man :/


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 22, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i guess i'm the only one that could not get in to lo at all.  i think i loved the original too much.  maybe i should read it again....



I never read LO at all either. I remember I saw one chapter that was linked in NPC, but that was all of I could count as reading LO.



The Doctor said:


> and fuck you code geass, you suck
> 
> if i have to watch some shitty cartoon, i'd rather rewatch logh
> 
> ...



I saw an episode of CG once in an anime con.

Animation was so bad that killed my interest in that series right way.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

best name???


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

we would have understood the joke nuzzie without the manga page >__<


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2014)

Haha I get it thanks nuzzie


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

p-lou said:


> we would have understood the joke nuzzie without the manga page >__<



well sorrrrrrreeeeyyy mr doesn't even remember danny elfman


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

i remember danny elfman!

just forgot about the whole oingo boingo thing.  which is totally something i should not have forgotten.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

how do you get those gold rep bars gaynome?


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i remember danny elfman!
> 
> just forgot about the whole oingo boingo thing.  which is totally something i should not have forgotten.



if you liked more little girls you would have remembered

you should be ashamed


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

i'm too old to remember things anymore


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

just in case you didn't get my high brow humor

[YOUTUBE]jItz-uNjoZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2014)

You gotta join the oldfag group membership

Then go to your options for gold rep


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

i should get a super platnium rep bar for being such an oldfag


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

nearly 10 years


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> just in case you didn't get my high brow humor



thanks friend!!!


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 25, 2014)

i even spelled in american just for u


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

you mean you spelled it correctly


----------



## p-lou (Oct 25, 2014)

seriously british people all those u's you try to throw in to words that don't need them are an unsightly abomination


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 25, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> well sorrrrrrreeeeyyy mr doesn't even remember danny elfman



I don't blame p-lou for forgetting Danny Elfman.

He is paying for his sins after working so many times with Tim Burton.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 25, 2014)

In other news:


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2014)

hahaha, nice

hey Gain, what's the situation with Dorohedoro? Last read it before the final volume was coming out, then the news came that Hayashida extended it with another volume. Has it ended and we're waiting for the scans to finish?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 28, 2014)

man, dragon age is sooooooooo bioware it's almost distracting

it's like kotor, mass effect, and the witcher (not bioware but very much like their games) had a baby together


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 28, 2014)

i miss the main character voice action of ME

but i love DA


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

man, Valkyria chronicles coming to pc, Disney/LucasArts getting on GoG with titles like TIE fighter and X-Wing series, Kamiya visiting Valve and RTing how Sega should port Vanquish to PC

good day for PC gaming

everything is coming to PC!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

hmm


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

VC on PC? cool i always wanted to try that but never had a ps3


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2014)

damn, actually impulse bought that bundle

a first


----------



## p-lou (Oct 28, 2014)

that's a meh bundle for me.  i really should have bought the last one though.



The Doctor said:


> i miss the main character voice action of ME
> 
> but i love DA



i don't mind the silent protagonist

it's neat so far



αshɘs said:


> Disney/LucasArts getting on GoG with titles like TIE fighter and X-Wing series,



pretty excited about these.  add in the few wing commander games i have and i really need to get a joystick.

i'm a little surprised on their pricing on kotor and monkey island.  they're both cheaper on steam and kind of lacking in the goodies too.



> good day for PC gaming
> 
> everything is coming to PC!



pc master race with another vicotry



Nuzzie said:


> VC on PC? cool i always wanted to try that but never had a ps3



ehh i don't remember much about it.  it looked real nice and i don't remember the story being awful.  i remember combat being ok, but not rewarding for using good tactics.  how high you grade is based on how many turns it takes to finish.  i enjoyed it from what i can remember, but i doubt i'd have the patience to play it again


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 29, 2014)

weeeelll to be honest

even if i bought it the chances of me playing it are very slim lol


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 29, 2014)

ps i'm not on steam because i'm away and only have my laptop.

...i can't remember my steam password and don't wanna go through the hassle of changing it


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

*reads Naruto spoilers*

lol, what a graphic, yet corny last page. Only Kishi.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

it's weird seeing people freak out about the bromance as if it's something new

where have they been in these last years?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

At least the shippers can rejoice.


The NaruSasu/SasuNaru shippers that is


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 29, 2014)

So my OTP won at the end, yay, take that  NaruSaku and NaruHina shippers.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 29, 2014)

ashes what are you going to do when this bad comic ends lol?



Nuzzie said:


> ps i'm not on steam because i'm away and only have my laptop.
> 
> ...i can't remember my steam password and don't wanna go through the hassle of changing it



it takes like 2 seconds you goob

ok so dragon age is starting to annoy me

i hate the camera.  it stays at a weird ass angle and the over the top view sucks too.  combat is kind of crap.  i don't mind the tactics part except that it's fucking stupid to start with such a limited amount and gaining more slots by spending skill points.  there isn't enough to build an actual competent routine and it's just a shitty version of ff12's gambits.

also, fucking mana/stamina bars AND cool downs on abilities?  fuck off.  it feels like i'm playing a crappy mmo.  i thought it said i can queue up what my characters will do, but it never really showed me where or how and i can't tell in the interface what they'll be doing next.  i mean, kotor probably doesn't have fun combat, but it was easy to control everyone, pick what they would do, and cancel/make adjustments as you go.

the thing bugging me the most is that i'm getting no goddamn loot.  just a bunch of shit that isn't worth anything, about a 1 potion off a corpse for every four i use in combat, and barely any money.  i'm like 12 hours in and still using a lot of stuff i got within the first hour of playing.  the little money i have gotten i've had to spend on health potions because i'm routinely getting hammered.  that's probably mostly my fault for sucking at it and maybe shitty character progression.  but goddammit it just feels like a rest run of combat that bioware wanted to put in a mmo.

other than that though i do like it.  i'm interested in the setting, lore, story and characters.  i'll probably just bump it down to easy and grind through it.  because even though i do not like combat i still look forward to it for the hope that i might get something useful.  but that feeling is fading quickly.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 29, 2014)

also the 'romancing' stuff feels much more like it's in my face than it did in mass effect.  and that creeps me out a little.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 30, 2014)

not even bro i gotta try remember what i put for my stupid security question which i never remember

and then i'll forget the new password i make and have to do it againt when i get home!!!


----------



## p-lou (Oct 30, 2014)

stop being a goob nuzzie


----------



## p-lou (Oct 30, 2014)

also seriously annoyed with dragon age at this point

i'm sure it's mostly me but the game just doesn't work well enough to have it run in real time.  this needs to be a turn based or round based game so badly it fucking hurts.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 30, 2014)

maybe you should stop being a goob and play a better game

goob


----------



## p-lou (Oct 30, 2014)

I know but I want to like this game!


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 30, 2014)

p-lou said:


> I know but I want to like this game!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2014)

oh lol I can't believe that stupid scarf theory is actually coming true in some shape and form. What were the chances?! 



p-lou said:


> ashes what are you going to do when this bad comic ends lol?



I'll survive! But gonna miss the weekly circus for a bit once it ends, that's for sure. End of an era. 

I wouldn't have got to know all the cool manga and mangaka or wouldn't have met you guys if it weren't for this POS :mantears


----------



## p-lou (Oct 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I'll survive! But gonna miss the weekly circus for a bit once it ends, that's for sure. End of an era.
> 
> I wouldn't have got to know all the cool manga and mangaka or wouldn't have met you guys if it weren't for this POS :mantears


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 30, 2014)

i went to the barber and said do whatever you like

i think i have a hipster haircut

it looks good tho


----------



## Aldric (Oct 31, 2014)

ending with a fucking naruhina movie

what a fitting conclusion


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 31, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I'll survive! But gonna miss the weekly circus for a bit once it ends, that's for sure. End of an era.
> 
> I wouldn't have got to know all the cool manga and mangaka or wouldn't have met you guys if it weren't for this POS :mantears



Always look at the upside of reading one of the worst pieces of entertainment ever for years and years.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 31, 2014)

I remember before joining I lurked a lot. Picked up a couple of mangas while reading recommendation or debate threads. Like Berserk. It was my 3rd manga after Naruto and Death Note. You can imagine the gap of quality was insane.

Or when in the konoha library there were always HST debates and overwhelming majority usually bashed OP,  but then people like Aldric or Supa Swag made long, proper posts about it, why it's good (on its own merit and not contrasting it with Naruto like how the OP bashers did) and it motivated me to pick it up. What a good decision that was.

It's ironic I bring these two series up. This week people freaked out over the last Naruto panel, saying it's something you see in Berserk. And then proceeded to say OP is still childish as ever. Never change NF.



Aldric said:


> ending with a fucking naruhina movie
> 
> what a fitting conclusion



Tell me about it. This is hilarious. They got most of the stupid theories right. The scarf, "I got something to tell you" etc

This is the setup for the movie lmao



> It's still an unfulfilled love/desire. Her secret feelings' whereabouts are...
> 
> The Winter festival is approaching in Konoha village. Naruto passes good time in the Ramen shop "Ichiraku" with his friends who have grown together. Meanwhile, Hinata's feelings put into a scarf knitted secretly did haven't still get through (him). Hinata loathes herself for doing nothing but watch over the whole time. Then all of a sudden, a mysterious man appears. But Naruto came to help in the nick of time, he disappered by leaving with strange words "You guys are destined to die. First Hinata, I will pick up you without fail."
> "Destined to die" ? Why Hinata is being targeted? At that moment, a meteorite with an intense light pierced the night sky.....



sounds like a lame fanfic

but what's hilarious this ignores every so called development. For the 2-3 years of the timeskip apparently nothing happened at all. She's still as relevant to him as ever. So Kishi and co came up with this contrived scarf and Hyuga business.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 31, 2014)

lookin good noozle!


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 31, 2014)

wait what how do you know

i thought i deleted that from facebook????


----------



## p-lou (Oct 31, 2014)

you did

but i saw that shit first

it looked good


----------



## p-lou (Oct 31, 2014)

It makes me jealous because I'll never be able to get a cool haircut again


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks 

are you balding????


----------



## p-lou (Oct 31, 2014)

My hair has forsaken me


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 2, 2014)

holy shit jojo has the best ED ever

Roundabout


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 2, 2014)

Zepelli  Speedwagon  

this show is fabulous


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 2, 2014)

I just hope that next year the anime starts already with Josuke's saga.

Can't wait to see WHAT THE HELL DID YOU JUST SAY ABOUT MY HAIR and the spaghetti scene in animated form.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 3, 2014)

ok so i re-rolled in dragon age

i still do not like combat but it's going better this time.  i still feel like the game isn't set up to really be played they way it wants me to play it.  and that's really damn annoying.

too much shitty mmo mixed with rts without enough control with a fresh coat of kotor's combat over the top.  it doesn't work.

i'm not sure if it's just my past experience, but this seems more dragged out than the other bioware games i've played.  it takes a long time for nothing to happen.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2014)

lol


----------



## p-lou (Nov 3, 2014)

lol where it says naruto at the end (by the chapter number) it says penis


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 4, 2014)

Esidisi, Wammu, Kars?

u srs fansubs???


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

lol

Uzumaki Boruto


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

The pics are coming in. It's truly ending! phew


----------



## Sesha (Nov 5, 2014)

The series takes its final plunge as Guy is left to waste the rest of his days away in a wheelchair, Kakashi becomes sixth Hokage because Obito told him to I guess, and Sasuke is still around to breathe fresh air. But there is a part 3 and it'll focus on the characters kids, yay!

Screw this manga. It doesn't even have the decency to die when its time is up.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Part 3...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Oh my God. This is too good.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

They say technically it's not part 3, but a mini series. But still...

Also, all these pairings and kids. So corny. Was kind of expecting an ending like this, but not this crazy.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> They say technically it's not part 3, but a mini series. But still...
> 
> Also, all these pairings and kids. So corny. Was kind of expecting an ending like this, but not this crazy.



Yeah I think this kind of ending was somewhat obvious. But even still, I wasn't entirely sure that he was really going to go with Sasuke/Sakura. Because when you can have a kid with the guy who tried to kill you and everyone you care for, you just have to go for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, that pairing was/is always the worst. Have you seen the forehead poke spoiler pic? Basically that's enough to negate every shit that happened between them and also shows Sasuke actually has thing for her, even though all the time he yapped about Naruto being his strongest and only remaining bond. And Sakura again is asking to take her with him on his journey. Well, ok lol

Not sure what kind of message Kishi is trying to send here


----------



## Sesha (Nov 5, 2014)

This post on NeoGAF basically sums up the entire SasuSaku "relationship" perfectly.





> -Sasuke comes home from being Batman
> -Starts drinking
> -Salad asks him about the Valley of the End fight
> -Sasuke remembers getting his ass beat and starts drinking more
> ...


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2014)

Kishi actually ended up making Sakura a worse character than Naruto or Sasuke. I'm legit impressed.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 5, 2014)

people like to rag on one piece for its treatment of women (and that's pretty fair)

but it never turned out a character like sakura


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2014)

Over! It's over! Thank god! Whew, I'm relieved.

What a horrendous ending though. And holy shit Sakura was even worse than I imagined from the spoilers


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 6, 2014)

where is my part 3  

i want to see lovely Sakura being a desperate housewife


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2014)

...

lol


----------



## Sesha (Nov 6, 2014)

The ending is complete shit. No nothing gets concluded in any satisfying manner aside from pairing nonsense, nothing shown of the Naruto world or the tailed beasts or whatever, Orochimaru and Kabuto are still around, Sasuke doesn't get his come-uppins, Gai is crippled and Anko is fat.

Also Naruto's son is named Bort.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> ...
> 
> lol



Kishi is clearly setting this up so he can address the issues of parenting in a mature and well thought out manner in part 3. 

What could go wrong?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2014)

lol

Kishi isn't writing the mini series though.

Link removed



Sesha said:


> The ending is complete shit. No nothing gets concluded in any satisfying manner aside from pairing nonsense, nothing shown of the Naruto world or the tailed beasts or whatever, Orochimaru and Kabuto are still around, Sasuke doesn't get his come-uppins, *Gai is crippled* and Anko is fat.
> 
> Also Naruto's son is named Bort.



If Naruto got a Hashirama arm, couldn't Gai have gotten a leg too?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol
> 
> Kishi isn't writing the mini series though.
> 
> Link removed



Oh right, fair enough. I wonder what Kishi will do next?





αshɘs said:


> If Naruto got a Hashirama arm, couldn't Gai have gotten a leg too?



Don't be sensibile, that makes no sense in Nardo.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know. Will probably rest for a while, then maybe return to Mario? Or was that oneshot it?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

I never read Mario, was it any good? He made another one shot at some point right?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 6, 2014)

The One Piece logo next to "dumbass"... stay salty classy Kishi


----------



## p-lou (Nov 6, 2014)

to be fair a vandalized naurto face on konoha mount rushmore is exactly how this manga was supposed to end.  for reals.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 6, 2014)

also the op chapter cover is like...really a neat idea.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

I love how there are just laptops and skyscrapers in Naruto with no explanation at all.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 6, 2014)

Vandalized Naruto Hokage face at the end is one of the few things that actually feels like something Kishimoto originally had planned from the beginning. 



αshɘs said:


> If Naruto got a Hashirama arm, couldn't Gai have gotten a leg too?



Presumably, yes. But the more urgent question is why couldn't Naruto heal his leg? He gave Kakashi his eye back, and stopped Guy from dying. Did he run out of Jesus juice when dispelling Mugen Tsukuyomi? 

Kishimoto gonna Kishimoto, I guess.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2014)

YEah I think the Hoakge face and the art in the last page were planned for a long time.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 6, 2014)

i'm so glad that naruto ending has brought so many people back to this thread

i'll see y'all again in 15 years when one piece ends

in the meantime i'll keep talking about vidya games


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i'm so glad that naruto ending has brought so many people back to this thread
> 
> i'll see y'all again in 15 years when one piece ends



naw that's not true we'll get a little turn out for bleach when it ends in the next year or two



> in the meantime i'll keep talking about vidya games



so dragon age

my opinion is about the same.  if it weren't for the combat system that's stuck between a few different genres it think i'd be in love with the game.  it's interesting to think of it being developed between mass effect 1 and 2.  me1 is a bit disjointed with combat and other gameplay.  and me2 mostly fixed it by removing most of the rpg gameplay stuff.  maybe that caused the hodgepodge of combat that made its way into da?  i'm still convinced this game would be light years better if it were a more traditional turn based rpg.

also my system does not like this game.  it runs pretty hot and gets the fans going like crazy.  i'm getting steady fps (not that it matters much in a game like this) but can't run it too long before something starts going crazy.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

also sasusaku produced a child named salad

10/10 everything about reading naruto for 9 years has been worth it


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> I never read Mario, was it any good? He made another one shot at some point right?



I don't remember if Mario was good or not  I recall it had a bittersweet ending and not the typical Kishi saccharin stuff. And yes, he made a baseball oneshot, which also was quite forgettable. The two things I remember were the potato noses and the MC having a similar thematic setup and resolution like Naruto. Aka a talentless, underdog/outcast who turns out is the son of a prodigy and is destined to succeed.



Sesha said:


> Presumably, yes. But the more urgent question is why couldn't Naruto heal his leg? He gave Kakashi his eye back, and stopped Guy from dying. Did he run out of Jesus juice when dispelling Mugen Tsukuyomi?
> 
> Kishimoto gonna Kishimoto, I guess.



Yeah, I think that was tied to his seal. After sealing Kaguya it went back to Hagoromo.



Han Solo said:


> sasusaku pic



hahaha

Gotta love how save for the shippers everyone is grilling this pairing and Sakura. Hollow victory indeed.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

has been making its rounds. As I said in another thread:



> Very good post, but I disagree about 699 being satisfactory. Sasuke's monologue despite being inspired by and centered on Naruto didn't change the vibe that Naruto was a passenger that chapter. Just that one interaction at the end. T7 smiled again, but we only got Sasuke apologizing to Sakura and Kakashi and mostly Sasuke - Sakura interaction. This was Sasuke's conclusion, not Naruto's.



But as far 700 goes, that person is brutal and spot on.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 7, 2014)

Sesha said:


> Also Naruto's son is named Bort.


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

woah


naruhina won


how did that happen?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

The movie will explain that 

also, Naruto's son is technically called Bolt/Boruto

...

Burrito


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

i mean i've heard that it will be answered in the movie

but ... was there much interaction between them after the Pain arc? (where i left off)

i thought the narusaku camp were the ones getting any type service after that?


and they're gonna condense this explanation into a 90 minute movie when kishi could have developed it gradually within the two hundred or so chapters after hinata gave the confession?


i'm too lazy to catch up guys


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

also guardians of the galaxy was cool


*Spoiler*: __ 



 wtf at howard the duck at the end man

 did not see that coming


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, there was a big hand holding scene during the war. Neji died and Hinata motivated Naruto. She wet herself during that scene btw. Afterwards all we got was Hinata constantly thinking how she's going to be by his side, holding his hand once everything's settled. But from Naruto's side, nothing. And looking at the movie's premise, it takes place 2 years later with nothing happening on that front. She still couldn't reach him romantically, even with those grands moments the fans celebrated, so Kishi came up with a ridiculously contrived setup. lol

umm as for NS, there was an embarrassing fake confession scene from Sakura after the Pain arc and looks like that was the one that killed that pairing, because afterwards we only got a comedy scene between her, Naruto and his dad (...Orochimaru who got revived by Sasuke edo tenseid him...) during the war. The MC's feelings got resolved silently.


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, there was a big hand holding scene during the war. Neji died and Hinata motivated Naruto. *She wet herself during that scene btw*. Afterwards all we got was Hinata constantly thinking how she's going to be by his side, holding his hand once everything's settled. But from Naruto's side, nothing. And looking at the movie's premise, it takes place 2 years later with nothing happening on that front. She still couldn't reach him romantically, even with those grands moments the fans celebrated, so Kishi came up with a ridiculously contrived setup. lol
> 
> umm as for NS, there was an embarrassing fake confession scene from Sakura after the Pain arc and looks like that was the one that killed that pairing, because afterwards we only got a comedy scene between her, Naruto and his dad (...Orochimaru who got revived by Sasuke edo tenseid him...) during the war. The MC's feelings got resolved silently.




i think this just means kishi didn't care about any of the pairings from the way you describe them.

that is really just a string of bone throwing moments....



hinata pissed herself? huh? (bolded)


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, it was atrocious. Kishi said it before in an interview he doesn't know how to write romance, but regardless he went ahead and put in "moments". I mean you haven't even asked about SS....


lol no, she was just umm very.....excited:

"Naruto-kun's hand is so big and strong! Makes me feel safe!"

can't type this with a straight face lmao


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

the other kind of wet

COME ON MARY-SAN


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 7, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> She wet herself during that scene btw.



All my what.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> umm as for NS, there was an embarrassing fake confession scene from Sakura after the Pain arc and looks like that was the one that killed that pairing, because afterwards we only got a comedy scene between her, Naruto and his dad (...Orochimaru who got revived by Sasuke edo tenseid him...) during the war. The MC's feelings got resolved silently.



"Women's hearts are as fickle as the autum sky"



It's almost as bad as Sasuke/Sakura.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 7, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> also guardians of the galaxy was cool
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




During the first weeks after the movie came out, I've seen lot of people pissed off about Howard's cameo mostly because they still associate the character with that shitty movie from the 80's.

Here I prefer he makes small appearances in the Marvel movies instead having a solo film.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, I never would have thought I'd see something like that in a shonen.



Scarecrow Red said:


> All my what.



oh lol I didn't mean it virtually. Just that considering the situation (Neji lying dead and the Juubi standing before them) she was rather excited about it.


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, it was atrocious. Kishi said it before in an interview he doesn't know how to write romance, but regardless he went ahead and put in "moments". I mean you haven't even asked about SS....
> 
> 
> lol no, she was just umm very.....excited:
> ...



Well SS was pretty odd too. Will the movie explain that as well? 

Hinata must be talking about Naburo....



p-lou said:


> the other kind of wet
> 
> COME ON MARY-SAN






Scarecrow Red said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's probably the plan. It'll be like how Stan Lee is in all the movies for snippets, but probably reacting to the crazy stuff in the future Marvel films as a gag. I won't count out a movie though if he's well received this time (in the far future of course)


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> Well SS was pretty odd too. Will the movie explain that as well?



I don't think so. Since Sakura is in the same team as Naruto and Hinata, and Sasuke is away. Maybe towards the end they'll meet, but I think the forehead poke from 699 is supposed to be the establishment that yeah "he has a thing for her". lol


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

i don't think takeshi-kun would approve of mary-san's smoking and underage drinking


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

hmm what are these from?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

oh, so Blizzard announced a TF2-Dota hybrid?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

[youtube]ZmKEf-AYhJE[/youtube]

[youtube]FvqZxWLnqco[/youtube]


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

you know l think all things considered the one perfect representation of this manga's fate is anko

hey remember that hot, slightly creepy but awesome kunoichi? the one that got introduced alongside that grizzled hardass with the screw holes in his skull? how would you like it if she got shelved for a decade only to reappear as a fatass because LOL FAT PEOPLE ARE FUNY

l want to strap kishimoto to that enema torture machine from shingeki's last chapter


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

Anko was one of the few good things I remember about the original anime still don't understand how you can strap yourself into over 8 years of maschoism reading the manga tho, Aldick


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

l admit l had to see it to the end and got hooked, like in an abusive relationship

lm sakura chan and the manga is saskue kun


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

"My daughter salad"


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

l'm not sure what's worse, kishimoto writing sakura and her closure while being fully aware of what it means or him thinking it makes her admirable or even just decent


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

why doesn't naruhina's kids have the byakugan eyes?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Aldric said:


> l'm not sure what's worse, kishimoto writing sakura and her closure while being fully aware of what it means or him thinking it makes her admirable or even just decent



some Kakashi quotes:

"Despite him wanting to kill you, you can't cast aside those feelings. You feel it's your duty to save him. That's the kind girl you are, Sakura!"

"Even after you tried to kill her, she still cries for you, because she loves you so much it hurts!"

yeah, probably the latter

lol


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

when something changes so much i always wonder how much of it is editorial/publisher mandate



αshɘs said:


> hmm what are these from?



mary-san and takeshi-kun are from a series of japanese text books called genki

there are other characters but i can't remember and don't want to go hunting for the books.  some of the pictures are hilarious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2014)

Aldric said:


> you know l think all things considered the one perfect representation of this manga's fate is anko
> 
> hey remember that hot, slightly creepy but awesome kunoichi? the one that got introduced alongside that grizzled hardass with the screw holes in his skull? how would you like it if she got shelved for a decade only to reappear as a fatass because LOL FAT PEOPLE ARE FUNY
> 
> l want to strap kishimoto to that enema torture machine from shingeki's last chapter



are you going to chemically castrate him while you're at it?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

p-lou said:


> when something changes so much i always wonder how much of it is editorial/publisher mandate



idk, it's hard to say but this feels more like kishimoto being given free reign and a bunch of yesmen failing to stop his bullshit

like l can't fathom an editor deciding to focus the second to last chapter on thathuke while naruto disappears into the background, when his role is specifically to remind kshimoto this story is supposed to be about naruto


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are you going to chemically castrate him while you're at it?



why chemically

two bricks will do the job


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

Aldrich you should try giving JoJo a shot again


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2014)

Aldric said:


> why chemically
> 
> two bricks will do the job



that's fair enough


----------



## p-lou (Nov 7, 2014)

oh neato the humble store is giving away metro 2033



αshɘs said:


> oh, so Blizzard announced a TF2-Dota hybrid?



if blizzard has proven anything in the past it's that they're good taking the good elements from other games and mashing them together



Aldric said:


> idk, it's hard to say but this feels more like kishimoto being given free reign and a bunch of yesmen failing to stop his bullshit
> 
> like l can't fathom an editor deciding to focus the second to last chapter on thathuke while naruto disappears into the background, when his role is specifically to remind kshimoto this story is supposed to be about naruto



oh i'm not saying that's all that happened.  but knowing how manga publishers generally treat mangaka, i just think it might play a part in it.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

Fang said:


> Aldrich you should try giving JoJo a shot again



l actually started reading stone ocean a few months ago, l remember liking jolyne but then i kinda stopped bothering again

might give it another shot, it'd be a nice change from the sakura trainwreck


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

Are you a Sakura fan or something

Start from Part 3 even if its a Monster of the Week themed with the baddies and enemy Stands in most of it

Plus Araki's humor is something you'd probably appreciate to wash away the shit with Kishimoto humor (WHOOPS HEEHEE I DROPPED HOT FOOD ON YOU SO IRONICALLY HUMOROUS)


----------



## Gain (Nov 7, 2014)

p-lou said:


> oh i'm not saying that's all that happened.  but knowing how manga publishers generally treat mangaka, i just think it might play a part in it.



i think kishi just resented having to continue working on naruto. 

i don't see too many downgrades in artstyle quite like in this one. it went from pretty organic in a way to looking like a coloring book.

indicated to me he was just going through the motions.


and i'm still convinced the early parts of naruto were influenced by this

[YOUTUBE]oPOlYfHdpwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 7, 2014)

i forgot you were a big jojo fan fangy-haveitoldyouwhatnuzziemeansinpersian-chan


----------



## Aldric (Nov 7, 2014)

> Are you a Sakura fan or something



yo you wanna fight


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

When did this happen?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 7, 2014)

p-lou said:


> when something changes so much i always wonder how much of it is editorial/publisher mandate



It is funny how that often happens during the interlude of popularity polls.

Speaking of Jojo I still need to read parts 5 and 7. I skipped 5 right away because I wanted to read Stone Ocean first.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 8, 2014)

and i was so sure of a NaruSasu ending 

Kishi is a coward


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2014)

don't worry, it'll live on with Burrito and Salad...


----------



## p-lou (Nov 8, 2014)

oh nooo

computer chair don't do this to me 

it won't keep its height and every time i sit down it goes to the lowest setting.  i'm a tall dude and have a tall desk and now i'm practically sitting on the floor.  and it's about the same height as a toilet.  i've had this chair forever and it's perfect for me and and and...

nooooooooo 

rip p-lou's chair
2003-2014


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 8, 2014)

send that chair to some hobbit 

but they don't use computers i fear


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2014)

rip chair

that's a pretty respectable lifespan

mine's 3 years old and I already tore up the leather smh


----------



## p-lou (Nov 8, 2014)

It might actually date back to 2001

But thus really bugs me because it is both a practical loss and sentimental.  That chair has moved with me all over. Parents house, dorm, several apartments, and my own house. I'm sad 

Now when I sit up to my desk my keyboard is even with my chest


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 8, 2014)

man it sucks trying to find a good computer chair for a good price. 

good luck


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 8, 2014)

That's a really long time to have a single chair, mine break every few years. I do buy cheap ones though tbf.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey plou


How about that indiana


----------



## p-lou (Nov 8, 2014)

Maybe if every player wasnt hurt. 5th string qbs at schools like iu aren't very good.

The soccer team is good.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 9, 2014)

considering getting back in to counter strike

so i was looking around on steam

cs costs $10.  whaaat?

cs:s costs $20 whaaaaat?

cs:go  costs $15

what are you doing valve i dun get it


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

dunno

didn't even see the price for Source before lol

most people have moved on to GO anyway

but 1.6 and Source still have a healthy community with 30k and 20k concurrent players respectably


----------



## p-lou (Nov 9, 2014)

i think it's cool they're both still really popular.  and 1.6 is still huge in the e sports community (not my thing but whatevs).  i've probably been inactive too long to be any good.  and if people are still playing them then they're going to be way better than me.

yeah i like to check what games have a lot of players in them.

it's pretty predictable.  dota 2 has about double to triple of cs:go which has about double of tf2, and then it drops down to games like civ v, skyrim, garry's mod, and payday.

but the idea of buying either game on their own just seems so weird to me.  i guess they aren't still bundled with the half life game they were modded from.  

i pre-ordered hl2 in 2004 through steam.  it came with every valve game that had been released at the time, including all the hl spin offs like blue shift.  i guess i sorta just group them together in my head.  hell, they are even selling hl2 death match separately.  just seems weird to me that you can buy them all individually.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 9, 2014)

oh jesus that was almost exactly 10 years ago

off by about a week


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

> A bigger version of geddy Lee?



lol                             .


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

p-lou said:


> and 1.6 is still huge in the e sports community (not my thing but whatevs).



it's actually mostly GO now. The majority of the scene has moved onto it and it's been smashing record after record. I didn't think I'd care about eSports or that an FPS would be good for spectating, but after checking out the major's held in Katowice and Cologne, I got into it. On a casual level at least. It's nail biting stuff. Can't wait for DreamHack.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 10, 2014)

a fatter, richer geddy lee

or at least i remember 1.6 still having an esports presence 

to be fair i've never given esports much of a chance.  i never thought i'd like watching other people play games, but i do like watching speed runs and there are a few lp's i enjoy.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 10, 2014)

p-lou said:


> oh jesus that was almost exactly 10 years ago
> 
> off by about a week



which is now making me wonder what valve will do for a 10 year anniversary


----------



## Gain (Nov 10, 2014)

I turn around and see that TWIM 11 - 13 have been translated

just one more volume and I'll get to it


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

Just read the manga 



> Q: On The Last: Naruto the Movie…
> Kishimoto: The latest film is a love story. It will depict what happened between the 699th and 700th manga episodes. I designed the characters and helped make the story. Although I wanted to write about the romances of Naruto and his friends in the manga series, it was too difficult. I am not good at writing romances because I feel embarrassed when trying to do so.



you don't say dude


----------



## GearsUp (Nov 10, 2014)

_ I am not good at writing romances because I feel embarrassed when trying to do so hate women. _


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 10, 2014)

Someone really needs to ask him specifically about Sakura/Sasuke.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 10, 2014)

p-lou said:


> which is now making me wonder what valve will do for a 10 year anniversary



like...if hl3 was ever going to be announced it'd be now right??


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2014)

If Valve haven't done anything for Steam's 10th birthday last year, they sure as hell won't do a thing for a franchise they don't care about anymore.

Maybe a sale 

And from all the leaks and hints we know L4D3 is their next game.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 11, 2014)

i'm just messing around.  of course they aren't doing anything.  but if they ever did...

and steam 'existed' before hl2, but it wasn't anything other than an easier way to make matches and get updates out for counter strike


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 11, 2014)

god i fucking hated steam when i got HL2 when it came out.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 11, 2014)

you were like 11 fuck off nuzzie


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2014)

haha who didn't hate steam back then?


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 12, 2014)

p-lou said:


> you were like 11 fuck off nuzzie



ok might been a little bit after it released but steam was still way in its infancy


----------



## p-lou (Nov 12, 2014)

ok so i beat dragon age

lame fucking end.  it does the fallout ending slide show thing (fine i guess) but it's not voiced and they just had a narrated scene.  why?  things were tying up pretty nicely until the very end, too.  but man it really messed up on the dismount.  bioware really did a much better job on the alright let's go finish things in like, every other game of theirs i've played.

ehh.  if only the combat weren't trying to be 4 games at the same time and the ending didn't suck.  i would have really loved it.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 12, 2014)

also

hey dragon age.  you have a decent original score.  why are you playing 30 seconds to mars in the credits?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

HL2 is 10 today

yay

:|


----------



## p-lou (Nov 15, 2014)

not in america!


----------



## p-lou (Nov 15, 2014)

oh yeah gog is doing their 2 week fall sale


----------



## p-lou (Nov 16, 2014)

they didn't even do a sale

why does finding out that valve gives zero fucks always feel so bad?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2014)

There's still a couple of hours left till the new daily goes live.

I mean it's still early in the morning in Seattle.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2014)

Welp, daily is up and it's not HL.

They really don't care.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 16, 2014)

i mean 10 years for a game as important as hl2 is a big deal

at least i would expect them to acknowledge it and say thanks for making this one of the best selling games ever and proving that our idea for digitally distributing games is a good idea and made us billions of dollars

fuck even ea cares with what it does with origin sometimes.  they just gave away da to get people hyped for inquisition.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2014)

today i was in a bar with the original red and black power rangers


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 17, 2014)

liar

you couldnt be that awesome


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2014)

100% true story


----------



## p-lou (Nov 17, 2014)

my friend took a picture of the black ranger paparazzi style



people were bugging the hell out of them


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2014)

So I started marathoning the Naruto manga since dropping it years ago at chapter 495, I guess which was a few chapters after the fight with Sauce and Danzou. While Kishimoto is still pretty bad, I really do like what he did after the Shinobi World War arc, and the return of the previous Hokages giving Sasuke and Team HAWK (CAWWWWWW) a history lesson.

I really like Tobirama. : surfingplue :


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 18, 2014)

p-lou said:


> people were bugging the hell out of them



Were you one of those people?


----------



## p-lou (Nov 18, 2014)

haha no i didn't talk to them

there was apparently a convention in my town last weekend and they were here for that

i figured they would be tired of people coming up to them and reminding them they were on a popular kids show 20 years ago and now they're in their 40s still talking about it.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 18, 2014)

also does anyone want a copy of the witcher 2?


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2014)

I always wanted to play Witcher 2

Why are you giving it away?


----------



## p-lou (Nov 18, 2014)

i got a free copy

i'll send it to you


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2014)

Got it, do I have to make an account on GoG or can it work on Steam too?


----------



## p-lou (Nov 18, 2014)

you'd have to redeem through gog.  don't worry there isn't any client required to run the game and there's no drm.


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay gotcha


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2014)

First chapter of the new BAA is out


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 20, 2014)

How is it out so far?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> First chapter of the new BAA is out



I just finished LO a few days ago, including re-reading the series from the start. The ending was pretty good, but the manga really went downhill past the Tiphares arc. 

Those first two BAA volumes are depressing as hell, I wasn't expecting something I've already read to have an impact on me but it really did. The new chapter was pretty interesting, hopefully now that we are going to Mars and past the ZOTT the writing will pick up again.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

Finished Naruto

Good stuff: Hashirama, Tobirama, Sarutobi, and Minato being revived and general characters/personalities along with Killer B, Team Gai, Kakashi, some of the latter parts of the final arc with Madara and Obito were pretty solid as well

Bad stuff: Edo Tensai summoned former Kages having to tell their opponents how their powers work and how to beat them was underwhelming and really made the fight shitty, the hype with certain characters like Sandaime Raikage, and Gaara's dad the Yondaime Kazekage with Gaara and the others was also settled in only a few pages. And the whole switcheroo with it going from Obito to Madara to Kaguya as the big bads was kind of wonky.

I can understand if it ended with Madara considering how Hashirama and Madara's successors are Naruto and Sasuke, personality wise and themetically. But Kaguya was just kind of out there.

Neutral stuff: Still kind of at a loss really figuring out what Kishimoto was trying to do with Kaguya, and changing the lore/background fluff with the Rikudou Sennin and origins of the tailed beasts. 

Honest highlight for me was Gai vs Sage Madara, Kakashi vs Obito, and especially Hashirama vs Madara during their final fight. Timeskip ending was okay but I can see why some people hated certain things; why did Chouji end up with the Raikage's assistant? Why did Anko get so fat? And so on.

Though overall I'd still say the last 200 chapters I marathoned from dropping the manga years ago right after the Danzou vs Sasuke fight overall was better then everything before it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, early BAA had some rough stuff. That volume 5 though. The heavy hitter of the series.



Scarecrow Red said:


> How is it out so far?



Sorry, don't really understand. How is it out? Well, via scans lol. Been out in Japan for weeks iirc, and the current team has been working on it for a week maybe, or more. How is it? Hard to tell. Only one chapter. Picks up after Alita/Yoko and Erica are saved by Gerda on the minefield.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 20, 2014)

Fang said:


> I always wanted to play Witcher 2



You should try Witcher 1 someday aswell if you havent

Costs 12 bucks right now


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2014)

Fang said:


> Honest highlight for me was Gai vs Sage Madara, Kakashi vs Obito, and especially Hashirama vs Madara during their final fight. Timeskip ending was okay but I can see why some people hated certain things; why did Chouji end up with the Raikage's assistant? Why did Anko get so fat? And so on.



Agreed with the highlights, though in Gai's case it would have been better if Naruto didn't save him. It lessened that impact. Kakashi vs Obito was the first time in 5 years I bothered to check out the anime, because people were raving how good it was, and yeah it had great animation and choreography.

Chouji ended up with Karui. Raikage's assistant is Mabui. And yeah, that's random, like some other things, but that was the least issue. First I still find it shocking how in 699, which is the proper conclusion, Naruto was a passenger. It was all about Sasuke. Did we really have to endure all that shit with the hyperventilating and so on to watch Naruto being like an outsider for Team 7 and his series? Naruto and Sasuke had like a one line exchange in the last two chapters. Naruto didn't even talk with Kakashi or Sakura. We didn't get his final thoughts, conclusion. Not to mention in 700 a lot of the characters didn't even look happy, including Naruto. Then we have Naruto's and Sasuke's kids having a connection based on how their fathers neglect them. What? Don't know what Kishi was going for.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2014)

what the


yes, Kishimoto, moving on from a person who lots of times treated you like shit and wanted to murder you and your friends truly would have made you a terrible person. Just what in the world is up with this guy and women


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

Hahahaha, Kishi is a fucking moron. Jesus, what is his relationship with his wife like?


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

The fact SJW/tumblr landwhales are all upset SakuNaru never happening and claiming Kishimoto is a sexist and making ass-pained petitions to change the ending so Naruto doesn't end up with Hinata is fucking hilarious


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah they make me laugh as well. I mean, wasn't it blantantly obvious Kishi is a sexist before this anyway? How did they miss the memo?


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

He seems like a typical Japanese to me

As bad as Naruto overall is he doesn't come off as sexist


----------



## p-lou (Nov 20, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, early BAA had some rough stuff. That volume 5 though. The heavy hitter of the series.



vol 5 of baa is just about my favorite thing



> Sorry, don't really understand. How is it out? Well, via scans lol. Been out in Japan for weeks iirc, and the current team has been working on it for a week maybe, or more. How is it? Hard to tell. Only one chapter. Picks up after Alita/Yoko and Erica are saved by Gerda on the minefield.



think he meant how is it so far



Black Leg Sanji said:


> You should try Witcher 1 someday aswell if you havent
> 
> Costs 12 bucks right now



shit is on sale constantly.  follow gog's sale for the rest of the week and it will probably go to 80% off again.

it's a good game.  a little wonky with the combat and interface and a little rough in presentation.  it also has a real slow burning start that has a pretty satisfying payoff in the first act.



Fang said:


> As bad as Naruto overall is he doesn't come off as sexist



oh he totally does.  it's kind of subtle, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2014)

I still remember Aldric's theories about Kishi being bullied by girls during childhood and them laughing at his pencil dick 

I think that with each passing moment, those theories are becoming more and more valid


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

Still not seeing it P-wou


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2014)

Kojipro started to open up about GZ PC version recently. Showed comparison shots on today's stream


*Spoiler*: __ 










Han Solo said:


> Hahahaha, Kishi is a fucking moron. Jesus, what is his relationship with his wife like?



There was an interview not so long ago where he compared his wife to Kushina. Said she can be scary, or something like that. Also, a while ago there was a comment Oda made in WSJ. He was at Kishi's wedding I think and said his wife is/looks like Sakura?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2014)

p-lou said:


> oh he totally does.  it's kind of subtle, but it's pretty bad.



I'd even argue against subtle due to that recently translated interview 

it may not be intentional, but it is what it is


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2014)

Not like the Japanese and most Far Easterners have different cultural values or anything then we do in the West. But I'm just not seeing the whole misogyny thing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> There was an interview not so long ago where he compared his wife to Kushina. Said she can be scary, or something like that. Also, a while ago there was a comment Oda made in WSJ. He was at Kishi's wedding I think and said his wife is/looks like Sakura?



    .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 20, 2014)

Witcher 1 was indeed cheaper on gog

4 bucks


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 20, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> There was an interview not so long ago where he compared his wife to Kushina. Said she can be scary, or something like that. Also, a while ago there was a comment Oda made in WSJ. He was at Kishi's wedding I think and said his wife is/looks like Sakura?



Kishi confirmed for being bullied by his wife. Then vents his frustration out by dicking around with his female characters, especially Sakura.

His wife was probably being kind to him during brief period when he tried to seriously develop her character, then it went downhill again. Poor Kishi.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2014)

here's another translation



> Interviewer: In the last episode, it was shown that there are the two child between Hinata(doesn’t mention Naruto). When was it clear that Hinata and Naruto were married?
> 
> Kishimoto: A while ago I decided to go with Hinata. At one point of time I was not sure whether to go with Sakura or not, If Sakura went and changed Naruto’s heart she would be too cruel for a girl(being cruel to Hinata). Then I thought somehow Sakura and Sasuke might go together



don't know which is legit, it's hilarious either way


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 21, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Sorry, don't really understand. How is it out? Well, via scans lol. Been out in Japan for weeks iirc, and the current team has been working on it for a week maybe, or more. How is it? Hard to tell. Only one chapter. Picks up after Alita/Yoko and Erica are saved by Gerda on the minefield.



Yeah I meant if the first chapter was good or bad.

I may follow this new BAA but I guess I'll only start reading once the first tankobon is out. Or at least a row of 9 chapters.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 21, 2014)

nothing personal against him he's a great author and l respect him a lot for giving us this beautiful inspiring story called_ Naruto_ but l hope Kishimoto falls into a manhole and drowns in raw sewage


----------



## p-lou (Nov 23, 2014)

happy b-day to red!


----------



## p-lou (Nov 23, 2014)

also i've decided i'm going to upgrade my system.  3 years without needing to (and i really don't need to now) is pretty good.

now it's just trying to figure out how much i actually want to spend.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2014)

what's a good site to go to, to read older titles, especially licensed ones? batoto is being a douche and removing all the once with a dmca claim


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2014)

Google                      .


----------



## p-lou (Nov 23, 2014)

p-lou said:


> also i've decided i'm going to upgrade my system.  3 years without needing to (and i really don't need to now) is pretty good.
> 
> now it's just trying to figure out how much i actually want to spend.



goddammit i hate researching this stuff.  i either feel like i read way too much shit or not nearly enough.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 23, 2014)

i am in general a big proponent of developers giving their fans the ability to mod and create extra content for their games.  but sometimes the modding community just confuses me.

i'm looking up witcher 2 mods because maybe i'll mess around in the game a little.  i dunno i'm getting excited for witcher 3.  on nexus, within the top 75 endorsed mods, there are 3 different mods that make triss (character in the game) have a shaved pussy.

come on people.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 23, 2014)

and those don't include the mods that just make her naked all of the time.  or the other female characters.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2014)

purty game

good game


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2014)

i beat two games in two days

what the fuck is going on


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 24, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i am in general a big proponent of developers giving their fans the ability to mod and create extra content for their games.  but sometimes the modding community just confuses me.
> 
> i'm looking up witcher 2 mods because maybe i'll mess around in the game a little.  i dunno i'm getting excited for witcher 3.  on nexus, within the top 75 endorsed mods, there are 3 different mods that make triss (character in the game) have a shaved pussy.
> 
> come on people.





p-lou said:


> and those don't include the mods that just make her naked all of the time.  or the other female characters.



this shouldn't be at all surprising


----------



## p-lou (Nov 24, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> i beat two games in two days
> 
> what the fuck is going on



brothers and what else?



Crimson Dragoon said:


> this shouldn't be at all surprising



i can accept that someone is going to make a triss shaved pussy mod.  but three of them?  one guy had to have seen the first one and said 'nope nope not good enough' and then another guy had to come along 'man those guys had the right idea but this is how you really do it'.

and there's maybe 3 instances in the game you can tell her pussy isn't shaved.

unless of course if you use the always naked triss mod.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2014)

p-lou said:


> brothers and what else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played Dust: An Elsysian Tale. furry characters aside thought the game was pretty neat


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2014)

and been catching up on Rise of Nations after many many years.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

Brothers and Dust are pretty good indeed.

p-lou what's your rig again? Also, GTX 970. People are buying it like candy and for a good reason.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 24, 2014)

my gpu is a gtx 560 but it does have 2 gb of vram.  the rest of my system is alright but the gpu is showing its age.  a new psu wouldn't hurt if i upgrade the gpu.

i'm probably going with the gtx 970.  i'm not gonna drop the cash on a 980 or 780 ti.  i'm really just trying to determine if the bump from a 760 to a 970 is worth it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

From what I read a 970 is defo a worthy jump from a 560. For people who have a 670/760, 680/770 and 780Ti probably not so much, unless for the former two they have 2 GB variants. Though I don't know your budget and time limit. The 960 is also coming. Will be cheaper of course, but will also have 4 GB according to rumors. It's just that due to the high demand for the 970 and 980 Nvidia have postponed its release till Q1 2015 if sites are to be believed. 

What's your CPU?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

also that Beckham Jr catch


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm still using a 1GB VRAM GeForce 560 Ti OC and with 16 gigs of RAM I can still even play Shadows of Mordor on most settings at mid-high

A 970 is a good trade up, a 980 is more powerful but not at the price its listed is that minor increase of performance worth it and when I built my computer I made sure to pay extra on the PSU so I wouldn't need to upgrade it for another 3 or 4 years at 750 watts


----------



## p-lou (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh jumping to a 970 is definitely an upgrade. Just trying to decide if I want to be cheap and just get a 760. 

Basically $200 for a 760, $250 for a 760 with 4gb vram, or $350 for the 970. 

Cpu is a i7 2600k. I could oc that thing to around 4.5ghz but I always get a little antsy thinking about it. 

I guess the real cheap thing is just oc everything and see how it goes and get another 560 and sli

Psu is ok not great

Also worth noting i like my display a lot but it's only 60hz


----------



## p-lou (Nov 24, 2014)

A ssd to install my games on would make a big difference too


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2014)

First two cards were EVGA, had a good but average experience with them. Last two and current one were all Gigabyte and quite good because of Gigabyte's Windforce cooler/fan set up.

Probably going to go with the smaller 970 in the future since my case can barely support 11' in cards.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2014)

p-lou said:


> Oh jumping to a 970 is definitely an upgrade. Just trying to decide if I want to be cheap and just get a 760.



ah, that wasn't clear, thought you mistyped 560. 



> Basically $200 for a 760, $250 for a 760 with 4gb vram, or $350 for the 970.
> 
> Cpu is a i7 2600k. I could oc that thing to around 4.5ghz but I always get a little antsy thinking about it.
> 
> ...



SLI support has been getting better lately, but still not the best from what I read. It would be the cheapest solution yeah, so if there's no big need for an upgrade you can go with that. If you buy a new GPU definitely go with 4GB though. If I could afford it I'd probably dish out the extra for the 970. Or wait till the 960. Should be the same price range as 760 4GB.

Also K CPUs are made for OC


----------



## p-lou (Nov 24, 2014)

I know it can handle oc but part of me is worried about cooling. Like I'm terrified my whole pc will just melt. 

Going to play with it some this week but will probably just get a 970.

I was kind of just kidding with 560 sli thing.  Support is better but I don't think the performance boost would be worth it. Plus it's just easier to have one good card.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 24, 2014)

i wouldn't be oc'ing on a stock intel cooler


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2014)

Witcher III will be ignored for DA Cisquistion as GOTY


----------



## p-lou (Nov 25, 2014)

initial oc results are inconclusive.  also not thorough at all.



Fang said:


> Witcher III will be ignored for DA Cisquistion as GOTY



there is no meaningful goty award

and i think smash, bayo 2, shovel knight, (and a link between worlds if you want to count it) are the critical darlings of the past year

good year for nintendo?


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2014)

p-lou said:


> there is no meaningful goty award


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 25, 2014)

is that supposed to be a rebuttal?


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2014)

How does that image imply a "rebuttal", Noozie koon?


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 25, 2014)

i thought you were using a metacritic image as being evidence of a meaningful goty award

and why is rebuttal in douche quotes


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2014)

Look harder at the image I linked Noozie-koon

>all those 1 day old sign up accounts giving it 10/10 and perfect scores


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 25, 2014)

p-lou said:


> happy b-day to red!



Whoa thanks!




p-lou said:


> i
> 
> and i think smash, bayo 2, shovel knight, (and a link between worlds if you want to count it) are the critical darlings of the past year
> 
> good year for nintendo?



Well Pokemon ORAS is getting some good sales but I saw that a lot of people are disappointed with the features.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2014)

Fang said:


> Witcher III will be ignored for DA Cisquistion as GOTY



Different award season, but yes, I can see DA getting some due to 'Bioware's return to form' as they call it.

TW3? Dunno. Same year as UC4, Batman, Bloodborne, Evolve, TR, MGSV:TPP, No Man's Sky, ZeldaU?, Star Citizen?... and maybe L4D3?



p-lou said:


> there is no meaningful goty award
> 
> and i think smash, bayo 2, shovel knight, (and a link between worlds if you want to count it) are the critical darlings of the past year
> 
> good year for nintendo?



I think GDC, D.I.C.E. and Bafta count as meaningful. At least for the devs.

Mordor was also a surprise critical hit. And DA:I got very favorable reviews. Bioware have always been press and fan favorites and after DA2 and ME3 the fans have been a lot more positive with this one.


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2014)

If MGSV is anything like Ground Zero it doesn't deserve shit


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 25, 2014)

No Man's Sky looks insane.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Different award season, but yes, I can see DA getting some due to 'Bioware's return to form' as they call it.
> 
> TW3? Dunno. Same year as UC4, Batman, Bloodborne, Evolve, TR, MGSV:TPP, No Man's Sky, ZeldaU?, Star Citizen?... and maybe L4D3?
> 
> ...



oh yeah those matter to devs, but not at all to consumers

a big reviewer/let's player liking a game is a bigger boost to the people that actually buy games.

did angry joe like it?  alright i gotta check it out.  that sort of thing

also do forget swtor when it comes to bioware disappointment.  people would have been crazy in love with me3 if it weren't for the ending (or maybe that's just me)



Fang said:


> If MGSV is anything like Ground Zero it doesn't deserve shit



i haven't played it but the way it plays seems interesting.  i'm not exactly looking to pay $30 for the intro mission that's been in the last several mgs games.  it'd be like releasing the virtuous mission as a separate game from the rest of snake eater.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 26, 2014)

chapter 55


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> chapter 55



I had no idea he had ever written a manga tbh, sounds really interesting.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 27, 2014)

while i don't know if skyrim is the best jumping in place to study video games academically i do find it interesting


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2014)

hah, not bad



Han Solo said:


> I had no idea he had ever written a manga tbh, sounds really interesting.



I posted one of his works in the manga dump a while ago.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 1, 2014)

oh noozles u so nice


----------



## p-lou (Dec 1, 2014)

ok so ordered a 970.  weeeee.

got a free copy of far cry 4 with it but it was through uplay.  i really don't like that i have both origin and uplay installed on my pc now.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2014)

Lot of people have been experiencing coil whine with the 970s regardless of the brands, hopefully you'll get lucky.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah I noticed but as long as it's not incredibly loud i don't think it will be a big deal. I guess I'll find out

I also wonder how many of the people complaining about it are actually complaining about the fans being loud when they play a game.


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 2, 2014)

coil whine is actually annoying as fuck. when i first got my corsair psu it had it bad but over time it's nearly disappeared. it helps a lot if you put your case under your desk


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2014)

Quick question, but when is MAFIA supposed to release?


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 2, 2014)

tomorrow morning expect a release around 9am


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2014)

the master

[youtube]Z1PCtIaM_GQ[/youtube]


----------



## p-lou (Dec 3, 2014)

that's really neat.  i feel so out of the loop with movies though.  i haven't been a avid watcher of stuff in a long time.  i also haven't watched a ton of jackie chan movies and that makes me feel like a bad person.

also if you haven't seen jim sterling's latest fight with a dev of a shitty game you should check it out.  pretty damn funny.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OvAJIVSLqK4[/YOUTUBE]

wasn't there a point in time in which saints row was a series of gta inspired open world organized crime games?

it'd be really interesting if the whole thing was a musical

but i can't say i'm all LOL WHOA DEVIL IN A MOOSICAL LOOLOL since ya know...south park did that 15 years ago


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2014)

That new Terminator trailer

why



p-lou said:


> that's really neat.  i feel so out of the loop with movies though.  i haven't been a avid watcher of stuff in a long time.  i also haven't watched a ton of jackie chan movies and that makes me feel like a bad person.
> 
> also if you haven't seen jim sterling's latest fight with a dev of a shitty game you should check it out.  pretty damn funny.



Which ones have you watched? His older HK stuff or newer US ones?

And yeah know about that lol


----------



## p-lou (Dec 4, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> That new Terminator trailer
> 
> why



haven't seen it and haven't cared about terminator since i saw that shitty 3rd one in high school

t2 is one of my favorite movies ever and i pretend things stopped there




> Which ones have you watched? His older HK stuff or newer US ones?



i'm more familiar with the newer us ones

i've seen a few of the older ones.  i distinctly remember watching a rumble in the bronx as a kid when it came out and loving the shit out of it.



> And yeah know about that lol



it happens every few months but this one in particular was a doozy


----------



## p-lou (Dec 4, 2014)

oh and my 970 came in today weeee

will probably install over the weekend


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 4, 2014)

p-lou said:


> haven't seen it and haven't cared about terminator since i saw that shitty 3rd one in high school
> 
> t2 is one of my favorite movies ever and i pretend things stopped there



the same for pretty much everyone I know


----------



## p-lou (Dec 4, 2014)

t2 is impossible not to love


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 4, 2014)

Drunken Master 2 is probably my favourite Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

[youtube]KFzw7sRTHDU[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

There's still a lot of older Chan movies I have yet to watch. Hard to pick a favorite. Also liked Rumble in the Bronx a lot back then and as far as proper US movies goes Rush Hour is probably still his best.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

Xbox and Nintendo fans are going to be angry. SFV announced as PS4/PC exclusive lol


----------



## Sesha (Dec 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Xbox and Nintendo fans are going to be angry. SFV announced as PS4/PC exclusive lol



Aldric, post if you're okay!


----------



## Gain (Dec 5, 2014)

sony can suck my bawls

pc it is then

thanks for making that easy capcom


----------



## p-lou (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol fighting games


----------



## p-lou (Dec 5, 2014)

i need to learn how to play more than one game at once and quit buying games

i made a list off the top of my head and got to about 50 games i haven't finished or touched.  fuck that.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2014)

Lately I have a bad habit of starting multiple game, and then not finishing some of them. And yes, despite not buying that many games this year I still occasionally pull the trigger on things I won't even touch for a long time. Like today the Stalker pack.


also, the newest Kishi interview..... lol why do I even bother


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 5, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i need to learn how to play more than one game at once and quit buying games
> 
> i made a list off the top of my head and got to about 50 games i haven't finished or touched.  fuck that.



i blame steam

maybe we should start a support group


----------



## Aldric (Dec 5, 2014)

Sesha said:


> Aldric, post if you're okay!



hey l'd have bought a ps4 eventually, not like l'll do it anytime soon as the game is apparently scheduled for 2016


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2014)

I might  buy a 3DS because why not


----------



## p-lou (Dec 5, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> i blame steam
> 
> maybe we should start a support group



it's not just steam.  humble store, bundles, gog, etc.

i've bought more games this year than i first thought but still spent less than i would on a console.  add in the fact i've probably grabbed around 10 free games this year and it's just toooo many.

i feel good about the library i have.  i don't feel like i've accumulated a bunch of shit i won't like.  but no more new purchases until witcher 3



αshɘs said:


> Lately I have a bad habit of starting multiple game, and then not finishing some of them. And yes, despite not buying that many games this year I still occasionally pull the trigger on things I won't even touch for a long time. Like today the Stalker pack.



i've glanced at a few that i haven't finished.  like i've played an hour or so of stalker and can tell that it's going to be my jam.

i also bought wasteland 2.  which is the most i've spent on a single game since i bought skyrim the first time.  i also bought never alone which is the game closest to release i've bought since skyrim also.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> Drunken Master 2 is probably my favourite Jackie Chan movie.



Rumble in the Bronx, Super Cop, and all the Police Stories are his highlights


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2014)

p-lou, you might want to look at this


----------



## p-lou (Dec 6, 2014)

neat teaser i guess

now i'll just have to ignore everything else about it until it's out and i can play it

i'm still a little surprised at how much the internet hates gone home


----------



## p-lou (Dec 6, 2014)

I think i can ramble on about the stick of truth for a while but I'll sum it up in a sentence

This game is everything a licensed game should be and it's making me sorta depressed


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2014)

Day of the Tentacle remaster. Yes!

And lol at Squeenix. That FF7 shit they pulled was priceless. GAF live reactions were sensational.

[youtube]UoV27HhwuR4[/youtube]


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

never played day of the tentacle but it's a lucas art point and click so i guess it's probably good

also i completely forgot about this playstation hum ho whatever the hell they're doing

and jesus people have been bitching and moaning about a new release of ff7 for over a decade.  give it up people.  if you like the game just fucking play the goddamn game as it is.  it's fucking fine the way it is.  because if it happens it'll be a shitty looking mobile remake like ff3 and ff4 got.  do you really want that?  jesus.

you want an ff game re-released?  do it with ff12.  the game would look great if it weren't compressed to hell and back.  just look at what people can do emulating it on pc.

i can't figure squeenix out though.  they complained that tomb raider was a failure until it got to around 5 million sales.  so why they don't just fucking re-release ff7 is beyond me.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

oh and i think wasteland 2 is going to get me in trouble.  the game is sooooo in my wheelhouse.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

holding out for a hd remake of ff7 is worse than me hoping obsidian makes a 3rd kotor game


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2014)

how's your 970 performing?

Been hearing some good things about W2, jank included and all. Same goes for Dead State which just came out of EA.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

i shouldn't have started playing wasteland before finishing stick of truth.  it's slow and maybe tedious for a lot of people but it just works for me.

just got the 970 in today and man it's making a huuuuge difference.  mostly using tomb raider for benchmarking but with the old card i was getting 25-30 fps with everything turned all the way up.  with the new one i'm getting about 80.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

also it's really quiet so yay


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2014)

Are you going to get Star Citizen when it's properly out (haha)? That should be the real test


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

god star citizen seems like a hot mess.  it might be cool but there's just so much it says it will do that i'm skeptical.

plus i have some wing commander games i'd like to play anyway.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2014)

p-lou said:


> holding out for a hd remake of ff7 is worse than me hoping obsidian makes a 3rd kotor game



There's never gonna be another KoTOR game


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

i know.  that was the point.  neither of those things are going to happen.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 9, 2014)

l'm glad l never gave a shit about square enix and their bullshit series of brooding shibuya hosts and magical j-pop idols


----------



## p-lou (Dec 9, 2014)

hey hey hey there are some good games there aldrich-koon.  like ff8 which is essentially naruto in jrpg form 

but now that i think about it i don't think i actually like many squeenix developed games.  ff12 is alright i guess.  i like a few games from both square and enix before they merged.  never really thought about it before.

i liked the new tomb raider and deus ex but those are eidos games and my brain still doesn't really connect them to squeenix much.  i know they own eidos but there seems to be at least some autonomy and separation.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never played any game developed by Square Enix actually, never saw the appeal. They have been publishing some good games though, and IIRC it's the only part of their business that makes any money.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 10, 2014)

witcher 3 delayed until may nooo

i wish there wasn't so much pressure or expectation to announce release dates so far in advance of games.  it's also one of the reasons i don't follow games much prior to release.

also it's going to make my vow not to buy another game until witcher 3 really hard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2014)

p-lou said:


> holding out for a hd remake of ff7 is worse than me hoping obsidian makes a 3rd kotor game



i dont understand their apprehension to doing a ff7 hd remake, everyone knows it would print money but they are just make me sad....


----------



## Gain (Dec 10, 2014)

waiting for xenoblade chronicles x and splatoon personally


i think they'll remake ffvii if ffxv somehow turns out rotten


----------



## p-lou (Dec 10, 2014)

a ff7 remake would be the most anticipated and highly scrutinized thing they could ever do.  they would have to nail it or people would crush them.  there would be way more pressure to get that right than with anything else they try to do.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2014)

Winter sale starts on the 18th.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 11, 2014)

great

between the winter and fall sales with gog and steam the entire months of november an december are just crazy cheap games all the time.


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 11, 2014)

wtf is this gem shit and how are people bidding over 100000 of them


----------



## p-lou (Dec 11, 2014)

more ways for steam to trick you into giving them money for stupid little digital doodads for the small chance you may get a "free" game


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 12, 2014)

i have like 500 gems....how am i supposed to do anything with 500 gems


----------



## p-lou (Dec 12, 2014)

don't trade your stuff in for gems

sell them all and maybe you'll get a 47 cents to put towards your next game


----------



## p-lou (Dec 12, 2014)

i have a foil shodan card that steam says should be worth about $2.50

or 240 gems

hmmmmm


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 12, 2014)

yeha i traded all my shit in for gems before i realised how worthless they are

and one piece is really boring the shit out of me lately


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah this is dumb

already exploited to hell and now Valve has frozen it

lots of people want their money back


----------



## p-lou (Dec 12, 2014)

lol it's already gone

people seemed to like what they did with the summer sale.  i'm surprised they didn't just do that again.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 12, 2014)

Nuzzie said:


> and one piece is really boring the shit out of me lately



i thought the flashback meant we were done with all the dicking around but i guess not

i also thought all the save ace stuff was supposed to tear luffy down.  why does it have to keep happening?  we're 4 years into this time skip and he hasn't done shit.  the other straw hats haven't done shit either.

the individual things going are fine on their own but it sure as hell doesn't feel like one piece


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

The flashback was pretty good, but yeah OP right now is pretty boring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

p-lou said:


> i have a foil shodan card that steam says should be worth about $2.50
> 
> or 240 gems
> 
> hmmmmm



What's the deal with this gem bullshit? I'm already reading all kinds of drama about it.

Winter event?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2014)

it's coming back


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's the deal with this gem bullshit? I'm already reading all kinds of drama about it.
> 
> Winter event?



You can convert scrap from your inventory (emoticons, backgrounds, cards) into gems which you can use to auction for games. This would be till the 18th when the sales starts. You can also convert gems into booster packs. The market started to carsh, plus there was a bug which had people multiply their gems.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 12, 2014)

Basically steam is trying to generate activity on the marketplace and they shit the bed


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 12, 2014)

So hey I'm just back from an one-week trip to Rio de Janeiro. How is everyone going?



Kate Nash said:


> sony can suck my bawls
> 
> pc it is then
> 
> thanks for making that easy capcom



I'm glad I stopped caring for Capcom. To be honest I don't know how they still have customers even with the fiascos of STxTekken, RE6 and Ultra Street Fighter.



Han Solo said:


> I've never played any game developed by Square Enix actually, never saw the appeal. They have been publishing some good games though, and IIRC it's the only part of their business that makes any money.



I enjoyed Dragon Quest 3 and kind of Chrono Trigger. Then again, that was mostly because of Toriyama's art-style and the gameplay of those titles, especially DQ3.


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 12, 2014)

do you go see TB????


----------



## p-lou (Dec 13, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> So hey I'm just back from an one-week trip to Rio de Janeiro. How is everyone going?



i remember you saying you were going.  i hope it was fun!!



> I enjoyed Dragon Quest 3 and kind of Chrono Trigger. Then again, that was mostly because of Toriyama's art-style and the gameplay of those titles, especially DQ3.



see those were made by enix and square before they merged.  i don't have much experience with games they made after merger, but none of them really interest me.

i really enjoy chrono trigger but think people like to wet their pants too much about it

never played a dragon quest game


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 13, 2014)

It sure was, despite it was one of the shortest trips I've had.



Nuzzie said:


> do you go see TB????



Neh. I'm never able to meet TB whenever I go to Rio.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 13, 2014)

tb is a jerk you shouldn't see him any way


----------



## p-lou (Dec 14, 2014)

this is part of the reason why wasteland 2 is a fun game


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 14, 2014)

that is a snake. 

a trouser snake *ba dum tsh*


----------



## p-lou (Dec 14, 2014)

wasteland 2 is starting to kick my ass

my strongest combat party member up and left and it's just been disaster after disaster since


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 15, 2014)

when does the sale start??


----------



## p-lou (Dec 15, 2014)

got through my rough patch of wasteland.  things seem to be a little better for me now



αshɘs said:


>



soooooo good



Nuzzie said:


> when does the sale start??



18th


----------



## p-lou (Dec 15, 2014)

but since you're in the future it'll probably be the 19th where you are when it starts


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 15, 2014)

That first panel on the Inoue page has a bit of Arai vibe going on due to the ears haha. Also it reminded me to read Real v13 which came out this spring.

Shiratori!

And I see Red sent me a friend request on mal.


----------



## Gain (Dec 15, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I'm glad I stopped caring for Capcom. To be honest I don't know how they still have customers even with the fiascos of STxTekken, RE6 and Ultra Street Fighter.



I'm going to get me that new RE-make even though I know I shouldn't...


----------



## p-lou (Dec 15, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> That first panel on the Inoue page has a bit of Arai vibe going on due to the ears haha. Also it reminded me to read Real v13 which came out this spring.
> 
> Shiratori!
> 
> And I see Red sent me a friend request on mal.



i own 8 volumes of real but can't remember how many i've actually read.  i think 6.  should probably read them....

i think i logged in to mal a few months ago and it was the first time since like 2011 lol


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't often visit it as before either.  And yes, you should read them. 

And TWIM.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

Managed to sell a valuable GO crate on the steam market. Yay, budget is set for the sale(s).


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 17, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> I'm going to get me that new RE-make even though I know I shouldn't...



I know the feel.

The last Capcom product I bought was Darkstalkers Resurrection, and that was mostly because I am fan of the series and I heard it wasn't a bad remake compared with the SF3 one.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 17, 2014)

the only capcom game i know i own is mega man x.  i probably haven't touched it in about 9 years.  but i keep thinking about playing it again.

also lolol ubisoft what the hell.  a 6.7gb patch is ridiculous enough. then having that patch actually be 40gb for the xbone version.  just fucking lol.

you know what's a cool idea?  releasing actual finished products.  remember when that was a thing?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2014)

They also fucked up Tetris on PS4

Tetris

lmao

anyway, sale time


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 18, 2014)

How do you fuck up tetris?



Scarecrow Red said:


> I enjoyed Dragon Quest 3 and kind of Chrono Trigger. Then again, that was mostly because of Toriyama's art-style and the gameplay of those titles, especially DQ3.



A lot of people have told me Chrono Trigger is good, it's one of the few games I'd be interested in playing.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 18, 2014)

it's a cool game

but don't play the ps1 version bundled with ff4.  long load times.  opening the menu in game takes about 5 seconds every time.  super annoying.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 18, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> How do you fuck up tetris?



you're ubisoft that's how


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 19, 2014)

p-lou said:


> it's a cool game
> 
> but don't play the ps1 version bundled with ff4.  long load times.  opening the menu in game takes about 5 seconds every time.  super annoying.



I heard the remake for the DS is better, moreso compared with the SNES version.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2014)

I know it's still early, but glanced at the current NBA standings. OKC,  Lakers and Pacers aren't in a qualifying spot for the POs? Miami and Spurs just barely? Raptors and Warriors in the lead? I feel like I should follow the regular season a bit more....


----------



## p-lou (Dec 19, 2014)

okc will make it.  durant and westbrook missed a lot of time.  they'll be fine.

the pacers might make their way in because the east is so bad.  they've had a bunch of injury issues.  

it's crazy how much better the west is.  the spurs aren't trying to be at the top.  they're pacing themselves.  and it's worked for them for a long time now.

raps are legit good.  warriors are scary scary scary good but bogut is out again.  they aren't the same without him.

it's only a quarter of the way through the year.  lots of time for things to change!

i'm sad about my boy lance in charlotte though


----------



## p-lou (Dec 19, 2014)

also didn't realize ground zeroes came out

apparently it's a good port.  yay!


----------



## p-lou (Dec 20, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I heard the remake for the DS is better, moreso compared with the SNES version.



i've only played the snes and ps1 versions of chrono trigger

if you're looking to play the snes final fantasy games you should play the gba versions.  those were good ports.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 20, 2014)

okay so i gotta talk about one piece

i haven't really enjoyed one piece a lot over the past few years.  i've not really been able to lock in on why, but i know it's a combination of fatigue, my own change in tastes/sensibilities, and just poorer writing quality.  i think me changing is probably the biggest but i can't say.

what i realized is that i've been following one piece for over 8 years.  and now half of that time has been since the time skip.  that feels crazy to even say.  when i think about what happened in those first 4 years and the latter half it's really jarring and hard to understand.  

first 4: post el wrap up, ace vs teach, thriller bark, saobody, impel down, marineford, a big flashback, loads of universe expansion and key character moments.

last 4: fishman island, punk hazard, and the arc that will never end.

i think i need a break.  8 years is too long.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah I don't have the same enthusiasm to follow OP compared when I started reading back in 2005.

I still read the current chapters occasionally, but it's not the same feel of interest as before. Though I've been enjoying the current arc compared with Punk Hazard (I skipped Fishman Island for now after a friend told me the arc is a major disappointment).

And speaking of comics, guess who is back to the DC universe


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it's just gone on for way too long. I still enjoy the parts removed from the overarching plot, but the main story is suffering from bad pacing, lack of focus and inconsistent characterisation. And I don't know you you avoid those 3 things when your story is as long as it is, short of breaking it up into smaller chunks like JoJo's.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 20, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> And speaking of comics, guess who is back to the DC universe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



these guys are such a good combo.  i feel bad that i haven't read more stuff with booster in it.  i really like kord too.

i still have the same apprehension of superhero comics i always have had.  i feel like i have to go through a lot of work to find out which things would be worth my time.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 22, 2014)

man watching game footage at 60 fps is weird.  it feels fine playing but watching it is soooooo different.


----------



## Gain (Dec 22, 2014)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I know the feel.
> 
> The last Capcom product I bought was *Darkstalkers Resurrection*, and that was mostly because I am fan of the series and I heard it wasn't a bad remake compared with the SF3 one.



Getting that with my new ps3 this christmas


to be fair with capcom i've heard dragon's dogma is decent as well so i'll have to check that out


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 23, 2014)

Kate Nash said:


> to be fair with capcom i've heard dragon's dogma is decent as well so i'll have to check that out



That's true.

I've rented Dragon's Dogma for one weekend and I thought it was pretty cool. Not sure if I'm gonna buy it as I'm not used to this type of game, but it was very enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2014)

ah GWR finished TWIM!


----------



## p-lou (Dec 23, 2014)

unbelievable

i need to read manga again

but

vidya gaemz


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2014)

Just finished it. Duuuuude! I need to process it, but overall this series has been excellent. One of my favs.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2014)

Now need to check what Dorohedoro's current status is. Should end very soon. Only Real will remain and I'm set I think. Koike proly will never return to Ultra Heaven, OP will continue for a while, Berserk...lol, maybe Vinland Saga will end in the near future...


----------



## p-lou (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Christmas, chanukah, Kwanzaa, festivus, saturnalia, or other winter solstice celebration of your choice everybody!!!!!

I hope you were all good people and watched die hard to celebrate


----------



## p-lou (Dec 25, 2014)

Because seriously it's the best goddamn movie


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 25, 2014)

i saw it for the first time this year.... then i tried to watch the sequels and thought they were not very good in comparison


----------



## p-lou (Dec 25, 2014)

the only die hard sequel worth a damn is die hard with a vengeance

and it's not even close to the first

i watched it again today from start to finish for maybe the 9th time.  and if i count seeing bits and pieces i've seen it probably 2 dozen times.

it's the best goddamn movie i love it


----------



## p-lou (Dec 25, 2014)

we should stream movies again nooz!!!!!!


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 25, 2014)

timingu so difficult but yes lets do it!


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 25, 2014)

with your new 50mbps connection you will be the streaming master


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2014)

Yippee ki-yay, motherfuckers!


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 25, 2014)

I watched Gremlins to celebrate, I'm sorry.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2014)

merry christmas you lovable people


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 25, 2014)

America stuck in the past like always


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2014)

fk u

speaking of stuck in the past we should play castle crashers


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2014)

no we're going to play magicka


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2014)

hd remaster of the wire started today.  hbo is marathoning the whole series.

sorry wasteland 2 ilu but this is going to take priority.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2014)

i know most of the clowns that come here have watched the wire but i don't know if ashes has watched the wire

not watching the wire is a bigger sin than not watching die hard on christmas


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 26, 2014)

lucky

its weird but I definitely think theres charm in the wires dated look tho


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

d'angelo is the best goddamn character from american television

and is almost destroyed by this

[YOUTUBE]2AFJrhu7vgU[/YOUTUBE]

c'mon youtube you need better clips!!!


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 27, 2014)

ashes you need to be watching this with plou!


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

it's seriously the best goddamn thing

the wire >>>>>>>>>>> logh >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything fucking else


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

kima <3          .


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 27, 2014)

ashes

come join us in plou's stream of awesome


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

nuzzie: who's this mary chick on your profile she's hot

p-lou: it's my fucking sister you goddamn asshole!!!

this is why skype is a bad idea


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

ilu nooz


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

what is this deleted post nuzzie????


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2014)

p-lou, I have watched the Wire.

We have talked about it before.

lmao



Nuzzie said:


> ashes you need to be watching this with plou!





Nuzzie said:


> ashes
> 
> come join us in plou's stream of awesome



it's too early over here man!


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

my memory is total crap


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

also i learned that the steam overlay doesn't work that well with vlc


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

p-lou said:


> nuzzie: who's this mary chick on your profile she's hot
> 
> p-lou: it's my fucking sister you goddamn asshole!!!
> 
> this is why skype is a bad idea




(Almost) laughing out loud over here


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 28, 2014)

woah what happened to the 49ers this season?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

They collapsed.

but the the owner is an idiot for getting rid of Jim Harbough.

I mean like 3 straight national championships.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 28, 2014)

goddammit i forgot how much i hate orlando

yo fuck you you snitchin fake ass pimp bitch


----------



## p-lou (Dec 29, 2014)

have i ever mentioned how much i hate stringer?

that deluded, arrogant, two timing awful piece of shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 30, 2014)

you have skype whats ur name tell me


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 30, 2014)

also i just got excited over purchasing a washer and dryer

does that mean im old


----------



## p-lou (Dec 30, 2014)

no old is when you get excited about the bushes and flowers you bought to plant in your yard


----------



## p-lou (Dec 31, 2014)

p-lou said:


> have i ever mentioned how much i hate stringer?
> 
> that deluded, arrogant, two timing awful piece of shit



seriously fuck that godawful evil mother fucker straight to hell

not even the damn greek and spiros are as bad as him


----------



## p-lou (Dec 31, 2014)

this rewatch of season 2 might convince me it's better than season 4

jesus those last 2 episodes


----------



## p-lou (Dec 31, 2014)

underrated great thing about the wire:  several songs by the pogues make it in

underrated shitty thing about the wire:  that godawful version of way down in the hole used in season 3


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year everyone!

p-lou, what are your predictions for the wild card round?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 1, 2015)

Heyz guise happy new year.

I'm just back from a holiday trip and I still feel groggy as crap.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 1, 2015)

another trip?!  dang man hope it was fun.



αshɘs said:


> p-lou, what are your predictions for the wild card round?



i predict the colts will find a new way for me to hate football

straight picks since i don't know the lines

bengals
steelers
cowboys
cardinals

this is also by far the least amount of football i've watched since i was 6 years old so my picks are crap


----------



## p-lou (Jan 2, 2015)

ok so season 3 was a little better than i remembered.  mostly because cutty and bunny are almost the only characters that are completely likable.  still doesn't reach 2 or 4 though.

also omar is wearing an a-team shirt when he catches up to string.  i don't know how i never noticed that before.

13/10 would watch again


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 2, 2015)

cutty is one of my favourite characters.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 2, 2015)

man 2 episodes in to season 4 and i already just want to cry


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks! That will do.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2015)

p-lou you don't need to hate football

at least until the next weekend that is

Para and his Bengals though


----------



## p-lou (Jan 4, 2015)

i grew up in greater cincinnati and have no love left over for any of their sports teams.  i could possibly be convinced to care about the reds again but that isn't very likely.  i gave up on the bengals when i was around 11.  i always liked the colts more than the bengals anyway.

bengals still have the coolest helmets in football though.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 4, 2015)

man cheryl that's a pretty big bitch move

making kima pay child support.  pretty sure that's not her kid.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 5, 2015)

p-lou said:


> this rewatch of season 2 might convince me it's better than season 4



nope that's not happening


----------



## Gain (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2015)

Gain, have you finished TWIM?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## p-lou (Jan 7, 2015)

cool     !


----------



## p-lou (Jan 7, 2015)

also season 5 mcnulty is so goddamn despicable, disgusting, and unbelievable that i'm having a hard time watching.

i guess having a happy and well adjusted mcnulty in season 4 didn't sit right with whoever was making decisions.  it would have been great if he would have just have gone away for the last season and barely be around but we gotta have our white guy in the show.  

and i could live with him falling back in to his old ways but jesus this is just bad.  and it's a shame too because a lot of the other stuff going on in season 5 is great.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 7, 2015)

ok i'm done with the wire

seriously fuck that bullshit with mcnulty, and to a lesser extent, freamon.  i appreciate what it was trying to do but it just did not hit the mark.  and it sucks because the other parts of the season were really damn good.  i would have loved to see more stuff with newspaper.

so final verdict

4 >> 2 >>>>> 3 >= 1 >>>>>> 5


----------



## p-lou (Jan 7, 2015)

now you don't have to ignore my shit posts about the wire unless if someone else brings it up.

now you can go back to ignoring my shit posts about vidya games.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2015)

Started a break from OP before Xmas, going to wait till the arc ends. This is my second one. First one was during Punk Hazard.

Gain, did Dorohedoro end?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 9, 2015)

i'm probably done with op for a while too


----------



## p-lou (Jan 9, 2015)

this is way more entertaining that it should be

guy is playing deus ex: hr and killing every single killable character


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2015)

lol

just lol


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2015)

it's really quite wonderful.  i will do a few specific quirky things in games but i've never gone that far.  almost makes me want to consider a replay eventually except then i remember the game has bosses.

also went back and beat stick of truth.  i was quite a bit closer to the end than i thought.  glad i went back but really should have powered through before.

oh and i made a spreadsheet of all my games and holy crap my backlog is big.  i'm keeping it simple and mostly using it as a way to monitor and keep up with what i'm doing and what i have.  not sure if it's going to be useful but worth a shot.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 10, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Started a break from OP before Xmas, going to wait till the arc ends. This is my second one. First one was during Punk Hazard.
> 
> Gain, did Dorohedoro end?



I saw just a couple of chapters of volume 20 were released.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 10, 2015)

p-lou said:


> oh and i made a spreadsheet of all my games and holy crap my backlog is big.  i'm keeping it simple and mostly using it as a way to monitor and keep up with what i'm doing and what i have.  not sure if it's going to be useful but worth a shot.



I feel ya mean. Where do you usually get your games from?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2015)

most came by way of steam, but over the past year i think i've bought more through gog and the humble store (which is mostly steam keys)


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2015)

goddammit Ravens. Twice up by 14 points and still lose. smh. Tired of the Pats always being there.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2015)

p-lou said:


> most came by way of steam, but over the past year i think i've bought more through gog and the humble store (which is mostly steam keys)



Are you active on the GOG forums? I'm not sure if I remember someone with your nick over there, or if I'm just imagining it


----------



## p-lou (Jan 11, 2015)

no not me

i have a different handle there.  i think i tried use the same one but it didn't like the -

maybe i can't remember


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 12, 2015)

Colts are going to have it rough next week

Pats - Seahawks SB probably


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 12, 2015)

p-lou said:


> no not me
> 
> i have a different handle there.  i think i tried use the same one but it didn't like the -
> 
> maybe i can't remember



Ah okay. Maybe it was someone else with a familiar nick. Good to see GOGers around here, anyway. Viva la DRM-free revoluci?n!


----------



## p-lou (Jan 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Colts are going to have it rough next week
> 
> Pats - Seahawks SB probably



goddamn colts

one more week of being tricked into not hating football

manning was depressingly bad.  20 years of watching him play football and i've never seen that before



BlueDemon said:


> Ah okay. Maybe it was someone else with a familiar nick. Good to see GOGers around here, anyway. Viva la DRM-free revoluci?n!



i lurk the forums a little but don't see much in the way i think i could participate in.

i'm pretty much to the point of if it's available at gog and steam i'm getting it at gog.  even if they don't cut prices as much.  i'll pay a little extra.  i'm getting a little skeptical of steam anyway.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 15, 2015)

so child of light isn't super compelling

it is drop dead gorgeous and kind of adorable though


----------



## p-lou (Jan 15, 2015)

i also sorta out of habit sorta on accident read one piece this week and it's the most enjoyable it's been in a long time

goddammit


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 16, 2015)

you beat me to it plou

op was great this week


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2015)

Did I ever tell you guys what Noozie means in persian? :^)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 16, 2015)

hahahahahahahaha

a classic


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 16, 2015)

i honestly forgot fang


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2015)

watched the Bucks - Knicks game. Man, the latter are miserable.

Then came a docu about the Wolf Pack's '83 NCAA win and Jim Valvano. Damn.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 16, 2015)

For the love of God don't watch anymore Knicks games. You'll go crazy. 

If you want more good docs watch the bad boys 30 for 30. The 30 for 30 on iverson is good too


----------



## p-lou (Jan 16, 2015)

oh also the reggie miller one

8 year old me almost had a heart attack when that happened


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2015)

Is that his incident with Spike Lee?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 17, 2015)

it covers that.  it's about those intense playoff series between the pacers and knicks.

but it's mostly about miller scoring 8 points in 9 seconds.  which is just insance.  even crazier than t-mac's 13 points in 35 seconds.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 18, 2015)

because you are all my friends i will give you a gift



this is in one of my character's houses in morrowind (my main house really that i requisitioned from a criminal i killed).  you will see my helmet collection (native helmets on top, others on bottom), my booze collection (native low class stuff on the right, imported fancy stuff on the left), and my favorite books in the game.

in fact, this is one of my very favorite short stories ever. it stands on its own as just a short story.  it makes wonderful sense in its relation to the games (not just morrowind).  and it has a few nuggets of great info for people in to deep elder scrolls lore (like those crazies at r/teslore).

so here is my gift

listen to this (you'll probably need to loop it)
[YOUTUBE]xULTMMgwLuo[/YOUTUBE]

and read this



you're welcome


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

Seahawks aren't even on the pitch


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll read it 

eventually


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

Seahawks are so fucked


edit: lol and now Rodgers with another INT


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

incredible


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

how?

edit: and now that too XD


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i lurk the forums a little but don't see much in the way i think i could participate in.
> 
> i'm pretty much to the point of if it's available at gog and steam i'm getting it at gog.  even if they don't cut prices as much.  i'll pay a little extra.  i'm getting a little skeptical of steam anyway.



Yeah, me too. There are now some games coming to GOG which I bought on Steam (like KotOR), I'll be getting those at some point during a promo or something. Prefer GOG to, since I can just download all the installers and install the game and play it whenever I feel like it.

And then there's GOG Galaxy coming, which should make things easier for people who're used to clients (and we'll get those patches quicker).



p-lou said:


> i also sorta out of habit sorta on *accident read one piece* this week and it's the most enjoyable it's been in a long time
> 
> goddammit



How does that even work?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2015)

and the Seahawks win it 

un-fucking-believable rofl


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 19, 2015)

p-lou hates football confirmed

man Luck has an awful record against the Pats


----------



## p-lou (Jan 19, 2015)

go to bed p-lou and stop rambling about 13 year old games.  no body cares.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2015)

i'm not really sure what inspired it but i'm finally getting back to my morriwnd play through

but now i'm trying to understand how there are multiple attractive young women in to cosplay enough to make really really good almalexia costumes, wear them well, and the comments on their deviantart pages aren't just filled with guys expressing how much they'd like to have sex with them.  i suppose it's easy enough to moderate the comments but it's still surprising.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, DA isn't Youtube 

Damn, haven't logged on there for over a year now, I think.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2015)

very true

but i still expect the internet to be the internet


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2015)

so, tomorrow is the Win10 event. Supposedly will have some stuff for us PC gamers. Not expecting anything.



But the Verge is speculating . Cross-buy/play. As a PC-only gamer that doesn't excite me at all though. But as long as they don't come up with GfWL 2.0 it's ok.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2015)

^ And more is coming


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2015)

guess they'll roll out the other dark forces and jedi knight games next

wonder if they'll get the other monkey island games



αshɘs said:


> so, tomorrow is the Win10 event. Supposedly will have some stuff for us PC gamers. Not expecting anything.
> 
> 
> 
> But the Verge is speculating . Cross-buy/play. As a PC-only gamer that doesn't excite me at all though. But as long as they don't come up with GfWL 2.0 it's ok.



i think they know well enough that gfwl just isn't going to work

i would guess it will be something small for gaming.  or about minecraft.

if they want to make people happy they would say 'master chief collection on pc - fall 2015'


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 21, 2015)

that wouldn't make me happy


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

Kiwis aren't people


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 21, 2015)

no shit they're birds


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2015)

alright, Phil Spencer's segment is over

basically

Xbox app for PC. Achievements, DVR feature and all. Cross play between Xbox and PC. Fable Legends announced for PC. Streaming from Xbox to PC and phones. That was it.

Oh and he was running Steam.

As expected, nothing exciting for PC-only gamers.

But, could have been worse.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

oh boy so exciting

almost as exciting as eso going free to play.  well dropping the subscription anyway.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

ok wait a sec.  i don't understand wanting to stream from a console to your pc

i understand the reverse.  but this?

maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2015)

noozle!!

rush is going to be in a town that's about a 2 and a half hour drive away from me

but i don't think i'll be able to convince anyone to go with me


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2015)

i would go with you


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2015)

come over and go to a rush concert with me


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2015)

p-lou said:


> ok wait a sec.  i don't understand wanting to stream from a console to your pc
> 
> i understand the reverse.  but this?
> 
> maybe i'm missing something.



yeaaaaah that's ....

probably good for people who only own a console and want to stream to their tablets. Sorta like how PS and WiiU do it with Vita and the gamepad.

They mentioned they're looking into the other way too.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah but a vita and the wiiu gamepad are controllers.  a tablet is not.  so you'd still have to tote around the xbox controller.  so where is the benefit?  i don't see how that would be very useful.  am i just being completely dense?

now being able to stream to another tv in the house could be useful.

also do people actually own windows tablets?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 25, 2015)

to continue my old man grumpiness

i'm glad there are people on the internet that are way smarter, talented, and well spoken than me.  if you hang around long enough you'll find someone that will express a lot of the same things you think in a way that's accessible to other people.

like this

[YOUTUBE]jf0jiOpD-AQ[/YOUTUBE]

next time morrowind is on a big sale i might buy a bunch of copies and give them to people.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2015)

What's this about Brady's balls now?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2015)

GOG.com has just released Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II, Republic Commando and Starfighter!! =)


----------



## p-lou (Jan 27, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> What's this about Brady's balls now?



aside from just a bunch of dumb bs?

afc title game the balls the pats used were under inflated, which makes them easier to hold and catch and such.  so the last week has been a bunch of people bullshitting about a possible penalty, how the pats have been caught cheating before, laughable denials and press conferences, people pretending to care, a big mess of an 'investigation' by the nfl interviewing equipment managers and a bunch of nobodies, belichick spouting a bunch of nonsense science, bill nye calling him an idiot, and a bunch of other dumb bs.  and i've pretty much ignored everything.

but at least this happend

[YOUTUBE]YXP898gXOso[/YOUTUBE]


BlueDemon said:


> GOG.com has just released Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II, Republic Commando and Starfighter!! =)



i already own steam versions of most of these and it makes me sad


----------



## p-lou (Jan 27, 2015)

oh dear god how is this a thing

[YOUTUBE]qzTM6BiUoqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## p-lou (Jan 30, 2015)

i had two thoughts when i saw that

1. i hope a bunch of dumb fuck wanna be 'breeders' try to do this

2. it looks like the dog from the mask when i puts on said mask


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a feeling Wilson would throw at least one int today

thought it would be it when Kearse somehow caught it

then when Lynch took it to 1 yard thought they would just run it in, they had like 3 chances afterwards, plus timeouts

and he gives it away immediately

what a stupid call lmao


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

seriously

how can you make such a stupid call

has got to be one of the worsts ever


----------



## p-lou (Feb 1, 2015)

there were singing and dancing sharks, beach balls, and palm trees

ok super bowl i guess


----------



## p-lou (Feb 2, 2015)

just spent over half an hour organizing, sorting, and arranging my loot for my new morrowind character.  finished up and ready to move on with my adventure.  go outside and the game crashed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel your pain. Quicksave FTW!


----------



## p-lou (Feb 2, 2015)

i generally do but oh well.  loot management is one of my favorite things about the game.

i saw this and i want to make one.  it's a tree.  made of books!



oh and nintendo fuck off.  seriously.  if ubisoft or ea made the same program nintendo did it would have been an enormous shit storm.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2015)

That books tree is not going to survive long. I mean, there is Ra'Virr shop near there, nothing is safe with him around.

Once i gave him the Robe of the Drake's Pride and he put the robe on himself right away. And he never gave me the chance to buy that back. 


On a different note, I am really bummed that the Game of Thrones tv show is going to cut a really interesting character of Dance with Dragons. I hope the rumors are wrong.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 3, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> That books tree is not going to survive long. I mean, there is Ra'Virr shop near there, nothing is safe with him around.



ra'virr is shady but well behaved.  daedric weapons my ass.  i think he's under house arrest since he never leaves the house now.



> Once i gave him the Robe of the Drake's Pride and he put the robe on himself right away. And he never gave me the chance to buy that back.



it freaked me out when i learned vendors would wear the good stuff you sold them.  then i liked getting nice stuff and selling it to the vendors i like.  the redguard in the balmora fighter's guild is doing well for himself.



> On a different note, I am really bummed that the Game of Thrones tv show is going to cut a really interesting character of Dance with Dragons. I hope the rumors are wrong.



i haven't paid attention.  who's out?

should probably finish the damn book...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2015)

Got to the mannequins in Condemned. Hoo boy!



p-lou said:


> oh and nintendo fuck off.  seriously.  if ubisoft or ea made the same program nintendo did it would have been an enormous shit storm.



what did they do?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 4, 2015)

they launched a beta for a nintendo creators program.  basically they are saying that if you use their footage on youtube (even publicly released trailer footage) you will need to register it with them and they will take 40% of the ad revenue.  or you could register you're entire channel and they'll only take 30%!  if you don't comply they'll flag you're stuff and just take all of it.  they are also vague on the type of content this would apply to.  also you'd have to submit it to them first and they can take 3 days to approve it.

i can't tell if it's arrogance or stupidity that has led them to think this is a good idea.  what was the biggest story in the gaming world last year?  what was that?  people complaining about how close games media is to devs/publishers?  alright how about we hop in and start trying to take some of their money, too!  as if the ad revenue the majority of youtube people make is worth anything to nintendo.  ugh.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah that sounds pretty bad. I think other pubs are pretty alright when it comes to YT?

Also

have you picked up TWIM yet?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 6, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah that sounds pretty bad. I think other pubs are pretty alright when it comes to YT?



yeah most of the big ones are fine.  microsoft recently put out a terms of use thingy that was pretty reasonable (definitely not shaking down small yt people like nintendo).  except they had something that said you can't use the title of the game in the title of your video.  which is really weird. 

but it seems like it's mostly something they put up to cover their ass rather than strictly enforece.

nintendo just does make sense.



> Also
> 
> have you picked up TWIM yet?



>__<

morrowind has my attention again so who knows what's going to happen.

i'm essentially playing with the entire map loading (and the map for the huge mod adding the world).  it's kind of crazy just realizing how small the game actually is.  it does an excellent job of hiding it.  but i'm so used to the distant terrain i don't think i can go back even if it breaks the illusion of it being huge.



good news: i now have more time in morrowind than i do in skyrim according to steam

bad news: i've played probably 100 hours of skyrim that steam doesn't know about


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 7, 2015)

p-lou said:


> they launched a beta for a nintendo creators program.  basically they are saying that if you use their footage on youtube (even publicly released trailer footage) you will need to register it with them and they will take 40% of the ad revenue.  or you could register you're entire channel and they'll only take 30%!  if you don't comply they'll flag you're stuff and just take all of it.  they are also vague on the type of content this would apply to.  also you'd have to submit it to them first and they can take 3 days to approve it.
> 
> i can't tell if it's arrogance or stupidity that has led them to think this is a good idea.  what was the biggest story in the gaming world last year?  what was that?  people complaining about how close games media is to devs/publishers?  alright how about we hop in and start trying to take some of their money, too!  as if the ad revenue the majority of youtube people make is worth anything to nintendo.  ugh.



Nintendo has been having some real ass backwards management decisions recently.

They removing official releases of their products in Brazil caused a lot of uproar around here. Good thing that there are some stores that work with imported games directly.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 7, 2015)

nintendo sucks pretty hard as a publisher and has for a while

but they killed it as a dev last year (or so people say i haven't played anything) so i guess people just don't get as mad at them?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2015)

Sometimes Nintendo is considered doomed, old-fashioned etc for various reasons, then they release a good game and they're the best as always, everything's normal lol

People are hyped as hell for the Bethesda E3 conference

would you rather want a new Fallout or ES?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 11, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Sometimes Nintendo is considered doomed, old-fashioned etc for various reasons, then they release a good game and they're the best as always, everything's normal lol



people don't like to separate nintendo as a dev, publisher, and console maker.  which is fair to a point i guess.  but most people only care about how good games are so it's easier to let the other shit go by.



> would you rather want a new Fallout or ES?



this is exceedingly hard for me to answer.  i guess, if forced to choose, i'm a little more ready for a new fallout.  but the real answer is that i don't think i want either.

gonna ramble


*Spoiler*: __ 



tes means more to me.  morrowind is far and away my favorite game.  and calling it my favorite game doesn't really feel like it's enough.  this is cheesy as all hell, but it _means_ something to me. 

i'm much more invested and interested in tes.  gameplay, lore, writing, etc.  it's such a different beast than fallout.  i feel there's a bunch of tes i haven't explored.  i've never given daggerfall a go and i still want to try oblivion again. 

i still have a bunch of shit to do with morrowind!

here's a map of the game with a major expansion mod installed.  red is the main game.  green is an expansion that i've barely touched.  blue is modded content added that has quests, npcs, interiors, and such (quest lines aren't completed but there's stuff to do).  and yellow is what is left to be added by the mod (it's released as an alpha and is mostly just exteriors).



this is my current character's map.  the non brown bits are places i've been.  this is about 50-60 hours on this character.



so i don't feel as if i need more tes.

also, given the trends in gaming, rpgs, and the direction tes games have taken recently doesn't exactly fill me with confidence that it'd be something i like.  i don't like shitting on skyrim like most of the tes oldfags.  i'm ok at compartmentalizing and can accept they are not just different games, but different types of games.

morrowind is a novel.  skyrim is the movie adaptation of said novel.

fallout i love but i'm much less invested in.  i also think a new fallout is more likely to be something i'd like than a new tes.  

but there's still a bunch of fallout i haven't touched.  i've only played fo1 once.  never touched fo2, which by everything i can tell might be the one i like the most.  plus wasteland 2 touches me in all the same places that fallout does.

but, ummm, i really don't want bethesda to make another fallout game.  i like fo3 but it really doesn't feel the same as the other fallout games.  i agree with the general sentiment of 'i want fo4 by obsidian' but realize it'll never happen.  bethesda burned them pretty bad last time and they seem pretty locked in to pillars.

but i think fallout is heading in a more appealing direction than tes.  fo3 and oblivion were both pretty big departures from their predecessors.  i think both new vegas and skyrim are better, but they went different ways.  skyrim cut out even more familiar stuff from older games and made something new.  new vegas took the new ideas of fo3 and brought the older ideas back.




so yeah umm

i cool with morrowind for now


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2015)

It's just hilarious that some people were so anxious about FO news, I told them: "look, FO4 will come out even before HL3 gets announced. There's nothing to be worried about for you guys."

and it's true :/


----------



## p-lou (Feb 13, 2015)

fo7 will come out before hl3


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## p-lou (Feb 18, 2015)

if it were 3-4 years ago i'd buy the hell out of the stuff they cover


----------



## p-lou (Feb 18, 2015)

also

we got like 8 inches of snow so my street is basically an ice rink now.  and with the windchill factor it's supposed to be -25 f tonight and tomorrow morning.  it was 50 a week ago.

fuck off winter i thought we agreed you wouldn't do anything dumb this year.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2015)

there's no snow here. There was some after xmas for a couple of days in the whole country, after that there's only one region that had some, otherwise nothing. Winter has been whack for years now. Two years ago there was no snow at all throughout Winter then it all came down in March for weeks lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 20, 2015)

p-lou said:


> fuck off winter i thought we agreed you wouldn't do anything dumb this year.



you can't expect winter to not do dumb shit


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 24, 2015)

current OP arc still isn't finished , right?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 24, 2015)

i haven't read it in about 5 weeks

but considering the pace it was going at...

lol no way is it done


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2015)

its not done no


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2015)

its not even really close to done


----------



## p-lou (Feb 24, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you can't expect winter to not do dumb shit



this year has been relatively calm

it's not like 2 years ago when it was over 60 degrees on christmas day and then on new years eve there was 14 inches of snow.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 24, 2015)

oh and i think i'm finally a little burned out on morrowind and will stop playing and talking about it.

i mean...about 120 hours in the last 5 weeks and a total of about 240 in the last 5 or 6 months.  that's about enough, right?

but there's still so much i haven't done!!

i'm probably going to be playing again within the next 2 months


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2015)

i still never played morrowind


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 24, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> its not even really close to done


----------



## p-lou (Feb 24, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> i still never played morrowind



u monster        .


----------



## p-lou (Feb 25, 2015)

ok so i caved and read the op chapters i skipped

it actually appears to be heading somewhere.  two fights ended in two consecutive chapters!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

this #dressgate is unbelievable 

just lol


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

for those who don't know

 is where I saw it first

then  it just ...









[youtube]AskAQwOBvhc[/youtube]

lol

and at first I did see at as white and gold, then later black and blue


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2015)

How did that get so big?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 27, 2015)

didn't see blue and black until i looked at it on my phone and turned the brightness all the way down

but considering that and the great llama chase of 2015 happened on the same day

how did we survive without the internet?


----------



## p-lou (Feb 27, 2015)

p-lou said:


> it actually appears to be heading somewhere.  two fights ended in two consecutive chapters!



3 fights in 4 chapters!

hell it's like an editor stormed in his office and told him to get somewhere with this crap


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2015)

Zoro finishing the fight in the exact same way as the previous 46412125 fights...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

that's good to hear



p-lou said:


> didn't see blue and black until i looked at it on my phone and turned the brightness all the way down
> 
> but considering that and* the great llama chase of 2015* happened on the same day
> 
> how did we survive without the internet?



oh yeah that too


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2015)

NOLF can not be saved



what a shame


----------



## p-lou (Feb 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Zoro finishing the fight in the exact same way as the previous 46412125 fights...



zoro has two fights

1. he is clearly superior to his opponent but unable to land a hit.  he then gets mad and lands a hit and wins.  mr. 1, that skypiea dude, the other skypiea dude, kaku, pica

2. he is clearly superior to his opponent but is handicapped in some way. arlong park, all of east blue maybe, little garden, ryuuma

yet it always seems to be satisfying


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2015)

Not bad. Talent runs in the family.

lol at that motorcycle-dick (nsfw of course)


----------



## p-lou (Feb 28, 2015)

yeah that's pretty good.  pretty cool if it was all ball point pen, too.

giant red motorcycle dick with a japanese flag coming out of it lol.  with a cyborg skull with a flaming mohawk next to that has 'tokyo ghetto rules' on the side.  cover art girl also has a giant dildo and a scepter with a heart and wings sticking out of her purse.

fucking japan.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't read OP since November. The only thing I know is that Franky K.O.ed that guy in diapers and Bartolomeo and Robin shared an awesome moment.

Did Oda resumed focusing in the Luffy/Law vs. Dofla fight?


----------



## p-lou (Mar 1, 2015)

the last thing i remember about that fight was luffy trying not to fight bellamy and then bellamy punching the shit out of him using the same move in jaya.  i'm guessing this is going to serve as a way to get luffy serious but who knows.  can't remember when that actually happened.

i liked where this chapter stopped.  think i'll take another month off.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 1, 2015)

hey gunpoint was a fun way to spend an afternoon

thanks, ashes!


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 2, 2015)

tech n9ne puts on a fucking meeeeeeeeeeean live show


----------



## p-lou (Mar 2, 2015)

bet it's not as good as rush


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 2, 2015)

yeah well maybe

but tech n9ne came over and rush didn't so :snooty


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2015)

you're welcome, p-lou!


----------



## p-lou (Mar 2, 2015)

it was pretty fun.  i probably won't go back to it because i'm not in to trying to get super fast speed runs through levels.  i really enjoyed it.  it was more a puzzle game at times which was really neat.  i couldn't get the gun hacking thing to work all the well for me and it took me a while that you had to click again to crash through windows silently.

there were only 2 places where it felt like the story would have branched slightly so i don't think i missed many levels.  the writing was better than i expected and got a few big grins out of me.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 3, 2015)

monument valley sure is a pretty game


----------



## p-lou (Mar 7, 2015)

ok so playing some neverwinter nights

it's like bioware sat down in a meeting and said

ok so what are our two most popular games? baldur's gate and kotor?  can we just like, slap them together and see what happens?

i still like the feedback kotor gives better (specifically seeing the upcoming actions my character will take next and the ability to cancel and adjust as a fight goes) , but man is this better than dragon age.

i may have whined about this when playing dragon age but there is something remarkably more satisfying to get my lore dumps like this



as opposed to this




p-lou said:


> monument valley sure is a pretty game



i mean


*Spoiler*: __ 










and earlier today i tried to write the word "that's" on my phone today and screwed it up so bad my phone tried to correct it as tatsuya.

i miss touch


----------



## p-lou (Mar 9, 2015)

really need to go back and try to catch up on all the gdc news.

but man...those steam machine prices


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2015)

Scoring 57 in San Antonio? Not bad. I see OKC are still not in PO position, but the Pacers are.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2015)

p-lou said:


> really need to go back and try to catch up on all the gdc news.
> 
> but man...those steam machine prices



yeah, if it weren't for the Vive and SteamVR the atmosphere surrounding Valve would be a lot more different now

even with the controller the impressions are tepid (though 10 mins are not enough to judge it...), but at least there's the Link


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Getting a GTX 970 soon.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Scoring 57 in San Antonio? Not bad. I see OKC are still not in PO position, but the Pacers are.



okc will probably still make it.  and i'm sure golden state isn't very happy about it.

the pacers are pushing for the 6th seed.  they'll probably make it since milwaukee was silly and traded away knight to get mcw. 



αshɘs said:


> yeah, if it weren't for the Vive and SteamVR the atmosphere surrounding Valve would be a lot more different now
> 
> even with the controller the impressions are tepid (though 10 mins are not enough to judge it...), but at least there's the Link



the link seems mildly interesting.  still need to read more.  haven't gotten around to it yet.



Han Solo said:


> Getting a GTX 970 soon.



cool!  still need to test out mine more.  the heavily modded morrowind install i have is a surprisingly demanding game and it's handled it pretty well.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 15, 2015)

Posting because I saw Han post


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

p-lou said:


> cool!  still need to test out mine more.  the heavily modded morrowind install i have is a surprisingly demanding game and it's handled it pretty well.



Haha, I haven't played Morrowind in a long time but damn that games was time consuming.



Badalight said:


> Posting because I saw Han post



Hey man, how's it going. Are you going to Hong Kong or Japan anytime soon, or have I got these dates way off?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Haha, I haven't played Morrowind in a long time but damn that games was time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, how's it going. Are you going to Hong Kong or Japan anytime soon, or have I got these dates way off?



I went to Hong Kong and Japan last summer, so I'd say you're quite far off - haha.

Though I am returning to HK this Summer, as well as a trip to Taiwan.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 15, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I went to Hong Kong and Japan last summer, so I'd say you're quite far off - haha.
> 
> Though I am returning to HK this Summer, as well as a trip to Taiwan.



I remember you telling you wanted to go back so I'd like to claim I meant this summer 

I mean I knew you'd already been before.

How long are you going to be in HK/Taiwan?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 16, 2015)

Let's see... the plan is to leave America on July 9th. I'll stay in HK until the 6th of August and then fly to Taiwan, where I'll stay until the 16th/17th. Pretty long trip, and I'm also going to LA from I think July 3rd-July 7th. Busy Summer.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 16, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Let's see... the plan is to leave America on July 9th. I'll stay in HK until the 6th of August and then fly to Taiwan, where I'll stay until the 16th/17th. Pretty long trip, and I'm also going to LA from I think July 3rd-July 7th. Busy Summer.



Cool man, sure you'll have a great time.

Anything specific you plan to do or visit?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 16, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Cool man, sure you'll have a great time.
> 
> Anything specific you plan to do or visit?



HK and Taiwan arn't really trips for sight seeing. I'm going to be teaching English a majority of the time. I do have some free days though. Last time in HK I saw basically all of the big tickets items I wanted to see, but I have some smaller plans this time around. Gonna check out HK Disney, my friend is taking me to a place called "Monkey Mountain", and some other stuff.

First time in Taiwan and I know basically nothing about the country, so we'll see how that goes.

And of course I'd love to go back to Japan at some point. It's an entire country to explore. I spent a full week in just Tokyo and there's still so much I didn't get a chance to do in that one city alone.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2015)

p-lou said:


> okc will probably still make it.  and i'm sure golden state isn't very happy about it.



Are they rivals?


----------



## p-lou (Mar 19, 2015)

αshɘs said:


>



cool!  will give a listen later



> Are they rivals?



kind of?  i meant it more in the way that gsw is having a historically great year in a extremely competitive conference and their reward may be getting an okc team that's fresh, healthy, and with 2 of the top 7 (at worst) players in the league.  now it doesn't seem okc is going to be healthy but still might squeeze their way in there.

personally i want new orleans in there because the brow is soooo much fun to watch.  i think people are really sleeping on how incredible he is.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

oh, I see. But PO is a lottery anyway, right? It's usually what they say with football. "The season starts now! Nothing that happened before matters anymore" blah blah


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

RIP KojiPro and so long Kojima, I guess?


----------



## p-lou (Mar 20, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> oh, I see. But PO is a lottery anyway, right? It's usually what they say with football. "The season starts now! Nothing that happened before matters anymore" blah blah



the nba, more so than other american sports leagues, doesn't really have the playoffs being some random crap shoot that any team in it can win.  the post season in the nba, for better and worse, is really long.  what it does is give large enough samples that the best team almost always wins.  a 7 games series is enough time to judge which team is best.  it's also more games than any two playoff opponents would have against each other during the season.  compare this to the nfl, which teams only play one game, or major league baseball where they start with 5 game series it's really interesting.

now the problem is the playoffs are 2 months long and over half the league makes it.

and now that durant is essentially done for the year and ibaka missing at least a month, i don't think gsw is all that concerned.



αshɘs said:


> RIP KojiPro and so long Kojima, I guess?



this whole thing gets a resounding meh from me.  i'm not even sure i'll get phantom pain at launch.  still haven't gotten ground zeroes.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 20, 2015)

so i've stopped playing neverwinter nights.  it's interesting but i built my character thinking i'd actually have a party adventuring with me.  and, at least through the start of chapter 2, is definitely not the case.  i also really dislike how i can talk to my hireling, they tease me with a story, and the game goes THEY'LL TELL YOU MORE WHEN YOU LEVEL.  it feels really lame.  and i don't think i've met an interesting character.  it's just not that compelling and feels like playing single player diablo at times.

so i started playing planescape torment, and surprise surprise, it's totally my jam.  a shocker i know.  i like a game that chris avellone made...

really need to get to fallout 2 and his other games.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2015)

p-lou said:


> the nba, more so than other american sports leagues, doesn't really have the playoffs being some random crap shoot that any team in it can win.  the post season in the nba, for better and worse, is really long.  what it does is give large enough samples that the best team almost always wins.  a 7 games series is enough time to judge which team is best.  it's also more games than any two playoff opponents would have against each other during the season.  compare this to the nfl, which teams only play one game, or major league baseball where they start with 5 game series it's really interesting.
> 
> now the problem is the playoffs are 2 months long and over half the league makes it.



And I guess the NHL.



> *and now that durant is essentially done for the year* and ibaka missing at least a month, i don't think gsw is all that concerned.



what happened?


----------



## p-lou (Mar 22, 2015)

oh yeah but i don't pay any attention to hockey

durant has been 'removed from basketball activities' indefinitely.  

foot injuries tend to be a pretty big deal to basketball players.  and pretty much the only thing you need to do is not come back too early from a foot injury.  and, big surprise, super competitive generational superstars are pretty competitive and want to come back.  he came back too early, his foot never healed completely, and it's just continued to give him problems.  it makes me sad.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2015)

p-lou said:


> personally i want new orleans in there because the brow is soooo much fun to watch.  i think people are really sleeping on how incredible he is.



This is Davis, right? Was watching the latest ep of a weekly show focused on American sports and each guest had to build a hypothetical team with quasi unlimited funds/salary cap and the NBA guy put Anthony Davis as PF, saying he has a legitimate shot at being the best player of the league eventually. Googled him and he fits the nickname lol.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 25, 2015)

i wouldn't stop there

if i were a gm and could pick any player in the league to have for the next 10 years i would pick him first.  no question.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 25, 2015)

oh and pillars comes out this week and i'm hearing good quite a bit of good buzz around it and i'm starting to get hyped.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2015)

[youtube]Ml3EdUJJOPw[/youtube]


----------



## p-lou (Mar 26, 2015)

the hype is real

dammit i went almost 4 months without buying a game and now i've bought 2 in 2 days

not sure he's gushed that much about a game in a video.  maybe for mgs 3.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2015)

i got bloodborne so thats something


----------



## p-lou (Mar 26, 2015)

the first console exclusive people seem to actually care about.  almost 2 years after launch!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QdDD9ViRZz4[/YOUTUBE]



> This is a spoken word version of the article Bhutanese passport.
> Listen to this article (audio help) Duration: Created by: KuchenZimjah Date recorded: 10 June 2013 Corresponding article version: Bhutanese passport Click here to see the article as it was read] Accent: Bhutanese English



rofl

It has been edited since in the article :/



p-lou said:


> the hype is real
> 
> dammit i went almost 4 months without buying a game and now i've bought 2 in 2 days
> 
> not sure he's gushed that much about a game in a video.  maybe for mgs 3.



what were the two? PoE and ?



p-lou said:


> the first console exclusive people seem to actually care about.  almost 2 years after launch!



yeah lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 26, 2015)

p-lou said:


> the first console exclusive people seem to actually care about.  almost 2 years after launch!



pretty much

its actually the reason i even got my ps4 rofl


----------



## p-lou (Mar 26, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> [YOUTUBE]QdDD9ViRZz4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?



> what were the two? PoE and ?



ground zeroes is only $10 so i snagged it.  how convenient that a week after all the konami news they put this game on sale.



> yeah lol





Lord Genome said:


> pretty much
> 
> its actually the reason i even got my ps4 rofl



not to say there isn't good stuff on the ps4 or xbone.  just all the ones people seemed to like were either available on pc or just ports of prev gen games.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 29, 2015)

um yeah so pillars of eternity

it's really good


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 31, 2015)

will pick it up 

eventually



p-lou said:


> what?


----------



## Gain (Apr 2, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> pretty much
> 
> its actually the reason i even got my ps4 rofl



at least we have Summer Lesson to look forward to as well


----------



## p-lou (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesus titty fucking christ I reeeeeeeally hate the internet sometimes


----------



## p-lou (Apr 4, 2015)

fraps...chrome is not a game.  stop trying to tell me how many fps i'm getting in chrome.  just stop.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 9, 2015)

Chrome is shit, don't use it.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2015)

Never seen Hellraiser before (should rectify it), but seen a vid on Campster's twitter

[youtube]y-468WgS9To[/youtube] 

and it made me think. Any chance this influenced Berserk?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 12, 2015)

i believe miura has admitted to quite a few western influences, which seems pretty obvious from the more western setting.  but yeah that fat guy is totally the fat godhand guy.

i don't know much about the movie, but when i first saw some nihei artwork it made me think of pinhead.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, I know, like Excalibur influenced him in the armor department and various other western influences. It's just ....Ubik similarities aside, there's a box behelit which summons the cenobites god hand, who are these otherwordly partially disfigured beings wearing black fetishist leather/outfit. They consist of 3 males and 1 female. They feed on human suffering and were also humans before, have a labyrinth-esque world and a big hovering god (I looked these up).


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2015)

maaaaaan

[youtube]9r3cr8txAeE[/youtube]

[youtube]rGSxss7gWak[/youtube]

lol


----------



## p-lou (Apr 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, I know, like Excalibur influenced him in the armor department and various other western influences. It's just ....Ubik similarities aside, there's a box behelit which summons the cenobites god hand, who are these otherwordly partially disfigured beings wearing black fetishist leather/outfit. They consist of 3 males and 1 female. They feed on human suffering and were also humans before, have a labyrinth-esque world and a big hovering god (I looked these up).



tbh i haven't really cared or put much thought in to berserk in about 5 years lol.  i had completely forgotten about the behelit stuff.  pretty similar set up and the timing would be about right.



αshɘs said:


> terminator stuff



oh god like i don't know what to think here

part of me is super super excited (t2 is a top 5 movie ever for me) and emilia clarke could be really convincing as sarah connor

but like, wouldn't that stuff with john be a cool plot twist?  it feels like the trailer just wants to be like WE'RE A SILLY FUN MOVIE GUYZ

oh and that first one is just...a thing i guess?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 13, 2015)

ok i looked it up

i haven't read berserk in almost 6 years (june 2009)

there have been 30 chapters published since

l o fucking l


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 14, 2015)

lol same thing here

i havent read it in years ill just wait till its done


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2015)

You can wait a long time for that!



p-lou said:


> part of me is super super excited (t2 is a top 5 movie ever for me) and emilia clarke could be really convincing as sarah connor
> 
> but like, wouldn't that stuff with john be a cool plot twist?  it feels like the trailer just wants to be like WE'RE A SILLY FUN MOVIE GUYZ



The premise was already a big twist, so yeah it feels weird they'd spoil this twist in the trailer. For people already interested this wouldn't make a difference. They'd watch it regardless. Maybe the interest wasn't there and they wanted to spark it up with this lol. Also they still haven't revealed Matt Smith's role. Might be yet another twist.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 16, 2015)

i'm so conflicted

i told myself after seeing t3 in the theaters 'never again it's ruined'

but...

look at it!!  it's totally ridiculous! 



Lord Genome said:


> i havent read it in years ill just wait till its done



that's gonna be a long wait son


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 16, 2015)

hi                                           .


----------



## p-lou (Apr 16, 2015)

hi.                .


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Apr 17, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> lol same thing here
> 
> i havent read it in years ill just wait till its done



Yeah doing the same

which means I'll probably never read it again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 18, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> lol same thing here
> 
> i havent read it in years ill just wait till its done



that's a good one


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i'm so conflicted
> 
> i told myself after seeing t3 in the theaters 'never again it's ruined'
> 
> ...



Hah, I don't know man.

I also didn't go and watch Salvation, only at my cousin's place

Definitely not watching this in theaters

Maybe at home.

Maybe.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


>



sowwy 



αshɘs said:


> Hah, I don't know man.
> 
> I also didn't go and watch Salvation, only at my cousin's place
> 
> ...



never watched salvation.  not after what t3 did to me.  i've almost completely blocked t3 out of my mind.

but this may be absurd enough to win me back.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2015)

i also have to say this makes me happier than it has any right to


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah T3 killed my interest for the franchise completely. Never bothered to watch Salvation or that TV series that aired by CW years ago.

I may give this a shot but like ashes I think I'll probably wait to arrive on TV. Also it seems Arnie really didn't age that well


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2015)

oh man i totally forgot about the sarah connor show damn

oh...digging through game directories to find music files and convert them to suitable file types so i can plug them in to my morrowind music folder is way more fun than i expected.

i may have a problem.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 23, 2015)

oh goddammit

fuck off bethesda and fuck off valve

seriously


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 23, 2015)

what have they done


----------



## p-lou (Apr 23, 2015)

in short...disguising corporate greed as charity for their massive, dedicated, and talented fans


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 23, 2015)

what............


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 23, 2015)

wait wtf mods cost money now????????

wtf


----------



## p-lou (Apr 23, 2015)

they can

bethesda and steam, in all their righteous glory, are bequeathing upon these lowly peasants the privilege to charge money for their creations.  now you can make money doing what you love!  all you have to do is give us 75% of the revenue.

this ignores so many logistical and practical problems that are so plain to see it kind of hurts.  the most glaring thing is that this is a way for bethesda to make even more money of the modding community and trying to spin it as a great opportunity.

for the record, i love modding.  i think it's actually a really important aspect of gaming, it has a huge impact on creating fun and engaging communities, breathes life into old games (morrowind has a huge modding community and it came out in 2002), gives a great place for young people to get experience with writing and designing games, and overall, is really really really cool.  and i want mod makers to be able to monetize if they want to.  but there's a much better way than this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 23, 2015)

>insert donation button here

....


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 23, 2015)

you should make the bestest book organsier mod out there and charge for it plou


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2015)

Eventually Valve will monetize everything. They'll find new ways.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Apr 24, 2015)

p-lou said:


> they can
> 
> bethesda and steam, in all their righteous glory, are bequeathing upon these lowly peasants the privilege to charge money for their creations.  now you can make money doing what you love!  all you have to do is give us 75% of the revenue.
> 
> ...



What are the games they are doing this?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 24, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> you should make the bestest book organsier mod out there and charge for it plou



lol i can't make shit



αshɘs said:


> Eventually Valve will monetize everything. They'll find new ways.



it's just as much bethesda as it is valve



Scarecrow Red said:


> What are the games they are doing this?



for now, just skyrim.  but there are plans to expand it.

it's really going to be fun when bethesda finally puts out fo4 or tes6 and only allow mod support to be done through steam workshop.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm back

because

i'm awesome


----------



## p-lou (Apr 24, 2015)

hi friend      .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2015)

p-lou said:


> it's just as much bethesda as it is valve



Sure, but this is their feature and it's going to be implemented for other games. It feels like things have been leading up to this. It didn't catch me exactly by surprise. And not so long ago people found files in Dota pointing towards custom game tickets. Valve have been aggressively pushing monetization. Some of the stuff in their games have been downright cynical.

Now people are poiting towards TF2/CS/Dota for examples that this works, but huge differences for ex. those are cosmetics for MP games (paying for maps in TF and CS is optional, you can play them for free, it's more based on goodwill) and Valve curates those stores. You don't put on any shit and sell it.  And yes, some of those people can earn 5-6 figures, but people really like their cosmetics in MP games and Valve usually packages them with updates making them visible. The way things are now with the workshop it's going to turn into another Greenlight.

This incident just demonstrates the many problems Valve has. Greed aside, they fail at communicating, QA, curation, having foresight etc

And they always think their hands-off, laissez-faire approach is the good way to go. No, the market, the community don't always sort themselves out. Instead of taking more responsibility as a proper service provider should, Valve is washing their hands, automates a lot of it and is pushing responsibility, work onto their community.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2015)

Guys

Guys 



1st chapter of Naruto Gaiden. Good thing I saw a library thread on the first page for it, otherwise would have forgot this existed. Took a peek and....it's unbelievable. I thought the pairing shit was over and all then in the very first chapter Kishi delivers a sucker punch to SS. Sensational. I don't care if it's a red herring (it is), this is priceless. This fucking mangaka!



Is the OP arc still going?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 25, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Sure, but this is their feature and it's going to be implemented for other games. It feels like things have been leading up to this. It didn't catch me exactly by surprise. And not so long ago people found files in Dota pointing towards custom game tickets. Valve have been aggressively pushing monetization. Some of the stuff in their games have been downright cynical.
> 
> Now people are poiting towards TF2/CS/Dota for examples that this works, but huge differences for ex. those are cosmetics for MP games (paying for maps in TF and CS is optional, you can play them for free, it's more based on goodwill) and Valve curates those stores. You don't put on any shit and sell it.  And yes, some of those people can earn 5-6 figures, but people really like their cosmetics in MP games and Valve usually packages them with updates making them visible. The way things are now with the workshop it's going to turn into another Greenlight.
> 
> ...



oh i don't want to give the impression that valve isn't without fault.  they've been money grubbing everything for a long time.  but i don't think it's just a coincidence that the first 3rd party game is from bethesda.

it still blows my mind how many people still love valve and steam and think they are perfect.  i didn't think steam nut-huggers were real.  but they are.  there are people that do the whole gaben and pc master race shit seriously.  it makes me a little sad how much of my game library is tied up in steam.

even though there are already super shitty things happening (people taking mods they didn't make from free sources & charging for them on steam, people charging for their mods that use parts of or require other mods, etc) i'm more worried about what this means for the modding scenes when new games come out.



αshɘs said:


> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



i can't do it any more.



> Is the OP arc still going?



yeah but it's finally down to luffy vs doflamingo.  there's still probably 3-4 months worth of crap to happen.  it's been mostly entertaining.  still suffering from just too much shit happening.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 25, 2015)

op has been suffering from this for a long time now. which is kinda sad. the last good pacing arc was what, impel down?


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 25, 2015)

if we consider punk hazard and dressrosa as one big thing, we have been dealing with doflaming for 4(3?) years. i'm enjoying this arc very much but i think 4(3?) years is a bit too much.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 25, 2015)

btw really enjoying psychopass. good shit


----------



## p-lou (Apr 26, 2015)

one piece has never really been a well paced story.  a symptom of it being a weekly serial.  and also because it's long as fuck.  it's also something that doesn't show up as much when taken in large chunks.  but i haven't really reread anything after thriller bark so idk.  i can't really judge op very objectively.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 26, 2015)

in other news...

i really wish someone had told matthew weiner it's a bad idea to keep writing his shitty actor son's shitty character into his show.  did he not get the picture the last time he tried it?


----------



## p-lou (Apr 26, 2015)

in other better news...

i'm playing morrowind again and it still makes me happy and bethesda and valve can never take these feels away from me.

i also bought transitor which makes me happy.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2015)

No surprises, but del Toro confirmed Silent Hills isn't happening.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah saw where konami announced it's pulling pt from psn


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> btw really enjoying psychopass. good shit



I still need to get around to watching that 

heard the second season isn't all that good compared to the first though


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 26, 2015)

i've only watched 9 episodes cuz i've been busy but so far it has been really entertaining


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 26, 2015)

hi tb

i missed u <3


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 27, 2015)

so have a great flight, have a great flight outta heeeere


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2015)

It's good that Valve didn't let the situation fester any further. But this will probably make a return in some shape and form.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2015)

Seems that 7-seas is going to be bringing us franken fran



Still not sure exactly how the series' ended 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was fran actually rescued in time from the bottom of the sea, and the closing scenes we saw was her going about her usual biz, or was she hallucinating as she died, and she didnt come back from that ship alive


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 29, 2015)

nooooz pooooz <3


----------



## p-lou (Apr 29, 2015)

tb seeing your ava reminds me of 3 things

1. i haven't played tlou and i have no regrets about it =)

2. that some of the most enjoyable entertainment i've consumed the past few months has been a stream of a d&d game with a bunch of voice actors (including the lady that was ellie). =)

3. i miss my friends


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zZqM5wtJ_2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 30, 2015)

oh man new dirt game


fuuuuck why am i getting suckered into early access bullshit


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 30, 2015)

tb!

nuzzie!

plou!


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 30, 2015)

sup cuz                          .


----------



## Nuzzie (May 1, 2015)

girls suck               .


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

.


----------



## p-lou (May 1, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> oh man new dirt game
> 
> 
> fuuuuck why am i getting suckered into early access bullshit



dirt has gone downhill since dirt 2 imo

u should have waited



Nuzzie said:


> girls suck               .



is it that same chick?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 1, 2015)

p-lou said:


> dirt has gone downhill since dirt 2 imo
> 
> u should have waited
> 
> ...



this one is a departure from the dirt series, since it's a lot more sim based....it's really quite difficult on the 360 controller. makes me want a wheel....and it hardlocked my computer the first time i played it so i haven't played again

and yep


----------



## Shozan (May 2, 2015)

Help me to find this manga, was reading the first few pages. We have 2 boys that use swords to fight, they go to the city and the fight with a man who can regenerate his own body (one boy cuts his fingers or hands) he kills one of the boys... all i can remember


----------



## David (May 2, 2015)

Just finished re-reading JJBA Part 4.


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



That was insanely homosexual.  I can better understand why everyone loves JJBA now..


----------



## Nuzzie (May 3, 2015)

tb

oi tb

OI OW TB


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2015)

wow, Clippers beat out the Spurs?


----------



## p-lou (May 3, 2015)

great series that has probably drained 6 months from my life.  i found myself a little more biased watching than expected (really can't stand the attitude of this clippers team) but some of those foul calls towards the end had me scratching my head.

oh, and you might as well just wrap up the title and give it to golden state.  no one will win more than 2 games against them.


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2015)

And who's winning the East? Hear Cavs have injury and suspension problems?

Before this round the studio guys said Warriors, Spurs, Cavs are the favorites.


----------



## p-lou (May 3, 2015)

the cavs should still come out of the east.  none of the other teams are that good and atlanta just isn't right.  without kevin love i don't think they can with the title.


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2015)

How did the Warriors get this good? Never heard anything about them before save for Curry. And this season they're also lead by a rookie coach?


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2015)

There might be some Black Mesa stuff on the 5th. Doubt the paid version will launch, maybe an announcement about the launch date, details, or perhaps a beta for the MP.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 4, 2015)

why are you guys talking about the Warriors they're a rugby league team


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 4, 2015)




----------



## The Doctor (May 6, 2015)

p-lou said:


> tb seeing your ava reminds me of 3 things
> 
> 1. i haven't played tlou and i have no regrets about it =)


you only say that because youve never played this awesome game

and because you're gay

and because you suck


p-lou said:


> 2. that some of the most enjoyable entertainment i've consumed the past few months has been a stream of a d&d game with a bunch of voice actors (including the lady that was ellie). =)


man we should get together one day and play d&d

it would be cool if we could play it through skype or through a D&D program or somthing like that. dunno if such a thing exist.

and i'd really like to see such a stream. where do you find these stuffs anyway?


p-lou said:


> 3. i miss my friends



you miss you all so so much


----------



## p-lou (May 6, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> you only say that because youve never played this awesome game
> 
> and because you're gay
> 
> and because you suck



i'm sure it's a fine game.  i just don't have any burning desire to play



> man we should get together one day and play d&d
> 
> it would be cool if we could play it through skype or through a D&D program or somthing like that. dunno if such a thing exist.



i've actually never played any table top rpg.  not sure why because i think it would be fun.

and i do think such things exist.



> and i'd really like to see such a stream. where do you find these stuffs anyway?



it's something geek and sundry is putting on.



first ep has some audio problems at the start so if you do watch be careful if you're wearing headphones.



> miss you all so so much


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 6, 2015)

So I'm catching up with OP's recent chapters and just saw the latest popularity poll chart.

All I can say that I'm very astonished that Bartolomeo has reached such a big rank. Guy is a total bro but it's still surprising that he would make a large positive impression with the Japanese fans.



The Doctor said:


> man we should get together one day and play d&d
> 
> it would be cool if we could play it through skype or through a D&D program or somthing like that. dunno if such a thing exist.





p-lou said:


> i've actually never played any table top rpg.  not sure why because i think it would be fun.



I played a Street Fighter tabletop RPG once. I just played in a short time because I had to go home but from what I had seen it was fantastic stuff.

Would like to try a D&D tabletop eventually.


----------



## p-lou (May 6, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> There might be some Black Mesa stuff on the 5th. Doubt the paid version will launch, maybe an announcement about the launch date, details, or perhaps a beta for the MP.



oh boy $20 early access that still doesn't have xen

yeah no thanks

iirc they were updating to a newer version of source, right?  can't imagine they've just been bug fixing the past almost 3 years.


have i ever gone on a rant about how much i love die hard?

i probably have.  around christmas.  every year.



Scarecrow Red said:


> So I'm catching up with OP's recent chapters and just saw the latest popularity poll chart.
> 
> All I can say that I'm very astonished that Bartolomeo has reached such a big rank. Guy is a total bro but it's still surprising that he would make a large positive impression with the Japanese fans.



i think i was the biggest critic of bart that first chapter when he was introduced.  hated his design.  now he's one of my favorite.



> I played a Street Fighter tabletop RPG once. I just played in a short time because I had to go home but from what I had seen it was fantastic stuff.
> 
> Would like to try a D&D tabletop eventually.



haha a street fighter rpg sounds insane.


----------



## The Doctor (May 7, 2015)

star wars tabletops are awesome too. it's such an open universe, with so many story possibilities, that it makes an almost perfect environment for rpg

this daredevil series. wow.  and i'm happy that Ann Woll is in a nice role.


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2015)

p-lou said:


> oh boy $20 early access that still doesn't have xen
> 
> yeah no thanks
> 
> iirc they were updating to a newer version of source, right?  can't imagine they've just been bug fixing the past almost 3 years.



Yes, they updated the game to a newer branch, also redid animations, props, textures, voices and added MP. I think if Valve hadn't stepped in Xen might have been in a more advanced state. Because for them to sell the game they had to update the engine. And probably the same happend with Operation: Black Mesa and Guard Duty, the Opposing Force and Blue Shift remakes. Tripmine Studios has been silent about them for over a year.

Xen might also be harder to do in Source than in GoldSrc. They said it's going to be a bit different compared to HL1, and they also want it to tie in better with HL2.

Anyways, I bought it. Played some MP, it felt pretty fun and the SP seems also alright. I don't buy EA games, but that CS case I sold funded this lol and they said the price might go up for launch, though they haven't decided on it yet.

Playing MP I realized how unused I got to weapon, health, armor pickups and weapon switching in MP games haha.


----------



## p-lou (May 7, 2015)

sorry i didn't mean to sound so snobby and crappy about it.  i think it's a great idea, and from what i experienced in the free version and from what i'm hearing about this, it seems like they've done a bunch of great work.

there's just no way i'll pay $20 for it.  first, i'm just not that in to remakes and remasters.  second, i refuse to participate in early access.  if you are selling a product then you are selling a product and should be held to standards.  i don't care how up front you are about it being 'incomplete' or 'not ready'.  there's little to no recourse to the seller and the buyer has no guarantee they will actually get a game that's playable, let alone a game that's eventually finished.  that isn't to say the people behind black mesa are going to fuck people over or that games can't or haven't made ok work out of it.  just not something i will be a part of.

related back to the first part, a remaster of a game that's readily available, still playable, and not bringing the game to a new platform, while neat, is solely a thing for existing fans.  so meh.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> star wars tabletops are awesome too. it's such an open universe, with so many story possibilities, that it makes an almost perfect environment for rpg



I remember playing one ages ago

all I recall is feeling that it was pretty neat



> this daredevil series. wow.  and i'm happy that Ann Woll is in a nice role.



how far are you?


----------



## p-lou (May 7, 2015)

i imagine a star wars rpg being all boring jedis or all people try to be han solo


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 8, 2015)

Honestly I'd prefer to be a Stormtrooper or one of the robots of the R2-D2 line.

Also CD is that girl from the new Precure show?


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2015)

Ch.80


Lol. Just lol.

Incredible


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2015)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Also CD is that girl from the new Precure show?



yeah, she's Cure Twinkle


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2015)

what's the context behind this?


----------



## p-lou (May 9, 2015)

DEFLATEGATE

BALLGHAZI

the full investigation came out that basically said tom brady knew about it and he had a tv press conference still kind of denying it.


----------



## p-lou (May 9, 2015)

oh and tom brady's agent had some dumb hilarious things to say too


----------



## p-lou (May 9, 2015)

look through some of these posts for some details


----------



## p-lou (May 10, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> girls suck               .



so yeah this is a thing


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2015)

well, the Grizzlies beat the Warriors twice so far, let's see how this goes


----------



## p-lou (May 11, 2015)

may not have mentioned it but the grizz are my 3rd favorite team behind the pacers and spurs

it's just a wonderful collection of personalities, good sound basketball, gasol might be my favorite player, tony allen and z-bo are my heroes, z-bo is a cornerstone of the all nba players that look like ninja turtles, i love the city of memphis (have family there), and i think i have an affinity since 3 of their starters are from indiana.  i love them.

i didn't give them much of a shot against gsw, mostly because i was pretty sure conley wasn't going to play.  i'll be happy if they win.  but won't be surprised if gsw wins the next 3 games by 25 points each.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 14, 2015)

p-lou said:


> so yeah this is a thing



I'm not really sure what this means but yep okay 

hi


----------



## p-lou (May 14, 2015)

sorry nuzz

it wasn't about you.  just agreeing with the observation.

i'll tell ya about it later


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2015)

Well, you were right. Warriors handled it comfortably after all. And it looks like Clippers might have blew it.

Also lol Konami


----------



## p-lou (May 16, 2015)

gsw are really really good.  but man i miss the grizz already 

konami is doing a great job of trying to convince me not to buy mgs5


----------



## The Doctor (May 16, 2015)

yep girls suck


----------



## The Doctor (May 16, 2015)

and i finished watching daredevil CD

i have never read a single DD comic, but as a layman, i was impressed with the show.

Kingpin and Weasley were awesome

i'll write more about it soon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2015)

ah, I see 

it's definitely legit stuff


----------



## p-lou (May 17, 2015)

go see the new mad max movie



The Doctor said:


> i'll write more about it soon



i don't think august counts as soon


----------



## Nuzzie (May 18, 2015)

new mad max was pretty cool


----------



## The Doctor (May 20, 2015)

p-lou said:


> go see the new mad max movie
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think august counts as soon


shut up

go make another royal rumble thread and leave me alone!


----------



## p-lou (May 20, 2015)

when i reflect on my life, i can at least look back and say i made this



this was the height of me being funny on the internet.  shakespeare, miura, and inoue still make me laugh.

fucking christ that was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## The Doctor (May 20, 2015)

you tell your grandkids all about the reign of p-lou over the internet

they'll be flabbergasted


----------



## Lord Genome (May 20, 2015)

p-lou said:


> when i reflect on my life, i can at least look back and say i made this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl

idk plou us almost getting touch MotM and getting banned for calling each other ^ (use bro)

that was something

i also bought the witcher 3


----------



## p-lou (May 20, 2015)

i love the royal rumble joke just on so many levels.  it's also something that doesn't make me look like a complete total awful piece of shit like so much of what i said on the internet.

i have not bought the witcher 3 yet.  gonna wait.

also want to get back to wasteland and pillars.  especially wasteland after seeing mad max.


----------



## p-lou (May 20, 2015)

also

dear game of thrones tv writers,

stop inserting rape scenes in to the show.  it is gross and awful.

with regards,

p-lou


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2015)

p-lou said:


> when i reflect on my life, i can at least look back and say i made this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lord Genome said:


> rofl
> 
> idk plou us almost getting touch MotM and getting banned for calling each other ^ (use bro)
> 
> that was something



blasts from the past



p-lou said:


> also
> 
> dear game of thrones tv writers,
> 
> ...



as hilarious as the reactions on the internet to that was, they don't beat the red wedding ones


----------



## p-lou (May 21, 2015)

i'm just tired of the show inserting rape scenes for shock value.  fucking christ stop it already.  the scenes right before were done really well establishing this scenario and this extremely tense relationship between all of the characters.  and it's not like the audience doesn't know what's going to happen next.  not to mention it's completely counter intuitive to the story they've been building for her.  oh yeah all that stuff we talked about?  nah we're going back to what she's been up to the last 4 seasons.  ugh i'm just fed up with it.


----------



## p-lou (May 21, 2015)

my favorite ban from here is still for double posting in this convo


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2015)

p-lou said:


> my favorite ban from here is still for double posting in this convo



oh man, that was the best ban reason 

double posting, the ultimate offense


----------



## Lord Genome (May 21, 2015)

oh yeah rofl i forgot about that ban

people didnt like u..


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2015)

Really? Which mod banned you for that?

also Alpha Protocol for $1 on the Humble Store. Sounds like a steal!

also p-lou, I think you already did it, but cba to search for it... I'm thinking the next time there's a Witcher sale I'll might bite on the first and/or second. Mind giving me a rundown and pitch on them?


----------



## p-lou (May 21, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Really? Which mod banned you for that?



don't remember.  maybe kira yamamoto or jetstorm.  to be fair though, i was also probably being an insufferable dick.



> also Alpha Protocol for $1 on the Humble Store. Sounds like a steal!



i might bite and get it.



> also p-lou, I think you already did it, but cba to search for it... I'm thinking the next time there's a Witcher sale I'll might bite on the first and/or second. Mind giving me a rundown and pitch on them?



oh man!  i like them a lot.  i'm in that small group that probably thinks the first game is better.

the first game is one of those supremely flawed but extremely endearing games.  it plays most like the post nwn/kotor bioware games (in part because it's built in the aurora engine).  the combat is an interesting mash up of a rhythm game and rock/paper/scissors.  on the higher difficulties it will require quite a bit of prep and knowledge of how to deal with specific monsters and enemies.  the world building and writing is spot on and really clever.  there are quite a few big plot twists, especially at the end, that they throw in but never force it down your throat.  it's there and apparent, but you still have to connect the dots.  there's no sliding morality bar, and the choices you make impact how things play out much later on and are seldom good/evil/neutral choices.  i love some of the monster designs and the environments still look really good.

that said, the first game is a sloooooow burn.  it takes a while for things to get going.  i also cannot stand the clunky and hideous ui.  inventory management was god awful.  it doesn't do a great job of explaining some of the leveling stuff.  it also lacks a ton of polish (LOLOLOLOL) in the production, primarily the english voice acting.  it's cheesy, wooden, npc's will have their voices change mid conversation, and it mostly seems to be poor direction.  if you can get over the slow start and the not so great acting it's fucking great.

the witcher 2 is a whole different beast.  the early game does less to give that slow burn intro, for better and for worse.  the combat is more of a dark souls action rpg type game.  it has a larger scope to start and does a nice job of really expanding this world.  it also continues to do good things with it's story telling and the choices you make.  there's a few really major choices that actually block off an entire act of the game.  it's really quite interesting.

the ui is different but still crap.  i'm not huge on the combat, but part of that is me not being very good.  i really don't like how the potions are implemented.  i like having to drink them before combat, but the timer on them is so short and it's hard to know when you might need them.  there are a few rebalance mods that address this and the combat but i haven't tried them very much.

i like them both very much.  i think the first game is much more rewarding and interesting but the second is much easier to approach.

mattvisual just reviewed both of them.  he has a pretty good take on them.


----------



## The Doctor (May 21, 2015)

it was kira

we were being dicks, since we were calling him pedo for his set, indirectly

after that we started trolling th MotM section (or was it even before that? i dont remember)

Daa Daa Daa is still a dream

never forget


----------



## The Doctor (May 21, 2015)

i miss mdb though


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2015)

thanks p-lou

also Fury Road is legit


----------



## p-lou (May 22, 2015)

i would recommend playing them.  they're on sale all of the time and dirt cheap.

i also really enjoyed the music.  actually added some to my morrowind music folder.

now i really want to get back in to wl2 but they've announced their goty version that's going to make a lot of changes i want to play with.  but they haven't put a date to when it's coming out.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> Daa Daa Daa is still a dream
> 
> never forget



one day...



The Doctor said:


> i miss mdb though



so do I


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2015)

ashes, is that furiosa fanart?!?!


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2015)

i'm really considering going to see fury road again.

i don't think i've done that since seeing revenge of the sith two or three times.


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2015)

i'm trying to figure out my favorite part of the movie.  and it's a toss up between these 3 things.

1. all of the dialogue can be removed and the movie would still make perfect sense.  

2. the effects almost all being entirely practical (including the guitar guy).

3. the bad ass biker gang of older woman being called the vulvani.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 24, 2015)

coolest part was definitely guitar guy


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2015)

I really really liked the narrative. Some say there wasn't much going on and it was paper thin. The plot on surface is definitely simplistic, but it allowed it to be focused and overall they way Miller handled the world building, the characters and scenes felt rather eloquent. 'Show, don't tell' indeed.

Even, during downtime there was something to it. Combine that with the action and it was like no moment was wasted.

This was a blockbuster that respected its audience. Kudos to the studio and producers to give this much money to Miller and allow him to make the movie he wanted to make. This should definitely be appreciated.

also



> A while after this talk, during a post-film reception, I spoke with Miller about his affinity for that black and white version of Fury Road. He said that he has demanded a black and white version of Fury Road for the blu-ray, and that version of the film will feature an option to hear just the isolated score as the only soundtrack ? the purest and most stripped-down version of Fury Road you can imagine.







p-lou said:


> ashes, is that furiosa fanart?!?!



Yes. Got Disney vibes going on lol


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2015)

Chapter 32

hah


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2015)

it reminds me a bit of that anime inspired western art that's in all the kid shows nowadays.  it looks cool.

i think i could ramble on a bit about fury road but you summed it up pretty nicely.

and my god the idea of it being in black and white with just the score.  it's everything i could ever want...



αshɘs said:


> Chapter 32
> 
> hah



ffffffffffffffff

why only in poland?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2015)

The Doctor said:


> it was kira
> 
> we were being dicks, since we were calling him pedo for his set, indirectly
> 
> ...



touch the dream almost happened

but we were conned


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2015)

Has the current arc in OP finished yet?


----------



## p-lou (May 29, 2015)

nope

probably 2-3 more months


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2015)

so do you see the Warriors winning the finals easily?


----------



## p-lou (May 30, 2015)

i think they win the series.  and i'll stick with my prediction that no one will beat them more than twice.  but if kyrie approaches something close to being health and klay misses a lot of time it might get interesting.

lebron has been really inefficient in the playoffs against teams that really weren't all that good (unfortunately atlanta wasn't the same team they were in january).  the warriors were the best defensive team in the league.  lebron throwing up 36 shots and shooting 37% just won't work.


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2015)

yeah, I've been watching the replays of the conference finals and Lebron despite averaging above 30  points(right?) and getting that triple double in game 3 after 0-10 really seem wasteful.


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2015)

I know you don't watch it, but NHL finals are/were better btw

there's still western game 7 tomorrow dawn


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Nuzzie (May 31, 2015)

this faith shit in game of thrones is pretty stupid


----------



## Nuzzie (May 31, 2015)

whole season is pretty crappy tbh


----------



## p-lou (May 31, 2015)

yeah i'm not really in to it at all this season.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 31, 2015)

i've just binged watched all that's out. super disappointed, but i have liked stannis a lot this season

aryas storyline is boring as fuck which really saddens me


----------



## p-lou (May 31, 2015)

i've been losing interest in the show for a while now

still can't get myself up to read adwd either


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 1, 2015)

Latest episode is the only one I really enjoyed this entire season tbh. 

ADwD is okay, it's worth reading at least.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## p-lou (Jun 1, 2015)

Awwwww fangy-kun 

I don't think you're useless


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 1, 2015)

p-lou with that emotional support


----------



## p-lou (Jun 3, 2015)

so fo4 is taking place where everyone knew it would take place since fo3 and it seems they may actually stick to their guns and make it a prequel like fo3 was supposed to be.



αshɘs said:


> also p-lou, I think you already did it, but cba to search for it... I'm thinking the next time there's a Witcher sale I'll might bite on the first and/or second. Mind giving me a rundown and pitch on them?



they're on sale at gog


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2015)

yeah saw that lol


----------



## Gain (Jun 7, 2015)

deus ex: md and fallout 4 being released this year makes me a happy camper


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 8, 2015)

These finals are more close and exciting so far than I expected. Too bad about Irving though. Should be the decider in the long run. Lebron won't keep this up (or won't be always lucky to get this many points with so many misses), who else will step up? Meanwhile Thompson stepped up and Curry surely will be better.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 8, 2015)

lebron has been phenomenal because, well, he's lebron.  the cavs have done a lot of real interesting things defensively.  they are pretty much doing what memphis was trying to do against the warriors.  the difference is they at least have lebron to try to be a super human offensively to get them to be a little more effective there.  i still think there's no way this goes longer than 6.

also steph will not play that poorly again.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2015)

Even though from here on this final could turn out like the Grizzlies series, I got to hand it to the Cavs. They got attitude. And if (and big if looking at how they were running on fumes) they also manage to win the next game...

also



percentages be damned, that's 41 ppg, 12 rpg and 8.3 apg


----------



## p-lou (Jun 12, 2015)

what is this nonsense steam?  i'm too old to try to figure it out.

oh, and the new geek & sundry rpg show is legit good.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 12, 2015)

What the fuck at this NAACP leader story


----------



## p-lou (Jun 12, 2015)

apparently the lady was white and pretending to be black or something and her family outed her.

i think i dunno.  i haven't really looked in to it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh gosh, thanks for the gift p-lou! 

Not necessarily feeling this sale so far btw. But eventually it might grab me like always haha.

Also, I know. Was reading that story unfold on GAF. Her husband writing a rap and r&b song about her, she making crazy FB posts in the past, interviews etc. Crazy.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2015)

hahahahaha


*Spoiler*: __ 












can't believe this shit man.

Kishimoto...


----------



## p-lou (Jun 13, 2015)

you're welcome!

i really don't feel the need to buy anything for myself.  i might get goty versions of fo3 and fonv since i feel a little bad i don't actually own pc versions of those games.  i have them for ps3 but like hell i'll ever play those again.

oh good grief.  weren't you the guy that didn't believe me there would be a part 3 and that you weren't going to read it?  why do you keep doing this to yourself?!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah, I might just get some older games that aren't on GOG. Doom, Quake etc. Also, what's a good build to start TW1?

I don't know lol. It's like a soap opera. And the telegrams meltdowns are hilarious. I won't stick with this though. For real!


----------



## p-lou (Jun 13, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Also, what's a good build to start TW1?



you're going to get enough talents to get all of the low and mid level stuff for everything.  so it's more what to focus on first.  the strongest thing to have in the game is igni (the fire attack).  it gets reallllllllllllly powerful.  combine it with potions and high intelligence you'll kill everything real fast without having to take out your swords.

the sword skills are also important.  there's a decent balance between using silver and steel.  i think the group style should be a lower priority than strong and fast.

also the sword styles are a little confusing on the upgrade tree (or whatever the game calls it).  you have level 1, 2, 3 etc that will have talents you can choose.  what the levels really mean is that the talent you're choosing affects that attack in the sequence for that style.  example: i think there's a talent that adds 20% damage on strong steel level one.  this will add the damage bonus to your first attack.  the next attacks in the sequence will be unaffected.  the game does a shitty job of explaining this.

other than igni, i think most of the other signs are useless.  aard is ok early on but i wouldn't make a big push to increase it.

just some other tips

there is no property ownership for the npc's.  you can take anything and everything with no consequence.  and you'll kind of need to early on.

potions are great and absolutely required if you play on hard.  do not use the blizzard potion though.  it's awful.  related to potions, horde the shit out of all alchemy ingredients and strong alcohol.  

you're going to spend most of your money early on buying books and booze.  there's a way to offset some of the costs of books.  just be nice to npc's and remember that old ladies like flowers.

don't bother with food items or weapons that aren't your witcher swords.  waste of damn time.  it'll be a while until you get an upgrade to your gear.  torches are worth picking up because they sell for a decent amount and you'll find quite a few of them.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks!

Did you watch the Beth conference?

Also, why are people giving Lebron shit now? Okay, inefficiency....but what more can he do with this team? He's still putting up impressive numbers.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 15, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Did you watch the Beth conference?



i caught most of the fo4 stuff.  plenty of neat.  plenty of meh.  plenty of cringes.

i'm skeptical but slightly more optimistic than i originally was though.



> Also, why are people giving Lebron shit now? Okay, inefficiency....but what more can he do with this team? He's still putting up impressive numbers.



not many people.  he's been great.  he's been inefficient because he's had to be.  he's literally done everything for this team.

i'm kind of glad it's shaping up this way.  i think the cavs would have been less competitive with kyrie hopping out there and there wouldn't have been super hero lebron.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 16, 2015)

"Sony won E3!"

Man they really banked hard on fan service, nostalgia. TLG looked the same as its reveal footage. It's like it's been canned, but picked up again, because need to finish it for the fans. FVII Remake seems years off. Maybe Squeenix started it recently due to the poor PSX reactions. And then a KS announcement on stage. Really now.

But whatever at least this is over. Basically HL3 and Agent remain now lololololololol


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2015)

i've never gotten really excited about e3 and i've ignored almost everything this year.  also i know i'll get all the highlights through the other stuff i follow so i'm not really bothered.

also when the hell are the fallout games going to be daily deals or flash sales?  they always get it.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 18, 2015)

like i just really want to play fo3 right now and i've spent $60 on the game before and i don't want to spend a whole lot to get it again and i don't want to pirate it either

come on already.  every other bethesda product has been a daily deal.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 19, 2015)

so this made me happy


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2015)

i'm glad you mentioned it because i completely forgot about op this week

jesus this might actually be over soon!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 20, 2015)

That's good to hear.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 20, 2015)

i've ragged a bit on fo3 in the past (well mostly just saying fnv is way better, especially in the writing) but this game does do some really good stuff and i missed it.

it's been a while since i heavily modded a game and man the existance of all the SEXY WOMENZZZ mods is still mega creepy and weird to me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Also, why are people giving Lebron shit now? Okay, inefficiency....but what more can he do with this team? He's still putting up impressive numbers.



lebron could've basically replaced his 2012 g6 game against the celtics 6 times over and those people would still probably give him shit for not doing more


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2015)

man i miss baa.  i wish i could read it for the first time again.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lebron could've basically replaced his 2012 g6 game against the celtics 6 times over and those people would still probably give him shit for not doing more



man that game was incredible

he is held to an impossible standard though.  which is crazy because he's had this incredible hype around him since he was in the 8th grade and by any reasonable measure he's exceeded all of it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

exceeded _all_ of it? what about the mavs finals tho

that said i agree he's held to an impossible standard. he had to do basically everything and force a shot on like 3/4ths of his possessions v. gsw because everyone else on his team was mostly useless, of course he's gonna have bad efficiency


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2015)

i mean the hype and expectations from when he was a teenager.  to look at how his career has panned out is incredible.

and yeah 2011 was just weird in general for that team.  they never really figured out what they had until the next year.  and yeah he stunk in the finals, but still put up 18/8/8 with a pretty low usage rate and a decent efg%.  it was the attitude and mentality that made things really weird during the finals.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2015)

people have been saying that with a healthy kyrie and a healthy love and hopefully some offseason improvements in the supporting cast, that the cavs are probably gonna take the whole thing next year

what do you think?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2015)

maybe

they're going to still be in the east and they're still going to have lebron so they will have a good chance.  i wouldn't trust kyrie to be healthy for a whole season and i'm not 100% sure the whole kevin love free agency soap opera results in him staying.

it'll be fun.  i'm excited to see how free agency plays out.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 23, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i've ragged a bit on fo3 in the past (well mostly just saying fnv is way better, especially in the writing) but this game does do some really good stuff and i missed it.
> 
> it's been a while since i heavily modded a game and man the existance of all the SEXY WOMENZZZ mods is still mega creepy and weird to me.



oh what is that fo3?  you want to shit the bed for no discernible reason after 10 hours and zero mod changes?  ok fine.

your writing still sucks.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 23, 2015)

so an older save decided to work. i don't get you video games.  and i still mean that about your writing fo3.

also for some reason i decided to watch some old fucking NARUTO anime.  man...even when it was entertaining the writing was complete and total bunk.  but it was at least charming and endearing.

also i think the music in the anime were just songs that were rejected from chrono trigger and chrono cross.  and kakashi being voiced by the same guy as dusty fucking attenborough was a little distracting.  because this is all i saw when he spoke.


----------



## Gain (Jun 23, 2015)

> even when it was entertaining the writing was complete and total bunk.



basically all anime after lotgh


----------



## Gain (Jun 23, 2015)

the only parts of naruto i could re-watch were in shippuuden

like episode 82 which served as a pretty good bridging between asuna's death and shikamaru's resolve to avenge him


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2015)

Gain, has Dorohedoro ended yet?



Lucaniel said:


> lebron could've basically replaced his 2012 g6 game against the celtics 6 times over and those people would still probably give him shit for not doing more



I see people discrediting that game from time to time, saying he was up against washed up, old stars. Lol come on.



p-lou said:


> i mean the hype and expectations from when he was a teenager.  to look at how his career has panned out is incredible.
> 
> and yeah 2011 was just weird in general for that team.  they never really figured out what they had until the next year.  and yeah he stunk in the finals, but still put up 18/8/8 with a pretty low usage rate and a decent efg%.  it was the attitude and mentality that made things really weird during the finals.



I remember the 2011 final as Heat almost being 3-0 up. Second game they were cruising then inexplicably gave it away.


----------



## Gain (Jun 24, 2015)

Dorohedoro is still ongoing

it's not as good lately though ):


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

ok so i've actually watched more fucking NARUTO because fuck my life and looking at something again for the first time in about a decade is mildly amusing to me.  it's a weird practice of self reflection, introspection, and self loathing.  i'm enjoying it.

so i started at the wave country stuff and made it to the one on one fights in the chuunin exams.  the writing is still atrocious in a pretty benign way.  except for sakura and the other female characters.  pretty convinced kishimoto has never spoken to a real life woman or girl.

other random musings...

rock lee is far and away the best thing.  like goddammit the best.

orochimaru is delightfully creepy.  it's just a great introduction.

kabuto might be the dumbest idea for a character in the entire story.  but it reminded me of all of the OLD BLOOD theories

i'm remembering way too many details.  how fights turn out, future match ups, character names and abilities, kabuto's NINJA CARDS

remember how the sharingan was just supposed to let you copy techniques?

i wish the chuunin exams as a hunger games type deal was played up more.

konoha might actually teach its own history to its children even worse than america.  you have a dumb main character so you can explain well established in universe lore bits so you can explain them to the audience.  seriously how the fuck do none of these kids know who orochimaru is?  or how does the hokage not know who gaara is?  or the story behind the uchihas?  how does orochimaru not recognize naruto immediately?

related...how do these kids not know the kids that were one year ahead of them in their tiny ninja school?  how do they not know who these big time ninja are?  kakashi and guy are major players in their military and it's like, who are these dudes?

related...the whole premise of naruto as a character makes zero sense.  it makes even less sense with the stuff we learn later in the series.  it's too easy to point out all of the stuff but it's still jarring.

the beginning of this is somewhat straightforward about this ninja world existing within a somewhat modern society...that makes no sense at all.  i'm glad it was sorta fazed out but it's such a weird thing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

> kabuto might be the dumbest idea for a character in the entire story.



how           doe


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

that's largely drawn from how things play out later

buuuuut...this dork with enourmous glasses who is supposed to be young (with gray hair) shows up with NINJA CARDS to fail the hunger games for the 6th consecutive year.  no one cares to recognize him.  just a few HEY UR FAMILIAR.  then in a shocking twist, the guy that when he is first introduced says he's been gathering info on the tests and participants for over half a decade with his NINJA CARDS turns out to be a spy.  a spy that is supposed to be equal to the good guy's 2nd best dude.

also where is his team's leader?  everyone else had one.  so your best spy is dicking around as some low level grunt, with two other grunt spies, that have to be reporting to some other dude.  wouldn't it be smarter to have him infiltrate their special forces, or hell, even just the staff that proctors the exam?

then all the crazy nonsense that happens later that i don't remember.  like assimilating with a dead orochimaru or whatever it was.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

i might hate kabuto more than anything in the whole series tbh


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

also these 12 year olds have some deep fucking voices


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

well when you put it like that

i still don't think you can say he's as dumb as kaguya


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

does kaguya count as a character though?

she just reminded me of an ass pull final boss like jyoka in hoshin engi but worse.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

naruto beat kiba with a fart

it's also amusing to me that in fiction good guys can have the complete shit beat out of them for a long time but then they get one good hit in and win.


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2015)

Why are you ^ (use bro) talking about Naruto?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)

because i hate myself and the world


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2015)

Its almost my birthday btw


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2015)

Fang said:


> Its almost my birthday btw



almost doesnt cut it punk


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2015)

no body asked you gay gnome


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2015)

So, I played a Portal 2 mod called Portal Stories: Mel. Was pretty good. Quite tough at some points, but I can't decide if it was because it was really well designed, or the puzzles were clunky. Anyway, it's recommended for fans. Also it made me think again just how big Aperture Laboratories is, which made me think about Black Mesa and the Citadel. Very big structures. Which is bigger? And then it made me think about Blame. So, read a couple of volumes and it still fascinates me. The scale of it all is just ridiculous.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2015)

Also, the Naruto gaiden was only 10 chapters long, so it's over already, phew. And as expected the stuff about Karin being Salad's mom was a mistake, it was Sakura all along! Question is why did this need a volume? Why is shit like this even in a series like this lol


----------



## p-lou (Jul 8, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> So, I played a Portal 2 mod called Portal Stories: Mel. Was pretty good. Quite tough at some points, but I can't decide if it was because it was really well designed, or the puzzles were clunky.



if you can't tell it's probably because they're clunky lol.  looks pretty cool.



> Anyway, it's recommended for fans. Also it made me think again just how big Aperture Laboratories is, which made me think about Black Mesa and the Citadel. Very big structures. Which is bigger?



this is where playing games is weird.  lore wise i would imagine black mesa to be way bigger than aperture.  but in game i think aperture in portal 2 is actually bigger.  it's weird and forces you to look at the game itself as a representation of the game world.

it comes up quite a bit more in other game series (elder scrolls) but it's a fun little thing to think about.



> And then it made me think about Blame. So, read a couple of volumes and it still fascinates me. The scale of it all is just ridiculous.



i wasn't really able to dig blame.  i'm all for the obtuse no hand holding storytelling but it didn't work for me with blame.  i think it was just too long for what it was trying to do.  which is why i prefer abara.  artwork is still dope as hell.



αshɘs said:


> Also, the Naruto gaiden was only 10 chapters long, so it's over already, phew. And as expected the stuff about Karin being Salad's mom was a mistake, it was Sakura all along! Question is why did this need a volume? Why is shit like this even in a series like this lol



haven't read any of it so i dunno what happened

but!!

my reexamination of old naruto stuff has continued

i've watched up to jiraiya chasing off itachi and kisame.  i also watched jiraiya vs pain and naruto vs pain.  so real quick...

wth was jiraiya doing during the sound invasion?

hinata may be as awful as sakura

seriously kabuto is the goddamn worst

still not really sure how the 3rd didn't kill orochimaru

i still like shikamaru for some reason.  he's too relatable to me and it sorta bothers me.

naruto coming in to bail out sauske's ass on multiple occasions is really satisfying.  sauske just sorta shitting his pants watching naruto beat gaara was also enjoyable.

sauske's growing inferiority complex towards naruto is actually an interesting character point.  too bad the execution shits the bed.

the music is still fucking bad ughhh

does anyone job as much as kakashi?

man the time scale for this series is fucked.  uchiha massacre was only 5 years ago and barely anyone remembers it?

both the pain fights were pretty cool and jiraiya's death was actually a decent little emotional piece.  also the sage mode stuff is pretty damn cool because you know more ninja frogs which are the goddamn best thing about naruto.


----------



## Gain (Jul 9, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Also, the Naruto gaiden was only 10 chapters long, so it's over already, phew. And as expected the stuff about Karin being Salad's mom was a mistake, it was Sakura all along! Question is why did this need a volume? Why is shit like this even in a series like this lol



So what's Kishi going to focus on now?


----------



## p-lou (Jul 9, 2015)

maybe he'll get back to mario


----------



## Gain (Jul 9, 2015)

If he stuck to his old art style I would read it

but I don't think it's coming back ):


----------



## p-lou (Jul 9, 2015)

i'm trying to think of the last time i picked up a new manga and i can't

it makes me a little sad


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello. I don't think I've ever posted here before.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 14, 2015)

Choa said:


>


his Soul Society arc look.

Here is the chapter


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2015)

p-lou said:


> this is where playing games is weird.  lore wise i would imagine black mesa to be way bigger than aperture.  but in game i think aperture in portal 2 is actually bigger.  it's weird and forces you to look at the game itself as a representation of the game world.



I may send Valve a letter and ask. Though maybe they don't even know themselves lol. 



> i wasn't really able to dig blame.  i'm all for the obtuse no hand holding storytelling but it didn't work for me with blame.  i think it was just too long for what it was trying to do.  which is why i prefer abara.  artwork is still dope as hell.



It was always about immersion for me. Putting myself into that huge environment, just thinking about the time passed etc. It definitely has pacing problems though and is long. Toha Heavy takes up almost half of it and it introduces time travel/dimension thingy. Then after that arc and the Domochevsky arc when Killy and Cibo separate it goes back to early chapters where they're rather self-contained.



> haven't read any of it so i dunno what happened



It was a volume centered on the new Uchiha family with a conflict setup that could have been resolved in a chapter. This is all you need to know lol



Kate Nash said:


> So what's Kishi going to focus on now?



He said he's writing the new Naruto movie, which will be about Bolt, then he retires. From Naruto only I presume.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 16, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> I may send Valve a letter and ask. Though maybe they don't even know themselves lol.



lol

dig around the internet and you might find an answer.  i wouldn't be surprised if there's a valve lore subreddit



> It was always about immersion for me. Putting myself into that huge environment, just thinking about the time passed etc. It definitely has pacing problems though and is long. Toha Heavy takes up almost half of it and it introduces time travel/dimension thingy. Then after that arc and the Domochevsky arc when Killy and Cibo separate it goes back to early chapters where they're rather self-contained.



i get the immersion thing but it just did not click for me with blame.  it's also been like 8 years lol.  i do remember as i was reading it that it was trying to be sort of a video game in comic form.



> It was a volume centered on the new Uchiha family with a conflict setup that could have been resolved in a chapter. This is all you need to know lol



oh boy!

oh, the one piece arc is pretty much over now too btw


----------



## madara007 (Aug 3, 2015)

this is nice    .


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2015)

Couldn't login for weeks, but only now bothered to change the password to see if that works lol

but only on Chrome. FF is having issues


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2015)

lol Valve is really milking Jeremy Lin at TI. He was at the panel, several interviews. The only true celeb there I guess haha


----------



## p-lou (Aug 4, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Couldn't login for weeks, but only now bothered to change the password to see if that works lol
> 
> but only on Chrome. FF is having issues



did you have this same problem a few months ago?



αshɘs said:


> lol Valve is really milking Jeremy Lin at TI. He was at the panel, several interviews. The only true celeb there I guess haha



have they ever had any real celebs at it before?



p-lou said:


> oh, and the new geek & sundry rpg show is legit good.



gonna restate this for emphasis.  really surprised it's turned out so well.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 5, 2015)

No exactly, as that time I could login on phone and on my notebook it said admin error. With this I couldn't login from anywhere and it kept saying wrong password, even though I didn't change it. Only once did I manage to get in, by restarting FF without add-ons, but only worked that time once. No idea, what both were, but for now everything's fine.

Also, I don't recall any celebs being there, though this is the first time I'm following the event from day 1. Outside Lin, there's also Asa Butterfield who plays this. Don't know of other well-known people, yet.

Did the OP arc end?

Is Bleach still in its final arc lol


----------



## p-lou (Aug 5, 2015)

that's freaking weird man

yes op arc is finished thank god

i haven't read bleach in about a month so i'm assuming it's still the same junk


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 14, 2015)

Should pick up OP again, but not in the mood right now.

Also TI was pretty good!


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Aug 20, 2015)

I read until Kaidou's revelation. Pretty cool twist. I just hope the next arc doesn't turn a Slowpoke at pacing. I enjoyed Dressrosa until that dragging second half.

And speaking of mangas I really need to catch up with Jojolion.


----------



## Yugito5342 (Aug 20, 2015)

hatoful boyfriend legit looks hilarious


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 23, 2015)

so i just read punpun and damn, was a lot different than i expected


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2015)

Hah, you thought it would be more lighthearted story as well?

Also caught up with OP. Was Kaidou ever hyped up to be this strong? Who was the strongest pirate alive before him? Whitebeard? Can't remember.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 25, 2015)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I read until Kaidou's revelation. Pretty cool twist. I just hope the next arc doesn't turn a Slowpoke at pacing. I enjoyed Dressrosa until that dragging second half.



i think a lot of the individual elements were cool.  i thought there was just too much going on and it didn't really hold me.

though i'm still unsure how much of my not liking one piece as much is due to me being a grown ass man that's almost 30.



αshɘs said:


> Also caught up with OP. Was Kaidou ever hyped up to be this strong? Who was the strongest pirate alive before him? Whitebeard? Can't remember.



just general yonkou hype and doflamingo being sort of scared at the idea of fighting him.  and yeah i guess just whitebeard.

also the pillars of eternity expansion dropped today.  really wanting to get back in the game but just haven't had time. :-/


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 25, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Hah, you thought it would be more lighthearted story as well?
> .


kinda? i mean it always had this subtle hinting at something really dark and bad was gonna happen but those last 50 chapters were just bombshell after bombshell


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i think a lot of the individual elements were cool.  i thought there was just too much going on and it didn't really hold me.
> 
> *though i'm still unsure how much of my not liking one piece as much is due to me being a grown ass man that's almost 30.*
> 
> ...



i was actually thinking about this earlier  myself

i dont think thats it. 5 years ago you wouldve been as old as i am now and you loved it. at 25 im certainly not loving it. its just really not as good as it used to be. honestly with hindsight, i think its been on a pretty steady decline after shabondy but there were definitely some great moments mixed in.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 2, 2015)

i don't think that's the only reason, but i can't completely write it off as part of it.

i think it also suffers from just being so goddamn enormous.  there's so much going on all the time and the stakes just have to keep going up.  DOFLAMINGO, YONKOU, ADMIRAL!!!!!  jesus it's so fucking much.

when was one piece at its best?  when the main cast was completely removed from the world it had been occupying and its politics, moved them to a completely new and different place, and really scaled the scope down.  i know it's not likely to happen again but god i hope they get a one off adventure soon but it's not going to happen


----------



## p-lou (Sep 2, 2015)

also i hope you are doing alright


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

p-lou said:


> also i hope you are doing alright



awwwwww

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

oh wow nuzzie

a blast from the past


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> awwwwww
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



I think this is the true meaning of One Piece


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

i broke my arms and collarbone thats what thats about


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2015)

ouch

echoing p-louie then


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> i broke my arms and collarbone thats what thats about



you broke both of them???


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2015)

how are you typeing


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i don't think that's the only reason, but i can't completely write it off as part of it.
> 
> i think it also suffers from just being so goddamn enormous.  there's so much going on all the time and the stakes just have to keep going up.  DOFLAMINGO, YONKOU, ADMIRAL!!!!!  jesus it's so fucking much.
> 
> *when was one piece at its best?  when the main cast was completely removed from the world it had been occupying and its politics, moved them to a completely new and different place, and really scaled the scope down.  i know it's not likely to happen again but god i hope they get a one off adventure soon but it's not going to happen :*(


yea exactly. thats why i mentioned shabondy cause thats where i think that ended. story needs to focus a lot more on the all strawhats


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> you broke both of them???





Lord Genome said:


> how are you typeing


yep both

on screen keyboard wireless mouse. very slowly


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

god damn

get well soon nooz


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

smashed into a power pole laying down hidden in long grass on my motorbike. went flying 8 metres over the handlebars


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 2, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> how are you typeing



mario teaches dick typing


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> smashed into a power pole laying down hidden in long grass on my motorbike. went flying 8 metres over the handlebars



sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

get weel bruh


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 3, 2015)

i found the op chap disappointing after the promise of last weeks cliffhanger but really liked it due to fujitoras characterization. the more i think about this alliliance stuff the more i like it too. good way to keep awesome characters in the story without them actually joining the crew. hopefully later on well see some old favourites join the fray.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> kinda? i mean it always had this subtle hinting at something really dark and bad was gonna happen but those last 50 chapters were just bombshell after bombshell



I meant looking at pictures and reading the synopsis. Entering this I thought this would be a lighter work despite being familiar with Asano's work haha. And it just got darker and darker.

Almost like the opposite of REAL, which in the latest volumes has become an inspirational, more uplifting story.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2015)

hey Bilaal!

TWIM was the big one last December

I bet p-lou still hasn't picked it up!


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 6, 2015)

Should i read TWIM? I'll take your word over p-lou's


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 7, 2015)

Absolutely! p-lou also likes it, he just stopped reading it after a couple of volumes when the scans were still incomplete and there was no sign of it being ever finished.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 7, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> I bet p-lou still hasn't picked it up!



this is an accurate statement



Bilaal said:


> Should i read TWIM? I'll take your word over p-lou's


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2015)

[youtube]GSbkn6mCfXE[/youtube]


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eagElg8YnZY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mFuSjk7jv_M[/YOUTUBE]

oh shit!


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2015)

I would never do stuff like that. 

Anyways, Koisuru Natsu no Last Resort translation is almost complete.  Been a while since I touched a new visual novel, hopefully this won't disappoint.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 15, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> the more i think about this alliliance stuff the more i like it too. good way to keep awesome characters in the story without them actually joining the crew. hopefully later on well see some old favourites join the fray.



literally the only way to somewhat redeem spending so much time on the 8 million characters introduced in the colosseum.  won't be surprised if law pulls the same thing on him.

also ashes those are neat.  but fuck are people crazy.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh man, latest south park was so good. That shit has been pissing me off for a while on the net.(SJW and ridiculous PC)


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 17, 2015)

p-lou said:


> literally the only way to somewhat redeem spending so much time on the 8 million characters introduced in the colosseum.  won't be surprised if law pulls the same thing on him.
> 
> also ashes those are neat.  but fuck are people crazy.



i'm glad it ended up happening but a little conflicted on how it happened. i kinda wish luffy was just "yeah righto that's cool, you can do what the fuck you what if we need you we'll call you" rather than making a big deal of it.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 17, 2015)

i dunno.  luffy sorta has to be the buffoon and i guess oda wanted to tie in the whole THE PIRATE KING IS THE FREEST PERSON ON THE SEAS thing again.  i would have loved it if he had just completely ignored them and just talked to the crew while they went on and did the whole pledge thing.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2015)

only issue i have with the whole alliance thing is

besides bart, cavendish, sai and leo the dwarf

the rest weren't really fleshed out enough for me to be really invested in them


----------



## p-lou (Sep 23, 2015)

oh man! ta-nehisi coates is writing a black panther comic that comes out next year.  i'm not sure if he has any published fiction work, but i'm actually going to be excited for a comic release for a change!


----------



## p-lou (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh nooz bringing back a classic sig 

It makes me miss the old days a bit


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2015)

lol, sometimes I miss all those heated threads in this section

just the other day on another forum someone asked who's the best artist and I recalled that one thread where Kishi was voted that (was a 2chan troll?)


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

gotta drag out the classics occasionally. hows shit going anyway? got my awards ceremony in a little over a week


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> lol, sometimes I miss all those heated threads in this section
> 
> just the other day on another forum someone asked who's the best artist and I recalled that one thread where Kishi was voted that (was a 2chan troll?)



damn what a silly person its definitely GODA GODA GODA GODA


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> gotta drag out the classics occasionally.



man, taboo made that shit like, 5 or 6 years ago??

not sure if i have any of my old sets



> hows shit going anyway?



great!  super busy but not a lot for me to post about.



> got my awards ceremony in a little over a week



exiting!



Nuzzie said:


> damn what a silly person its definitely GODA GODA GODA GODA



fuck i remember when this shit was new


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

p-lou said:


> man, taboo made that shit like, 5 or 6 years ago??
> 
> not sure if i have any of my old sets



haha yeah. i opened up my old imageshack account for the first time in like 4 years and found tons of shit. neilita too 



> great!  super busy but not a lot for me to post about.







> fuck i remember when this shit was new




Yeah i remember vaguely, but don't remember the point in the series it became completely over the top. Shabondy?


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

some goober in the op section thinks Kureha is a transvestite


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> haha yeah. i opened up my old imageshack account for the first time in like 4 years and found tons of shit. neilita too
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i remember vaguely, but don't remember the point in the series it became completely over the top. Shabondy?



neilita is the best!

i think it started with shabondy and got out of control with impel down and marineford.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

also this forum's op section is abysmal


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

i wish i had something i've been reading or playing to ramble on about but i don't 

the only things i've really kept up with are op and critical role (a d&d game being played by somewhat famous voice actors. it's neat but sorta hard to talk about)

really want to get back to pillars and wl2 when the update comes out in the next few weeks.  but if things stay like they have been the last few months i probably won't have time.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

p-lou said:


> also this forum's op section is abysmal



i know but i'm pretty bored so i've been posting there 


as far as games go, for the first time in 3 years i'll have space to set my computer up at a desk and i can't wait. going to buy a new monitor and i think i might actually play some games. i thought couch gaming would be cool but mouse and keyboard can't be beat for a lot of things


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

you should go troll the crazy zoro fanbase there

they are ridiculous


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

and you gotta get back to some dirt 2!!!!


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

dirt 2 is completely dead   the new one is coming out which seems awesome but it makes me want to buy a proper wheel setup ($$$$)

i'm not going to lie i've been shitposting a bit. on nights i can't sleep and i stay up late my shitpost frequency really goes up


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

they're having this panel tournament over there and i've been surprised how much my views align with the general OL populace


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

gayn if you are around

what did you end up doing for college???


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

man it's been a long time since i thought about something like a favorite single panel in op


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

i miss gayn


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

and tb                             .


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

everytime i come here i end up being nostalgic about the old times and not enjoying the now enough


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

this place reminds me we've been internet pals for like, 8 years or some shit

it's nostalgic as fuck at times


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

yeah it's crazy

hopefully i get over to the US in June/July/August like i'm planning and we can have a few brews


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

if you make it then it's definitely happening


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

mates already got a car in montreal road trip on


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

just gotta save up like 10k first


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

i really hope you make it


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

i already have like, 2k sitting around for it (which is only going to pay for my flight  ) so when i start my new job making big money that should go up pretty quick. plus i'll be getting paid annual leave while there, so i won't be going on a boring adventure!


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> and tb                             .



tb when i first started being friends with him would be so happy

there's a teresa smiley on this forum



i miss him


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

i hope hes doing alright i never seem him on facebook anymore


----------



## p-lou (Sep 29, 2015)

i saw him like something on facebook today so he's alive i guess!

saw him playing some mmo shit on steam a month or so back


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

im shipping u 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so hard rn


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2015)

wait what happened to tb

and gayn


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> wait what happened to tb
> 
> and gayn



tb did have stuff going on a while ago that's not my business to talk about but i think that's why he disappeared a while back. haven't spoken to him in a while though

no idea what happened to gain


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> im shipping u 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so hard rn



is it your OTP???


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2015)

we need a group chat agian imo

my msn got hacked tho rip


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

wow is msn still alive????

there's always facebook or steam


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2015)

I got rid of my Facebook rip

Steam is possible doe


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 29, 2015)

i don't think i have you on steam what's your handle


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> is it your OTP???



my otp will always be cd x fang


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh UH that's a good question


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> my otp will always be cd x fang



i dunno how you can leave MdB out of that


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 30, 2015)

i get the feeling that mdb would sneer so hard at the mere concept of an otp or shipping in general that i would feel it over the internet


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 30, 2015)

Nuzzie

Mediafire Folder


----------



## Abigail (Sep 30, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> wow is msn still alive????


No, Skype took them over a year or two ago.

It's nowhere near as good without the ability for custom smilies. 

So much shitposting with them.


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> Nuzzie
> 
> Ukitake ain't dead.



doooone



Abigail said:


> No, Skype took them over a year or two ago.
> 
> It's nowhere near as good without the ability for custom smilies.
> 
> So much shitposting with them.



the end of an era


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2015)

i just saw the martian at the theater

I enjoyed it :3


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2015)

Got off my ass and read Dorohedoro v19. Now onto the final volume, series hasn't ended yet, but should only be a couple of chapters left.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2015)

Takashi Miike is doing a BotI movie:


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 5, 2015)

i think i'm going to wait until dorohedoro is finished. cause i keep having to reread the series cause i forget what the fuck has happened by the time new stuff comes out


----------



## Aldric (Oct 9, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Takashi Miike is doing a BotI movie:



man l read that as takashi miike is doing a boruto movie

l'd probably have watched it


----------



## Jirou (Oct 11, 2015)

Just read two new series: Gleipnir and Smokin' Parade. Both are interesting, imo. They're worth reading.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 14, 2015)

Well...


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

lololololol is that shit still a thing?  that's been in the rumor mill longer than the leo akira remake

and making avatar sequels lololololol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i get the feeling that mdb would sneer so hard at the mere concept of an otp or shipping in general that i would feel it over the internet



yeah he probably would

also I'm surprised you still ship that


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 14, 2015)

i was being facetious tbh


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

oh so in a total out of character move i've been watching the new(?) HANTAA X HANTAA animu

so i made it through the heaven's arena bit and....well i still feel the same i always had about it.  i really enjoyed the hunter's exam even if by the end it got a bit boring with the 'characters get in a pickle, gon comes up with (often silly) idea and bails everyone out.  the gon/killua dynamic is appealing but gets a bit boring for me.  leorio and kurapica being around help it a ton.

the RESCUE KILLUA stuff was dumb

there's such a lack of anything to the characters and the world that it just gets boring.

hisoka is still delightfully creepy

nen is dumb.  i hate it.  it turns in to a few good ideas for abilities and fights later.  but man.  i hate it.  THERE'S 4 TYPES OF NEN BUT THEY ALL HAVE VERY SPECIFIC NAMES OF TECHNIQUES AND THEN ONE TYPE HAS 6 SPECIFIC SUBTYPES AND BLAHBLAHBLAH

production values are on point though.  hisoka having that cool ass spanish music is great and the other characters' themes are good.

so yeah it's ok i guess and i get some of the appeal.  but i don't think i can make it through greed island again.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 14, 2015)

this gunnm movie is going to be a disaster of cyclopean proportions

scarlett johansson as alita

benedict cumberbacht is doc ido


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2015)

Can't be any worse then the SnK anime

Did you see Tomino making fun of Isayama aldric-kun


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2015)

Aldric said:


> this gunnm movie is going to be a disaster of cyclopean proportions
> 
> scarlett johansson as alita
> 
> benedict cumberbacht is doc ido



Say what now


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 14, 2015)

accept my steam friendo request gaynome


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

be friends of steam!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2015)

I thought I did wtf


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 14, 2015)

: kermit


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

lg plz learn to steam plz


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

oh yeah the new wl2 update came out

i wanna play........


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2015)

58 days ago I was online last week


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

plz learn to steam


----------



## p-lou (Oct 14, 2015)

probably have yourself set to be offline to friends when you log in


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2015)

Can we play castle crashers


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2015)

What's the hit thing on steam


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 14, 2015)

something that i can play on a shit laptop with keyboard and mouse control!


----------



## Aldric (Oct 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> Can't be any worse then the SnK anime
> 
> Did you see Tomino making fun of Isayama aldric-kun



who the fuck is tomino


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2015)

Aldric said:


> who the fuck is tomino



you better be joking you fucking frog


----------



## Aldric (Oct 15, 2015)

no l'm serious who's that

the owner of a famous pizza franchise? DO YOU GET IT TOMINO'S PIZZA HOOOONK

man l'm getting old


----------



## p-lou (Oct 15, 2015)

fangy just making up names and shit again?


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Aldric said:


> no l'm serious who's that
> 
> the owner of a famous pizza franchise? DO YOU GET IT TOMINO'S PIZZA HOOOONK
> 
> man l'm getting old



nah you have to be bullshitting me here


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

still don't know


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Noozie koon pls go


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

you sound like those homos in the OL convo fang


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

The hell is OL noozie koon?


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

ohara library


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2015)

My computer crashed rip


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

i thought you just couldn't bear to say goodbye


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> ohara library



I don't read One Piece any more for years now why the fuck would I go there Noozie


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> I don't read One Piece any more for years now why the fuck would I go there Noozie



i dunno

i just said you sounded like them

cause you did


----------



## Aldric (Oct 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> nah you have to be bullshitting me here



never heard of him sorry

l see he apparently worked on some sort of show called gumdan or something? must have been a pretty big name 50 years ago


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Nuzzie said:


> i dunno
> 
> i just said you sounded like them
> 
> cause you did



I don't know about that

I think its in your head



Aldric said:


> never heard of him sorry
> 
> l see he apparently worked on some sort of show called gumdan or something? must have been a pretty big name 50 years ago



Aldric koooooooooooooooon the frog is out of the bag now


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> I don't know about that
> 
> I think its in your head



God Movement will confirm


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Bout' to confirm my foot in your ass syndrome 

Wombat style


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2015)

Is gundam some underground cult show

Seems interesting


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Gaynome are you in this too


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in this thread yes


----------



## Aldric (Oct 15, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> Is gundam some underground cult show
> 
> Seems interesting



it's a peculiar name for sure

is it a story about fighting beavers who build dams with guns? sounds pretty awesome actually


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Ur wit is boundless Alldick


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

Aldric said:


> it's a peculiar name for sure
> 
> is it a story about fighting beavers who build dams with guns? sounds pretty awesome actually



wasn't there an animorphs book about this

i think it was the shitty one that had a civil war diary in it as well


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

There's a little bit less joy here every time I come


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 16, 2015)

Aldric said:


> it's a peculiar name for sure
> 
> is it a story about fighting beavers who build dams with guns? sounds pretty awesome actually



that's actually the newest gundam show


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2015)

Aldric said:


> this gunnm movie is going to be a disaster of cyclopean proportions
> 
> scarlett johansson as alita
> 
> benedict cumberbacht is doc ido



I think she's going to be busy playing Motoko or whatever her whitewashed equivalent will be called in the GitS movie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Well...



James Cameron has been pushing to make a Battle Angel Alita movie for over a decade. He loves the manga so who knows, could be decent.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2015)

Aldick kun


----------



## Aldric (Oct 19, 2015)

hello fangy


----------



## Aldric (Oct 19, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> I think she's going to be busy playing Motoko or whatever her whitewashed equivalent will be called in the GitS movie.



l wonder if they're going for a full CG alita like what initial talks implied

l honestly don't see any actress doing her justice tbh


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2015)

How have you been


----------



## Aldric (Oct 19, 2015)

l'm doing ok

you?


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm             alright


----------



## p-lou (Oct 19, 2015)

Aldric said:


> l honestly don't see any actress doing her justice tbh



Throwing out how much I love the character,  just hearing a voice will be weird to me


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 19, 2015)

p-lou what was that play the Colts tried to do? lmao



Aldric said:


> l wonder if they're going for a full CG alita like what initial talks implied



Interesting, don't recall reading about this. By full CG they mean something from scratch without motion capture? And only her and the movie would be a mix like Avatar?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 19, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> p-lou what was that play the Colts tried to do? lmao



Completely dumb bullshit. It's inexplicable. 



> Interesting, don't recall reading about this. By full CG they mean something from scratch without motion capture? And only her and the movie would be a mix like Avatar?



Iirc Alita herself was going to be all cgi based off a real actress. But that's been years ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2015)

When was the last time the Colts won against the Pats? Last couple of years have been boring, predictable when it comes to this matchup.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 22, 2015)

I want the new chapter of HIMEGOTO - JUUKYUUSAI NO SEIFUKU already


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 22, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Well...



Sounds like it's going to be like that new Fantastic Four movie all over again.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 26, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> When was the last time the Colts won against the Pats? Last couple of years have been boring, predictable when it comes to this matchup.



Shit I don't have any clue. 2009 or 2010 maybe? I'm so done with football right now and my memory is shit.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 26, 2015)

So fo4 is out in a few weeks, I haven't played mgsv or witcher 3 and I never finished pillars or started a new wl2 game after its new update

I'm the worst at liking video games


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you seen the leaked Fo4 footages? Some of the gifs are hilarious.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## p-lou (Nov 3, 2015)

i'm not really keeping up close with everything coming out for it.  i want to avoid the hype train as much as i can.  i wouldn't be buying it for at least 6 months anyway.

still really concerned with the dialogue though...


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2015)

It looks like a PS2 game


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 3, 2015)

ur mum looks like a ps2 game m8


----------



## Aldric (Nov 5, 2015)

wow looks like an exciting and novel type of game

some sort of shooting game where you see the action through the eyes of your character? such a simple and elegant idea, l wonder why no one else thought of it before

and that post apocalyptic universe, that daring art direction... l'm glad creativity is still the backbone of this industry


----------



## Aldric (Nov 5, 2015)

do you get it it's sarcasm FAAAART


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

We get it Aldric koon


----------



## Aldric (Nov 5, 2015)

it's supposed to be understood as the opposite of what's actually written, the humor comes from the concealment of the author's real opinion

are you sure everyone gets it l can explain it further l have all night


----------



## Aldric (Nov 5, 2015)

what this all means is that fallout is shit


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

Now I'm enlightened


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2015)

More caustic then usual tbh


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 14, 2015)

So it seems you can shit up your character a lot in the maker section in Fallout 4. I never played a Fallout game before but this seems good enough for my interest. 

[YOUTUBE]ZbyL-o6h8A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2015)

good stuff


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 20, 2015)

Man why didn't I find this sooner


----------



## David (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy cow!

Guts and co reached Elfheim!


----------



## Sesha (Dec 1, 2015)

Shigeru Mizuki passed away yesterday at age 93. RIP



αshɘs said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> Guts and co reached Elfheim!



Berserk is finally getting somewhere. While HxH is on its nth 1-year+ hiatus, and Bastard!! is still dead.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 1, 2015)

freejavhot said:


> Stop being lazy plou kun



not lazy, busy!!

and whose dupe is this?



αshɘs said:


> good stuff



that's pretty damn awesome



Scarecrow Red said:


> Man why didn't I find this sooner



cool!  i don't think it was ever released in english.

also, i know i'm like over a week late, but happy birthday!



αshɘs said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> Guts and co reached Elfheim!



the world is gonna end

i haven't read berserk in maybe 5 years.  how many chapters have there been?  15?


----------



## p-lou (Dec 1, 2015)

also i did pirate fo4 to play a bit

played about 13 hours and i think i'm done.  just running around shooting stuff and finding places.  but man questing and talking to people is just ughh.  i hate this type of criticism but it doesn't _feel_ like fallout.

so i responded by putting a little time in morrowind and ordering a physical copy.  this is my fucking zen game i swear.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2015)

It'll take half a year or more for decent mods for FO4 to make it fun

I'm playing the shit again out of New Vegas in the mean while


----------



## p-lou (Dec 1, 2015)

there's no fixing the fucking dialogue.  there's a mod that actually shows what you'll actually say but it still doesn't really fix the problem.

don't get me wrong, there's actually quite a bit of fun stuff there.  but man it doesn't satisfy me the way i want a fallout game to.  and i guess that's not all the game's fault and i really haven't spent that much time with it.

and you should play the shit out of nv because it's the fucking tits.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 2, 2015)

p-lou said:


> so i responded by putting a little time in morrowind and ordering a physical copy.  this is my fucking zen game i swear.



Got my dvd with morrowind on it. It's a fucking stream installer. Soooooo mad.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 2, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> Guts and co reached Elfheim!



too bad we're already wasting our time with some fight against fucking scarecrows


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 12, 2015)

Happy birthday p-lou!


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2015)

Happy birthday Wombat kun!


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

Do we have a Fire Brigade thread?

It's from the creator of Soul Eater.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Dec 25, 2015)

Hallu and happy holidays!

Just discovered Honey and Clover before Christmas break and I'm in love with the show. Recommendation similar to this is highly recommended.


----------



## Gain (Dec 27, 2015)

Merry belated Christmas ya'll

I still haven't seen Star Wars is it any good?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 28, 2015)

Merry belated Christmas! Been sick the entire holidays so far, ugh.



Aldric said:


> too bad we're already wasting our time with some fight against fucking scarecrows



And of course he goes on hiatus till summer too...



Gain said:


> Merry belated Christmas ya'll
> 
> I still haven't seen Star Wars is it any good?



I thought it was a bit safe and familiar, but liked it. JJ did well with the script I think, which I heard came together very late. A good start for this trilogy. Curious how  Rian Johnson will manage the next two. Interesting pick that's for sure.

edit: Colin Trevorrow is doing the third.


----------



## Gain (Dec 31, 2015)

Saw it

6/10

Phantom Menace was better


----------



## Gain (Dec 31, 2015)

i still want that alita movie

The Last Guardian always had a hundredfold chance of getting an actual release than it but i'm still hopeful


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 1, 2016)

hope everyone had a mean xmas and new years : )


----------



## Gain (Jan 2, 2016)

Nuzzie   !


----------



## Aldric (Jan 3, 2016)

merry belated christmas and happy new year friends


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy new years everyone!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

So this convo used to be active eh


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2016)

Cincinnati

Minnesota

holy fuck hahahahaha

I don't know which loss was worse


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Yo ashes why do I barely see you in manga threads if you're (or were) a convo regular


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

zaru, how can you post in the olc and think being a regular in a convo necessitates being a regular in the section the convo belongs to 

most of those guys wouldn't post in the ol if someone paid them


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> zaru, how can you post in the olc and think being a regular in a convo necessitates being a regular in the section the convo belongs to
> 
> most of those guys wouldn't post in the ol if someone paid them



The OLC isn't the norm though


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

I never seen you in convo threads before Zaruitler


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been here and there


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

As expected of our Stasi trained former moderator


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> As expected of our Stasi trained former moderator



And yet I somehow completely missed that this section had an active one for quite a while


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

What you should do is give me larger avatar rights


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

So we can see  in 175x350 glory?

And why do people (sample size 2) keep asking ME for avatar rights


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Because I want it and seeing kusoge tier sub-human ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with 2014 join dates have it makes me salty


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Well time to open Photoshop and hard-mode the art contests section


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

No thanks

Just call in your favor Zarubbels


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Even muds have to work for the HUEG size, Fang


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't believe one lick of that


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

It's true
All of it


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Zaru please
Its not working


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Unless you're talking about 175x250 which mods DO get by default


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

You know what I'm talking about


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think there even IS a mod with a 175x350 ava


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Zaru you know what must be done


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

This time I really don't


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Then you can't post Kobeni


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> Then you can't post Kobeni



Call the cops



Tomorrow I'm getting a new laptop but it's Lenovo
How fucked am I

Also, started reading anything interesting lately?


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

>laptops

Also you are Benio tier now


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> >laptops



I already have a gaymen PC, a tablet, a smartphone, consoles, handhelds and an AI-driven sentient nanomachine buttplug, so why not also buy a new laptop



Fang said:


> Also you are Benio tier now


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

She is literally worst girl


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2016)

This is more activity this convo has seen in months


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

And you jinked it Gaynome


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> She is literally worst girl


I never disagreed


Lord Genome said:


> This is more activity this convo has seen in months


A whole page


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Or did you


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> Or did you


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't involve my daughteru in this


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

That's a cute daughteru you got there

Would be a shame if something

Happened

To

Her


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2016)

Fang said:


> And you jinked it Gaynome



id never


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

Back off from her Krauty


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Make me


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll lock you in a room 24/7 with Xin as your only companion 

And Mahouka will play 24/7 from start to finish in a constant never ending loop


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

That might be your PERSONAL hell, but you'll have to be more creative with me


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

It will be your hell too


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Enough bantz for today, good night


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2016)

You can't sleep until I get my big ava Zaruhoffa


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> This is more activity this convo has seen in months



to be fair me just posting and talking to myself shouldn't really count as active


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> Merry belated Christmas! Been sick the entire holidays so far, ugh.



hope you're feeling better !



> I thought it was a bit safe and familiar, but liked it. JJ did well with the script I think, which I heard came together very late. A good start for this trilogy. Curious how  RianJohnson will manage the next two. Interesting pick that's for sure.



agreed.  it felt very much like 'omg we're so sorry'.  it was borderline pandering at points but goddammit i don't care.  it hit so many good points that the original trilogy did and the expanded universe did that i don't care.  very solid, enjoyable and fun.



Gain said:


> Saw it
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Phantom Menace was better



nah girl.  even as a prequel apologist i can't agree with that.  i think you could edit and cut phantom menace to be about as good, but this is a much better attempt to retell and recreate what the first movie did.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2016)

oh and ffix to pc?  i don't care if it's a shit port.  i'm going to buy it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

p-lou said:


> oh and ffix to pc?  i don't care if it's a shit port.  i'm going to buy it.



Is EVERY FF game coming to PC at this point


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2016)

As sad as Laidlaw leaving Valve is, it's not surprising and I hope he can write some good stuff now.



Zaru said:


> Yo ashes why do I barely see you in manga threads if you're (or were) a convo regular



Because I don't really read manga anymore. Waiting for Dorohedoro to finish. Maybe SnK. Might look at OP again. And REAL. And that's it. There's nothing to discuss. Every thread is series specific and even if a generic debate or list thread came up, there's nothing to add to it anymore. Those got old years ago.



p-lou said:


> hope you're feeling better !



Yeah, I'm fine now, though my left is still ringing. Had some nasty throat inflammation, which went over to my left ear.

Also, I was wrong, Rian Johnson is only doing the second, Colin Trevorrow (Jurassic World) is doing the third. That's definitely a safer pick than Johnson. Not that I think they would have broken new grounds anyway...

I mean Marvel employes all kinds of directors, fans get excited then we hear these stories about arguments in the background and Marvel wanting to control them and sometimes they exit before production.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2016)

Give me 175x275 ava rights Zarubbla


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> Because I don't really read manga anymore. Waiting for Dorohedoro to finish. Maybe SnK. Might look at OP again. And REAL. And that's it. There's nothing to discuss. Every thread is series specific and even if a generic debate or list thread came up, there's nothing to add to it anymore. Those got old years ago.



So you basically grew out of it
I'll hold out until TPP takes it from us 



Fang said:


> Give me 175x275 ava rights Zarubbla


>275
What even


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2016)

TPP           ?


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> So you basically grew out of it
> I'll hold out until TPP takes it from us
> 
> 
> ...



Give it to me you fucking Australian 

>TPP

Haven't touched it in months


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

Fang said:


> >TPP
> 
> Haven't touched it in months





The trade pact, not the game


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2016)

That's like months old news too


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2016)

Years old, but it's not getting any better 

They may take our doujins but they'll never take our illegally scanned mangos


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2016)

Nothing will change with TPP


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2016)

Do the Pats always have to be the endgame for the AFC? Might as well just default start them at the conference finals. What a boring ass shit conference.


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2016)

Fuck the Patriots

I wanted my Chiefs to win


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 25, 2016)

Peyton might get another SB spanking.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> Peyton might get another SB spanking.



Or maybe not.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 24, 2016)

hi friends

i miss you all

lots of love

xoxoxo

p-lou


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 24, 2016)

Plou

Love u more

Lg


----------



## p-lou (Mar 24, 2016)

lllllllllllggggggggggggggg


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2016)

Almost as slow as the Gundam convo

Almost


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 25, 2016)

hey ploooooouuuuuu:swoon:


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2016)

holy fucking shit, I could finally log in. what a pain in the ass it has been. Several password resets, clearing cache, trying different browsers and devices and even making a fucking dupe, but nothing, until today. as a last ditch effort decided to copy paste the user name from the password change email instead of copy pasting it from here: ,so  instead of just αshɘs

lol

no idea if this was it what fixed it

_Dearest NF,
We are experiencing cache issues. That means you are probably having issues logging in. To fix this issue, be sure to click 'remember me' when trying to log in.

Your friends,
The Narutoforums Staff_

how about you fucking fucks fix this already!



if that was the issue that is


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2016)

a look at ScarJo as the Major





> Rupert Sanders (“Snow White And the Huntsman”) is directing the anime adaption, with lensing taking place in Wellington, New Zealand. Paramount Pictures will release the film in the U.S. on March 31, 2017. Press release details below.
> 
> The film, which is based on the famous Kodansha Comics manga series of the same name, written and illustrated by Masamune Shirow, is produced by Avi Arad (“THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 1 & 2,” “IRON MAN”), Ari Arad (“GHOST RIDER: SPIRIT OF VENGEANCE”), and Steven Paul (“GHOST RIDER: SPIRIT OF VENGEANCE”). Michael Costigan (“PROMETHEUS”), Tetsu Fujimura (“TEKKEN”), Mitsuhisa Ishikawa, whose animation studio Production I.G produced the Japanese "GHOST IN THE SHELL” film and television series, and Jeffrey Silver (“EDGE OF TOMORROW,” “300”) will executive produce.
> 
> Based on the internationally-acclaimed sci-fi property, “GHOST IN THE SHELL” follows the Major, a special ops, one-of-a-kind human-cyborg hybrid, who leads the elite task force Section 9. Devoted to stopping the most dangerous criminals and extremists, Section 9 is faced with an enemy whose singular goal is to wipe out Hanka Robotic’s advancements in cyber technology.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 15, 2016)

rofl jesus that's awful.  glad you figured it out!

and i guess scarjo can be the major i dunno

i wonder if it'll be more like the manga or more like sac


----------



## p-lou (Apr 15, 2016)

hope you're doing well

as you can see you clearly have not missed anything here lol


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2016)

p-lou said:


> i wonder if it'll be more like the manga or more like sac



It'll be weird no matter what you compare it to


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 15, 2016)

I have faith

I'm immune to disappointment


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> I'm immune to disappointment



What's life like with that superpower


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm fine and yeah activity around here hasn't been great. Hope everyone's doing ok. 

What's going on in OP? Haven't read it since the end of last arc.

Cameron announced yet another Avatar sequel. The 2nd isn't out yet and isn't coming for years, yet he wants to go up to 5 lol. Can't believe he passed BAA to Rodriguez.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 17, 2016)

the whole point of avatar was that it was a big fancy tech demo.  no idea what he's thinking about doing with it but don't really care.

op continues to be meh.  basic thing is that strawhats meet up with law's crew on an island on a giant elephant's back inhabited by animal people like bepo and pekoms.  they have a run in with kaido's #2 (with a BILLION BERRY BOUNTY) and he fucks their shit up.  animal people and samurai have some connection.  the kid samurai is actually the son of a dead noble that was on roger's ship and he and luffy have some sort of mcguffin ability hear stuff or something.  i think roger was alluded to have something like this before.  turns out there are 4 poneglyphs that are needed to point you to one piece (i know it's been forever since that was mentioned!).  animal peeps have one and the 3 pre-skip yonkou have one each or something.  so they're planning a showdown with kaido for his.

while all this happens sanji is apparently the son of a noble assassin family and conscripted to an arranged marriage with one of big mom's daughters and he's kidnapped by capone who works for her.  so the crew is splitting up.  luffy and a few are going to save sanji from big mom.  zoro and law are going to wano to get ready for kaido. and one of the animal dude is going to find marco because they want him to help with kaido or something? i dunno.

oh and there's a new shichibukai that's a fake whitebeard jr or something.

oh and vivi is back.

it's been ok i guess.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2016)

p-lou said:


> the whole point of avatar was that it was a big fancy tech demo.  no idea what he's thinking about doing with it but don't really care.



The 3d hype is already back where it belongs so it's not like it can stand on tech alone at this point


----------



## p-lou (Apr 18, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The 3d hype is already back where it belongs so it's not like it can stand on tech alone at this point



which is why i don't have any idea what they think they can do with this as a series.  i mean, did they really think it was more than a tech showcase?

this mother fucker made t2 so maybe there's something there, but i don't know what it could be.  there's certainly nothing in the first movie worth remembering.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 19, 2016)

I can see Cameron trying to make 2 (and well, the rest, since he plans to shoot them at the same time like Jackson did LoTR) a case for HFR. Ang Lee also has some crazy 4K 3D 120fps project coming (not sure theaters are even equipped with projectors for that lol). Hobbit failed to sell the crowd on it, so maybe this will. But that's still just one movie. But three more after that?

Also, Bleach still hasn't ended?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> I can see Cameron trying to make 2 (and well, the rest, since he plans to shoot them at the same time like Jackson did LoTR) a case for HFR. Ang Lee also has some crazy 4K 3D 120fps project coming (not sure theaters are even equipped with projectors for that lol). Hobbit failed to sell the crowd on it, so maybe this will. But that's still just one movie. But three more after that?


Hobbit was already weird for the audience, how the fuck is 120 going to work?
Most people are too "used" to cinematic sub-30 fps for movies.


αshɘs said:


> Also, Bleach still hasn't ended?



We should be getting there. Unless Kubo pulls ANOTHER group of villains out of his arse


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> What's life like with that superpower



Everythings ok at worst


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2016)

woah

I need to get used to this


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

You will


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2016)

media tag doesn't seem to work fully. Can't cancel out of it, have to hit 'previous' to get out, also it kept on loading forever when I put in a YT link. But I saw it recognized the YT link, just didn't load.

edit: same goes for the image tag


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2016)

But at least the cache issue seems to be fixed!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2016)

wait a minute


I see with YT, it auto-embeds it. No manually added tags needed. Nice.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 25, 2016)

O that's cool

Idk there's some neat things with it


----------



## p-lou (Apr 25, 2016)

i'm too old for this shit i'm so confused


----------



## p-lou (Apr 25, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> wait a minute
> 
> 
> I see with YT, it auto-embeds it. No manually added tags needed. Nice.



i mean yeah those are two pretty big names but you better come out with a little bit more than your name and like 6 pieces of concept art for a kickstarter


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2016)

They completely blew that pitch. Its like he didn't learn anything at all from his wife's failed KS or Daikatana's marketing.

also



can this just die please


----------



## p-lou (Apr 27, 2016)

lol that shit's been going on for about 10 years.  it's never gonna happen.

at least we don't hear about the leo akira movie anymore.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2016)

would prefer an anime adaptation tbh.

But no. Instead we get the same recycled highschool harem light novels


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Still life in here?


----------



## Sesha (May 2, 2016)

p-lou said:


> lol that shit's been going on for about 10 years.  it's never gonna happen.
> 
> at least we don't hear about the leo akira movie anymore.



It's happening, though. They have a director, a script, casting is underway. Storyboards, sets, pre-vis, etc. has been done for ages.

Akira is never happening, same with Evangelion. Though maybe if GitS and Battle Angel do well we'll have more to look forward to. Imagine, Dorohedoro by Brett Ratner, or Zetman by Brian Singer.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

good morning


----------



## Aldric (May 4, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> They completely blew that pitch. Its like he didn't learn anything at all from his wife's failed KS or Daikatana's marketing.
> 
> also
> 
> ...



-character's called Yoko von der Rasierklinge clearly mixed japanese/german
-cast a white girl, a black girl and a latina for the role

why hasn't hollywood been carpet bombed yet


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 6, 2016)

Is there any good alternative to ? Doesn't allow you to keep track of any series not being published (Manhwa and webcomics).


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

p-lou said:


> rofl jesus that's awful.  glad you figured it out!
> 
> and i guess scarjo can be the major i dunno
> 
> i wonder if it'll be more like the manga or more like sac


You are awesome man

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## p-lou (May 7, 2016)

Bet a $5 superfecta today on the Kentucky derby. Got the right horses. Wrong order. Would have won $2500.

Should have boxed it


----------



## p-lou (May 7, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> You are awesome man


Thank you. Please tell everyone you know.


----------



## p-lou (May 7, 2016)

p-lou said:


> Bet a $5 superfecta today on the Kentucky derby. Got the right horses. Wrong order. Would have won $2500.
> 
> Should have boxed it


Or not cuz it would have been a $120 bet


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

p-lou said:


> Thank you. Please tell everyone you know.


I will

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

Also good morning everyone

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2016)

You guys still watching GoT?


----------



## p-lou (May 25, 2016)

yeah!  haven't watched this week's ep yet but had a bit spoiled herpa derpa

way more invested and interested in the 4 episodes i've seen than most everything in season 5.  i haven't finished adwd, but it seems like the show has finally owned the HEY WE'RE SOMETHING DIFFERENT LET'S DO SOME SHIT and took it in a better direction.  unlike what they did with a few other things, like um, say ros.

actually decided to give fo4 a bit of a chance.  there's some good things to latch on to and still trying to figure out how to play it.  i haven't spent a lot of time with the settlement building, but i'm super undecided on it.  it seems like the thing i should get super into and love, but my initial reaction to playing a little with it seems like it might be rubbish and i should say fuck it and do the other parts of the game.  dunno yet.


----------



## αshɘs (May 26, 2016)

Precisely. It's not like GRRM is going to finish this anytime soon and an adaptation doesn't have to stick to the source material strictly, so why not? Season's been good so far. Wonder what you think after ep 5. 

Also, haven't followed the playoffs much, but seems like OKC decided to show up at the best time.


----------



## p-lou (May 26, 2016)

yeah just haven't had time to get to it.  will let you know when i do.



αshɘs said:


> Also, haven't followed the playoffs much, but seems like OKC decided to show up at the best time.



yeah.  it seems like having two of the 5 best players in the world can make you pretty good.  still wouldn't count gsw out, but as an impartial viewer really kinda excited okc decided to show up like they have for the playoffs.


----------



## Gain (May 28, 2016)

who still reads manga?


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2016)

Has Dorohedoro ended yet?


----------



## p-lou (May 29, 2016)

Gain said:


> who still reads manga?



lol i really kind of miss it.

still read one piece every week.  that counts as something, yeah?


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 13, 2016)

this new forum stuff is pretty different....


not bad


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2016)

wow the Cavs actually did it


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 22, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> wow the Cavs actually did it


I wonder what America would think if Toronto Raptors won a championship.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2016)

Gotta say, this season finale was preeeetty good


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> I wonder what America would think if Toronto Raptors won a championship.



ehh probably not much. the blue jays have won the world series before so it wouldn't be that big of a deal. 



αshɘs said:


> Gotta say, this season finale was preeeetty good



was really happy with this season. even though show jon has been an absolute shit show of a leader and commander it makes it a little less satisfying. speaking of....where the fuck is ghost?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> wow the Cavs actually did it



pretty goddamn incredible. lebron cannot be human.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2016)

i know everyone goes on about how weird it is seeing the stark kids all grown up and everything already...but i'm also re-watching season 2 with the gf and it's suuuuuuuper jarring watching both at the same time. even jon and dany look incredibly different.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 29, 2016)

im most taken aback by bran. he's grown up to look pretty weird


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jul 7, 2016)

Gain said:


> who still reads manga?



Yeah, I've been in a burn out toward manga in the past few months, comics as well. I just feel like reading old series like The Question and Doom Patrol, and the only recent stuff I can say I'm sometimes reading is Jojolion.


----------



## Fang (Aug 10, 2016)

Dead


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2016)

Cristoph Waltz in talks to play Ido


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2016)

SJWs and tumblr fatties were complaining that Ghost in the Complex cast is too "white washed"


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow, Bleach actually ended


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2016)

It ended for me 5 years ago when I dropped it


----------



## p-lou (Sep 22, 2016)

2 years later and barely halfway through this. not even sure if the rules are the same lol

we keep finding the bar and managing to lower it. good job, everyone!


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2016)

P-Wombat


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2016)

Why does she have a black lesbian lover?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2016)

p-lou said:


> 2 years later and barely halfway through this. not even sure if the rules are the same lol
> 
> we keep finding the bar and managing to lower it. good job, everyone!


let's make it even lower next year


----------



## Gain (Mar 1, 2017)

p-lou said:


> 2 years later and barely halfway through this. not even sure if the rules are the same lol
> 
> we keep finding the bar and managing to lower it. good job, everyone!



It will pick up steam once we actually read manga again






Scarecrow Red said:


> Yeah, I've been in a burn out toward manga in the past few months, comics as well. I just feel like reading old series like The Question and Doom Patrol, and the only recent stuff I can say I'm sometimes reading is Jojolion.



I haven't even kept up with Dorohedoro man

Hope you're still alive btw


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 2, 2017)

what happened to this thread? I couldn't open it until now


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, not sure what was up. Took too long.

Also, Masaaki Yuasa is doing a Devilman anime. What?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2017)

Isn't there a new Rurouni Kenishin arc coming back?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2017)

So I just found out that the reason why Highschool of the Dead stopped is caused the writer died.

Huh.

That's funny.



αshɘs said:


> Yeah, not sure what was up. Took too long.
> 
> Also, Masaaki Yuasa is doing a Devilman anime. What?



Netflix is alright, man. Good shit.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 17, 2017)

Gain said:


> I haven't even kept up with Dorohedoro man
> 
> Hope you're still alive btw



Yes I am. Just being busy with real-life in the past years, due of joining college for the second time and studying Japanese, but I'm still able taking time to see old friends.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2017)

Been a while. Sup?

Lately got an urge to pick up OP again. Also, I see Dorohedoro still isn't finished... It was supposed to end years ago.


----------



## Fang (Jun 30, 2017)

Is Aldric still alive


----------



## p-lou (Jul 3, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> Been a while. Sup?
> 
> Lately got an urge to pick up OP again. Also, I see Dorohedoro still isn't finished... It was supposed to end years ago.



hey! this thread keeps burning through posts

not sure where you stopped, but op has been pretty damn good since dressrosa ended 



Fang said:


> Is Aldric still alive



yeah probably. think i saw him post something at npc last time i was over there.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah, it was end of Dressrosa, Kaido's appearance. Has Oda talked about the end btw or will Shueisha have him write this till eternity?


----------



## p-lou (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't think so. I don't pay too much attention to manga as an industry anymore, but I would assume they will force One Piece out of him until the day he dies.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2017)

Valve announces a new game and of course it's a Dota card game hahaha


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2017)

Mobas are gay


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

So, anyone else really miss Toriko ?

Cause I do. A crying shame how the GW was rushed and most of that final chapter, oi vey.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2017)

Never cared for it fam


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Fang said:


> Never cared for it fam



How can you not care about shit like BB Corn, Gourmet Casino or Century Soup 

I mean, the IGO HQ is a giant tray, you gotta give the man props for just going all in.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

So Togashi is taking a break exactly after 10 chapters.

Again.

He claims he'll return in 2017 but......who the fuck trusts Togashi ?

I don't even get how there's any fans of the series left when he strings along an arc like this for so long. Christ this isn't even about getting to the Dark Continent but about pretending to get there and it's still going on since 2012.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 31, 2017)

lol


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 7, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So, anyone else really miss Toriko ?


Pre-skip Toriko was golden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> Pre-skip Toriko was golden



I wish Shima never bothered with the Neo shit and just had Bishokukai stay the bad guys. Instead he gutted them down to almost nothing, in favour of a villain group wherein all those characters they took over ended up doing absolutely nothing.

And fucking Christ the whole "oh this random Elephant is here, guess it's in my main course now" shit. I mean come the fuck on >_>


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2017)

Not sure why Alcon thought throwing $150m at a Blade Runner sequel would make financial sense, but fuck, it was worth it. 

Also, still haven't picked up OP, but maybe next week. Maybe.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 2, 2017)

Is the new blade runner good? I completely forgot about it.

One Piece has been pretty decent still. I'm also at the point where I don't keep up with it I'll never get back to it again lol.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2017)

Absolutely. It's great. It's long and takes its time, but never felt bored. Has an engaging plot, is well acted, respect its predecessor and has incredible visuals. The OST can't live up to Vangelis, but that was probably expected. Sad it bomb, but that comes with the IP I guess lol.


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2017)

Are there any mangas out there besides DB that really explores the concept of alien life? Little green men from mars, roswell greys, xenomorphs, collective conscious fungi, insectoids or etc. 

None of that catgirl bullshit.


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just found out that the reason why Highschool of the Dead stopped is caused the writer died.



wait.. was he still alive when Triage X was airing?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Gain (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Sesha (Dec 9, 2017)

Watching that I felt like my soul was being ripped out.


----------



## Gain (Dec 13, 2017)

...still going to see it though


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2017)

To Love Ru & Black Cat author starts a new manga.


----------



## Katou (Dec 16, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> To Love Ru & Black Cat author starts a new manga.


I have high expectations  


they're not gonna let go the pink hair heroine i see


----------



## MO (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 23, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> Are there any mangas out there besides DB that really explores the concept of alien life? Little green men from mars, roswell greys, xenomorphs, collective conscious fungi, insectoids or etc.
> 
> None of that catgirl bullshit.




The closest thing would be Ghost Hunt.


It’s more paranormal investigation and to show how an urban legend can be explained by proper investing and technology.

It’s not the most action packed anime but I found the premise interesting despite me not being the intended target audience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## D (Dec 23, 2017)

Whitebeard said:


> Pre-skip Toriko was golden



Toriko was golden all the way up until the final part of the final arc

The whole gourmet world thing gave us a ton of great world building, interesting characters introduced and amazing fights

The only let down was Acacia and the whole Neo thing, the 8 kings who had been hyped up pretty much the entire series were turned into some side things as God and Acacia overshadowed them (though GOD also had a ton of build up to be fair)


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> The closest thing would be Ghost Hunt.
> 
> 
> It’s more paranormal investigation and to show how an urban legend can be explained by proper investing and technology.
> ...


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 1, 2018)

I see a dead thread so I'll kick it while it's down 



Yagami1211 said:


> To Love Ru & Black Cat author starts a new manga.


I had no idea this was a thing


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

This seems like a suitable place for me to release my anger


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*[Shitpost barrage Incoming]*​


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Servant, Kiyohime. Even though I look like this, I'm a Berserker you know? I'll be in your care, Master.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*I don't like this... My stomach feels all hot again... I feel like I'm about to breathe fire.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Looks like I'm one step closer to a dragon.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*I seem to have ended up looking like a dragon.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Master, please, don't tell lies to me as I am now okay? It'll make me feel like eating you...ufufufufu*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Fuu...even though we don't have much time......I guess it can't be helped*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*I will exterminate all of the liars who ran from me.Tenshin, Kasyou Zanmai!*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Lord White Wolf... Our promise... I couldn't protect it... I'm... sorry...*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Ohh, my dear White Wolf has gone away again...*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*Victory brings me no joy. it saddens me to cause pain.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*My, what's wrong? Gekirin is not something that you should touch.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*You're such a pain. Do you want to get burned so badly?*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

**Giggles*... Watch out I'm about to get serious.*


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

*[Shipost Barrage End]*​


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2018)

hmmm


----------



## Blacku (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Jan 6, 2018)

kiyohime is a very underage yandere dragon


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2018)

I miss when this used to just be the DSPV FC sekrit convo thread


----------



## Katou (Feb 22, 2018)

αshɘs said:


>


ulala ~


----------



## p-lou (Feb 25, 2018)

αshɘs said:


>



man i haven't read berserk since like, 2011? whenever miura ripped off a bunch of classic european paintings and left for a break.



Fang said:


> I miss when this used to just be the DSPV FC sekrit convo thread



rip dspv. in like, what, 2010?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2018)

I just hope he doesn't take a break this time. I want to see this through between Guts and Caska. Only read it here and there these last years, but this has my interest.


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 29, 2018)

Berserk's pacing has been really good lately, perfect time to pick it up again


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2018)

p-lou said:


> rip dspv. in like, what, 2010?



Along with Dio/Implosion, Sylar, and what not.

"No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) allowed FC" good times


----------



## Amol (Jun 12, 2018)

Where is One Punch Man now? 
I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2018)

Shit 

Last manga I read was Jojolion

Is Battle Angel Alita still ongoing? 

How about Vagabond?


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 15, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Is Battle Angel Alita still ongoing?


Didn't this end in the 90s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2018)

They actually have a Part 3


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2018)

Amol said:


> Where is One Punch Man now?
> I can't seem to find it.


under akhibara tv channel


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Shit
> 
> Last manga I read was Jojolion
> 
> ...



Vagabond has been on Hiatus since like....2014?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

@Araragi please move this thread to the Akihabara Novel Corner.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2018)

Dorohedoro is getting an anime adaptation: the series

The bigger news is that it actually ended this September. 5 years after the announcement of it ending in the next volume, haha.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 28, 2018)

NF staff is looking for a handful of regular members to become advisors. If you're interested, let us know in the .


----------



## Gain (Feb 21, 2019)

Everyone died


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 21, 2019)

Everyone might be dead.

However the memories of good manga will remain.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2019)

Kings never die


----------



## dr_shadow (May 3, 2019)

Posting from the actual Akihabara, Tokyo.


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2019)

Didn't know Children of the Sea was getting a movie:


----------



## Naruto (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2019)

Everyone put down what you are reading and wish @dhilonv a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2019)

@Kingdom Come Happy Birthday to you. Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2019)

I've been reading the Youjo Senki manga and, man... the difference in art style is hilarious.

Cute little girl:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Smashed potato:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2019)

*Today:*

ACT-AGE (Ch.75)
Baby Steps (Ch.354)
Bokutachi wa Benkyou ga Dekinai (Ch.121)
Boku no Heya ga Dungeon no Kyuukeijo ni Natteshimatta Ken (Ch.17)
Chibikko Kenja, Lv. 1 Kara Isekaide Ganbarimasu! (Ch.6)
Deatte 5 Byou de Battle (Ch.50)
Enen no Shouboutai (Ch.182)
Hazure Waku no "Joutai Ijou Skill" de Saikyou ni Natta Ore ga Subete wo Juurin Suru made (Ch.1)
Hitomi-chan wa Hito Mishiri (Ch.21)
I Don't Know What My Little Sister's Friend Is Thinking! (Ch.7)
Jaku-chara Tomozaki-kun (Ch.11)
Kage no Jitsuryokusha ni Naritakute (Ch.8)
Kamio Yui wa Kami wo Yui (Ch.14-20)
Kouryakuhon o Kushi Suru Saikyou no Mahoutsukai (Ch.1)
Kushuku Gakkou no Alice (Ch.112-113)
Mousou Telepathy (Ch.681)
Orc ga Okashite Kurenai! (Ch.23)
Sono Mono. Nochi ni (Ch.10)
Swap Swap (Ch.49-50)
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! (Ch.50)
Tensei Shite Inaka de Slowlife wo Okuritai (Ch.8)
Watari-kun no xx ga Houkai Sunzen (Ch.44)
Youkai Shoujo - Monsuga (Ch.123)
Yuukyuu no Gusha Asley no, Kenja no Susume (Ch.22)


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 14, 2019)

I prefer Pokemon Adventures by Hidenori Kusaka anyway


----------



## Yamato (Oct 18, 2019)

I visited Akihabara today . 
Lots of people and anime, cards, manga, food and figures. Was fun. I just got some Pokeman cards. Oh yeah. There were animal cafes. Went to the one with Shiba inus, hedgehogs and owls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Breadman (Nov 3, 2019)

Any good romance comedies people would recommend? Specifically ones that don't have the MC guy be a total scumbag or total dense idiot?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 6, 2019)

BreadBoy said:


> Any good romance comedies people would recommend? Specifically ones that don't have the MC guy be a total scumbag or total dense idiot?


Not really. Started the Unbalance manwhas because of boobies, but they're pretty cringey. Glad I'm done with them now. If I read any good romantic comedies it must have been way back.

Anybody still reading the FT epilogue series?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Anybody still reading the FT epilogue series?



Is that the FT 100 Years Quest? There's an ongoing weekly chapter discussion for that in the FT section, under the Edens Zero main section. Not alot of replies though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2019)

I forgot that the section's even there anymore. Ok, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2019)

Whatever happened to that musashi manga that went on unpredictable hiatus ?


----------



## TrapsAreNotGay (Dec 28, 2019)

Muk said:


> Whatever happened to that musashi manga that went on unpredictable hiatus ?



You mean Vagabond?

It's not coming back


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2019)

So the story just stopped in the middle?


----------



## TrapsAreNotGay (Dec 31, 2019)

I think the author is focusing on Real and wants to finish that first before going back to Vagabond


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2020)

TrapsAreNotGay said:


> I think the author is focusing on Real and wants to finish that first before going back to Vagabond


That one ain't done either? Dang.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2020)

Naoki Urasawa drew Beethoven for his 250th birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday @HumanRage !!!


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday @HumanRage!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2020)

Got no idea who's in charge around here anymore, so hi @Rai.

For how long is the Seven Deadly Sins section going to stay in the Gallery? Are we getting a new section instead? Can it be for Kingdom?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 27, 2020)

Kingdom had its section and it failed on its own. Given the recent activity on the thread that will be a no.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Kingdom had its section and it failed on its own. Given the recent activity on the thread that will be a no.


Notice the smiley. It's weird how low the rate of Kingdom fans is on this forum. And I was hoping a section would generate more activity, but you're probably right. Even forgot it had its own section at some point. 

Which manga has an active enough fanbase here to warrant an own section at this point though?


----------



## Rai (May 28, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Got no idea who's in charge around here anymore, so hi @Rai.
> 
> For how long is the Seven Deadly Sins section going to stay in the Gallery? Are we getting a new section instead? Can it be for Kingdom?



Sorry for the late reply it’s still in discussion.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Trinity (Jun 8, 2020)

How far is TPN now?

I remember stopping around The Goldy Pond Arc, probably a little past chapter 110? 

It’s been quite a bit, but I need to catch up. I just can’t remember what chapter I left at.

Edit: Stopped at chapter 100 apparently.

Imma binge this shit ASAP. Then try to dive into the anime. Gon’ be good.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 8, 2020)

mina said:


> How far is TPN now?
> 
> I remember stopping around The Goldy Pond Arc, probably a little past chapter 110?
> 
> ...


It's ending this Sunday.



Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> /ISPOILER]


Are you budging them towards Demon Slayer? TFW you don't recognize 70% of the series there


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 13, 2020)

Added a prefix to every thread on the first page which didn't have one and edited some titles to include both English and Japanese names.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @dhilonv !!!


----------



## dhilonv (Jun 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @dhilonv !!!


Thanks


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm actually watching Community right now and that's the episode I'm at right now I think 

And well, I hope he doesn't mean lolis specifically when talking about freedom of expression


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2020)

If only Holly was here to see this.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi, can someone recommend me your favour manga/anime so I can marathon next?

Last 3 months, I've managed to marathon (or get up to date with).

Kingdom
Buruto
One Piece
My Hero Academia
Demon Slayer 

What next?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi, can someone recommend me your favour manga/anime so I can marathon next?
> 
> Last 3 months, I've managed to marathon (or get up to date with).
> 
> ...


Taking your list into consideration: Black Clover. 260 chapters.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Taking your list into consideration: Black Clover. 260 chapters.


First 19 mins of the first episode was like meh... too similar to My Hero Academia mix with Harry Potter. Main character seems a little over the top in his underdog hard working persona. Then the last min made me want to watch more. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 7, 2020)

Sabo said:


> First 19 mins of the first episode was like meh... too similar to My Hero Academia mix with Harry Potter. Main character seems a little over the top in his underdog hard working persona. Then the last min made me want to watch more. Let's see how it goes.


The anime is a bit slow placed since it runs weekly, but it's nowhere near as bad as the OP anime. The battles are animated well imo. Generally fans will recommend reading the manga first.

Series has many interesting side characters and we get fights between top tiers pretty early on in the manga (around episode 30 in the anime) so hopefully you'll enjoy it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 15, 2020)

So is kissanime


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2020)

@Mysticreader @Kingdom Come @Mickey Mouse are there any webcomics are manga out there similar to Goblin Slayer when it comes to having a DnD like group going to deal with Dungeons etc.? 
From the newer threads nothing seems to be based on actual parties, or maybe I missed it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi, can someone recommend me your favour manga/anime so I can marathon next?
> 
> Last 3 months, I've managed to marathon (or get up to date with).
> 
> ...


 Legend of the Northen Blade(52 or 54 chapters)
Skeleton Soldier Could not Protect the Dungeon.(97 chapters translated)


Kinjin said:


> The anime is a bit slow placed since it runs weekly, but it's nowhere near as bad as the OP anime. The battles are animated well imo. Generally fans will recommend reading the manga first.
> 
> Series has many interesting side characters and we get fights between top tiers pretty early on in the manga (around episode 30 in the anime) so hopefully you'll enjoy it.


What do you recommend? Manga or anime?


BlueDemon said:


> @Mysticreader @Kingdom Come @Mickey Mouse are there any webcomics are manga out there similar to Goblin Slayer when it comes to having a DnD like group going to deal with Dungeons etc.?
> From the newer threads nothing seems to be based on actual parties, or maybe I missed it?


I have also been keeping my eye out on a good one as well. Sorry can't help, only have 1 or 2 guilty pleasures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kingdom Come (Sep 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> @Mysticreader @Kingdom Come @Mickey Mouse are there any webcomics are manga out there similar to Goblin Slayer when it comes to having a DnD like group going to deal with Dungeons etc.?
> From the newer threads nothing seems to be based on actual parties, or maybe I missed it?



Never gotten one so I can't help with this as far as I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What do you recommend? Manga or anime?


Manga as the anime isn't for everyone.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2020)

OK, thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> @Mysticreader @Kingdom Come @Mickey Mouse are there any webcomics are manga out there similar to Goblin Slayer when it comes to having a DnD like group going to deal with Dungeons etc.?
> From the newer threads nothing seems to be based on actual parties, or maybe I missed it?



None that I can think of 

Usually rely on new series threads posted here by @Kingdom Come


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Any Demon Slayer thread/section around here?


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 15, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Any Demon Slayer thread/section around here?



No section but the only thread I ever saw is the anime discussion one.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Any Demon Slayer thread/section around here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello I’ve been trying to reread the manga but can’t find any sites that have the English translations, can anyone help point me in the direction of where I can read it online?


----------



## Vault (Oct 1, 2020)

It's on mangadex.


----------



## A I Z E N (Oct 1, 2020)

Vault said:


> It's on mangadex.


In English?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2020)

Getting back into the manga game is like entering the circle of hell. Suicide Island just recently finished translating, and the series fucking ended in 2016! There's also another series I was reading a couple years back called Kiba no Tabishounin: The Arms Peddler, but the series hadn't been updated since last year.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2020)

Didn't know where else to post it, Nanatsu no Taizai's sequel in January!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2020)

*Today:*


Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.10)
Kono Bijutsubu Ni Wa Mondai Ga Aru! (Ch.91)
Lv999 No Murabito (Ch.40)
Mairimashita! Iruma-Kun (Ch.169)
Midara Na Jakyou Ni Sukuu Mono (Ch.24)
Nakahara-Kun No Kahogo Na Imouto (Ch.42)
Pseudo Harem (Ch.115)
Ryokataomoi Na Futago Shimai (Ch.12-13)
S Rank Boukensha De Aru Ore No Musume-Tachi Wa Juudo No Father Con Deshita (Ch.3-4)
Sakurai-san wa kidzuite hoshii (Ch.12)
Shiro Madoushi Syrup-San (Ch.34-35)
Soredemo Ayumu Wa Yosetekuru (Ch.80)
Ura Account Jyoshi (Ch.13-14)
Yoko-San, Sugari Yoru (Ch.20)
Yuugai Shitei Doukyuusei (Ch.20)


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2020)

NF received a shoutout from CBR

CBR - Comic Book Resources: Kubo Troll: How Bleach's Creator Became a Manga Meme Star | CBR.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2020)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> 
> Asahina Wakaba To Marumaru Na Kareshi (Ch.10)
> ...


Wrong thread?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> NF received a shoutout from CBR
> 
> CBR - Comic Book Resources: Kubo Troll: How Bleach's Creator Became a Manga Meme Star | CBR.


Interesting. Didn't think NF would be important enough to get a shout out anywhere.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Interesting. Didn't think NF would be important enough to get a shout out anywhere.


NF was one of the largest forums on the net in its heyday, this isn't the first shoutout.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone  

╗╔╗─────────╔═╦╗─────╔═╦╗★✫★✫★✫★✫★¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
║╚╝╠═╗╔═╦═╦╦╗║║║╠═╦╦╦╗╚╗║╠═╦═╗╔╦╗★✫★¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
║╔╗║╬╚╣╬║╬║║║║║║║╩╣║║║╔╩╗║╩╣╬╚╣╔╝★✫★¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
╚╝╚╩══╣╔╣╔╬╗║╚╩═╩═╩══╝╚══╩═╩══╩╝¸¸★✫★¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
──────╚╝╚╝╚═╝★✫★✫★✫★•• 2021 ••✫★✫★✫★✫★¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Fang (May 14, 2021)

P-lou you still alive?


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 11, 2021)

Unga Bunga sauce


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmm


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmm


----------



## Memos (Aug 11, 2021)

This thread is going to outlast us all.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 5, 2021)

So I'm in the process of creating my own webcomic. Assuming I can get it published on Webtoons or one of those apps, would creating a thread about it here be frowned upon?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 6, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> So I'm in the process of creating my own webcomic. Assuming I can get it published on Webtoons or one of those apps, would creating a thread about it here be frowned upon?


Why would it be? Go for it and good luck!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks. Should be publishing the first chapter After New Years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 9, 2021)

Go read Sakamoto Days, all of you. >_>

It's really good and I want more people to give it a go.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 9, 2021)

I recently found  manga series, but I know nothing about it, so will someone please tell me the name of that series, and the context of that scene?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2021)

Sad day.


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 12, 2021)

They worked on alot popular series and had the best quality out.

Man this years been tragic so many groups shutting down.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zeit (Nov 12, 2021)

That sucks, sounds like a DCMA, wonder if they couldn't have just dropped the threatened series and kept going with others. I only read a couple of their translations but they were always really well done.


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeit said:


> That sucks, sounds like a DCMA, wonder if they couldn't have just dropped the threatened series and kept going with others. I only read a couple of their translations but they were always really well done.


Probably got a cease and desist sucks that alot of there series will end up in low tier groups


----------



## Zeit (Nov 12, 2021)

Sagebee said:


> Probably got a cease and desist sucks that alot of there series will end up in low tier groups



Yeah, Dumb Prefect and High School Girl is the one I'm kinda worried about, I don't think it's all that popular. FA does another series by the same author so maybe they'll pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Sinoka (May 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 14, 2022)

Happy Bday @dhilonv! Have a gd one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @dhilonv! Have a gd one!


Literally who

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 23, 2022)

I hope someone going to translate these


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 24, 2022)

Feel depressed as shit finishing Tensei Pandemic early this morning and Boku Girl earlier this year. Stories were awesome A but I wish we had drugs/viruses that let you change gender whenever. Would be a hella cool world to dive into.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 17, 2022)

From where is this image?It was on Imgur, so I presume that it is appropriate to show, here.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 26, 2022)




----------

